# The 150th Open



## carlwantsgolf77 (May 14, 2022)

Hi all,

I'm lucky enough to be going to The Open this year with my son and it's the first time either of us will have been to any tournament.

Just after advice on what sort of time of day is best to arrive etc given the huge numbers of people expected. 

Also are there any particularly good spots to spectate from? We don't want to be too static all day but I'm also conscious that it will be a very long day for a nine year old. We've got tickets for Sat And Sun so time to see different holes on different days etc. 

Any other advice on do's and dont's also welcome.


----------



## carlwantsgolf77 (May 14, 2022)

Also if anyone is staying at Silverburn Campsite near leven and fancies a taxi share for the train let me know.


----------



## IanM (May 14, 2022)

I've never watched at St Andrews,  but my general advice is to get in a grandstand behind a par 3, so you can watch the entire hole being played.   Get there in time to see the big names coming through.   Usually there's a block of big games morning and afternoon, so ensure you get a order of play.  Get him to tell you who is coming up next.  Who are his favourite players? Make sure he sees them.

When you had enough of that, walk the course so you get to see it.  Following a game isn't easy unless you are very tall.  But with less famous players matches,  its easier.  

Others will have different ideas!  Have fun!


----------



## DCB (May 14, 2022)

At previous St Andrews Opens I've gone early, had a wander and then taken a seat in one of the stands overlooking the double greens. Binoculars are a must but you get some great viewing. Its also worth looking in on the practice ground later in the day to see who's working on what.  If you try to walk round following a group, The Old Course isn't the best for that I'm afraid. A good vantage point in a stand is my recommendation.


----------



## KenL (May 14, 2022)

Get there early, really early if you want a glimpse of Tiger and others who practice early.
I always like to go to the practice ground for a while. Then, a mix of sitting in a stand at a green, watching them tee off etc.
Take binoculars, that way if you are behind a green you see more of players hitting in.
Most of all, enjoy it. I've been to all the recent ones in Scotland but am on holiday this year.🤦


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2022)

Regional qualifying on monday, anyone got a tee time ?  

If youre local to any of the courses always a good day to have a walk round

https://www.theopen.com/latest/regional-qualifying-preview-150th-open


----------



## Backache (Jun 18, 2022)

Been a couple of times to the Open at St Andrews, as stated above not the best viewing course but you get good views from the stands with plenty of double greens and tees nearby. 
Binoculars are well worthwhile, couple of small pairs if possible. Also pocket radios with headphones allow you to follow what is happening either on 5 Live or the opens own radio show the latter is FM the former medium wave.

Tented village is good for seeing things. At the tented village you will find PGA pros giving10 or 25 minute free golf lessons to kids which my son enjoyed but you should visit it early in the day to book a time slot. There are big screens for viewing with refreshment.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			Regional qualifying on monday, anyone got a tee time ?  

If youre local to any of the courses always a good day to have a walk round

https://www.theopen.com/latest/regional-qualifying-preview-150th-open

Click to expand...

No tee time, but Kedleston is hosting so I’ll be watching and ball spotting.
Then on to Hollinwell the week after.


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2022)

JamesR said:



			No tee time, but Kedleston is hosting so I’ll be watching and ball spotting.
Then on to Hollinwell the week after.
		
Click to expand...


Enjoy  Sadly no final qualifying anywhere near us this year so wont get to one


----------



## sunshine (Jun 19, 2022)

Backache said:



			Been a couple of times to the Open at St Andrews, as stated above not the best viewing course but you get good views from the stands with plenty of double greens and tees nearby. 
Binoculars are well worthwhile, couple of small pairs if possible. Also pocket radios with headphones allow you to follow what is happening either on 5 Live or the opens own radio show the latter is FM the former medium wave.
		
Click to expand...

Agree TOC is not the best for spectators. You can only follow a game from one side of the fairway and the same happens with the double greens. 

Most people have phones now so pocket radio is a little obsolete!


----------



## Backache (Jun 19, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Most people have phones now so pocket radio is a little obsolete!
		
Click to expand...

I've not tried streaming at the Open but my slight reservation of using phones is for mass events with lots of people using them bandwidth can become an issue and for a long day battery life can as well. You may be right though.


----------



## Mockba (Jul 4, 2022)

Can anyone advise what the town of St Andrews is like after a practice day or tournament day please? It's my first time visiting and I'd like to see a bit of the town and maybe go for a couple of drinks as we're staying not too far away. Is everywhere hammered? Any tips on where to go post close of play? Thanks.


----------



## Fabia999 (Jul 5, 2022)

First Time I'm going to St Andrews. 

What is/isn't acceptable to wear? I'm also going with my wife who isn't a golfer.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 5, 2022)

Mockba said:



			Can anyone advise what the town of St Andrews is like after a practice day or tournament day please? It's my first time visiting and I'd like to see a bit of the town and maybe go for a couple of drinks as we're staying not too far away. Is everywhere hammered? Any tips on where to go post close of play? Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

The town is relatively small in the scheme of things and it gets completely mobbed. It's difficult finding anywhere to eat if you've not booked in advance. On the flip side, the fact it's mobbed makes the atmosphere pretty special and it's generally not too difficult finding drinks. There's a decent amount of pubs and bars and you can't really go wrong.



Fabia999 said:



			First Time I'm going to St Andrews.

What is/isn't acceptable to wear? I'm also going with my wife who isn't a golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Wear whatever you like for the outdoor conditions. Don't wear golf spikes unless you want to look like a wally.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 5, 2022)

Fabia999 said:



			First Time I'm going to St Andrews.

What is/isn't acceptable to wear? I'm also going with my wife who isn't a golfer.
		
Click to expand...

I generally end up wearing golf clothes, as they seem best suited to spending a day on the golf course.
I wear soft spike golf shoes, as you end up walking up & down slopes, on not the best terrain, and it can get wet of course (dew or rain).


----------



## JamesR (Jul 5, 2022)

Backache said:



			I've not tried streaming at the Open but my slight reservation of using phones is for mass events with lots of people using them bandwidth can become an issue and for a long day battery life can as well. You may be right though.
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself a portable charger - https://www.google.com/search?q=por...i57j0i512l8.5711j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

There is an Open app which gives you all sorts of info, including a map, which shows the best route around the course, and where you are currently.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 5, 2022)

Fabia999 said:



			First Time I'm going to St Andrews.

What is/isn't acceptable to wear? I'm also going with my wife who isn't a golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Golfing attire is acceptable; soft spikes even, though t's not particularly hilly. Trainers work too and are much better than ones with heels - of any size.
lots of choices as to how to view - following a group; in reverse order; picking a particular hole/series of holes; picking a grandstand. I'd suggest a mix, but ending up in a grandstand overlooking one of the double greens - near your exit point - as it can be a tiring  day.
Enjoy!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 5, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			The town is relatively small in the scheme of things and it gets completely mobbed. It's difficult finding anywhere to eat if you've not booked in advance. On the flip side, the fact it's mobbed makes the atmosphere pretty special and it's generally not too difficult finding drinks. There's a decent amount of pubs and bars and you can't really go wrong.



Wear whatever you like for the outdoor conditions. Don't wear golf spikes unless you want to look like a wally. 

Click to expand...

.......or even worse, wear a golf glove.
Glove tucked into back trooser pocket is acceptable though.


----------



## rystaman (Jul 5, 2022)

Big FYI for people going - https://www.theopen.com/latest/rail-travel-update-150th-open

*Fans attending The 150th Open at St Andrews from 10-17 July are being urged not to travel by rail due to a limited temporary timetable being operated by ScotRail on those dates.*

It's going to be chaos...


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2022)

Train strikes are affecting travel to the open. Union kicking off and disrupting as much as they can. Advice is to drive in!


----------



## Colin Hunter (Jul 5, 2022)

carlwantsgolf77 said:



			Hi all,

I'm lucky enough to be going to The Open this year with my son and it's the first time either of us will have been to any tournament.

Just after advice on what sort of time of day is best to arrive etc given the huge numbers of people expected.

Also are there any particularly good spots to spectate from? We don't want to be too static all day but I'm also conscious that it will be a very long day for a nine year old. We've got tickets for Sat And Sun so time to see different holes on different days etc.

Any other advice on do's and dont's also welcome.
		
Click to expand...

I have caddied at St Andrews for 15 years best viewpoint is the stand on 11th teebox. From the back of the stand you can see 6 holes. It is also the windiest part of the course so make sure you wrap us and of course, binoculars are essential.


----------



## Colin Hunter (Jul 5, 2022)

Hello Everyone,
I have caddied at St Andrews Old Course for 15 years and been around the famous old links over 3000 times. Although the caddies lose out on 4 weeks of work at this time it is almost worth it for the atmosphere both in the old grey town and on the golf course. Recently I was inspired by the golf course to do a little guide to playing the course from the perspective of the bunkers and have also made a couple of poems inspired by The Open Championship. If you would like a little help getting into the spirit of things you can find more information on my YouTube channel (Compelling Visions). Hope everyone enjoys the championship.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 5, 2022)

Trains have never been a great way to get to StA, as there's no station _AT_ StA. Cupar and Leuchars has been traditional destination, with Bus/Cab from there.
Buses from Edinburgh Waverly take a couple of hours.


----------



## rystaman (Jul 5, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Trains have never been a great way to get to StA, as there's no station _AT_ StA. Cupar and Leuchars has been traditional destination, with Bus/Cab from there.
Buses from Edinburgh Waverly take a couple of hours.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but The Open and ScotRail have been pushing people to take the Golflink service for months now, with coaches running regularly from Leuchars to St Andrews.


----------



## carlwantsgolf77 (Jul 5, 2022)

Absolutely Gutted. Just started a new thread on this about tickets.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 5, 2022)

The park and rides should be able to handle it as they have to do the bus transfer from the trains at Leuchars anyway. I don’t think it’s going to be as bad as it sounds but we’ll see. 

To be fair I’d be annoyed if I was staying in Edinburgh as the drive around is rubbish at the best of times.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 5, 2022)

Colin Hunter said:



			I have caddied at St Andrews for 15 years best viewpoint is the stand on 11th teebox. From the back of the stand you can see 6 holes. It is also the windiest part of the course so make sure you wrap us and of course, binoculars are essential.
		
Click to expand...

Shush! If everyone knows we’ll never get a seat. 😀


----------



## C7usk (Jul 5, 2022)

There is 5 of us going and the panic about the trains has really kicked in.... 1 an hour with the reduced service.. The roads will be absolutely rammed... I think it will be a bit of a nightmare now... The bus from Livingston is 2 changeovers and a 3 hr trip just to get there.... Gutted... 😔... Hope they get something sorted... Good luck everyone.


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 5, 2022)

Bit of a long shot but looking for an adult ticket for the Friday if anyone can't make it.


----------



## rystaman (Jul 5, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			The park and rides should be able to handle it as they have to do the bus transfer from the trains at Leuchars anyway. I don’t think it’s going to be as bad as it sounds but we’ll see.

To be fair I’d be annoyed if I was staying in Edinburgh as the drive around is rubbish at the best of times.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what's it like from Dundee? I'm staying around 20 minutes out of the centre, there's also no information about the park and ride apart from to look for the AA signposts past the Tay Bridge


----------



## C7usk (Jul 5, 2022)

rystaman said:



			Do you know what's it like from Dundee? I'm staying around 20 minutes out of the centre, there's also no information about the park and ride apart from to look for the AA signposts past the Tay Bridge
		
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure you will get a bus from Dundee really easily... I don't see any major issues getting trains to Leuchars.... Its coming home I think most folks will be concerned about..... Several thousand potentially wanting to get on trains late afternoon early evening when there's 1 per hour.... Not sure when the last train is yet but cant see it being very late....


----------



## CliveW (Jul 6, 2022)

rystaman said:



			Do you know what's it like from Dundee? I'm staying around 20 minutes out of the centre, there's also no information about the park and ride apart from to look for the AA signposts past the Tay Bridge
		
Click to expand...

There is a dedicated Park and Ride for the Open on the Fife side of the Tay Bridge which would be your best bet as there is no car parking in St Andrews.


----------



## Toad (Jul 6, 2022)

C7usk said:



			There is 5 of us going and the panic about the trains has really kicked in.... 1 an hour with the reduced service.. The roads will be absolutely rammed... I think it will be a bit of a nightmare now... The bus from Livingston is 2 changeovers and a 3 hr trip just to get there.... Gutted... 😔... Hope they get something sorted... Good luck everyone.
		
Click to expand...

The trains should hopefully be back to normal in time for the Open, Monday is when we expect the result of the ballot regards Drivers working overtime etc and thoughts are the deal will be accepted.


----------



## milngavie_hacker (Jul 6, 2022)

To anyone local, are there park and ride sites on each side of the town. Last time I went to Open in St Andrews I drove from Glasgow and was at the park and ride just past Cupar.  Coming from Crail this time and wondering if there is another parking facility on that side of the town?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 6, 2022)

milngavie_hacker said:



			To anyone local, are there park and ride sites on each side of the town. Last time I went to Open in St Andrews I drove from Glasgow and was at the park and ride just past Cupar.  Coming from Crail this time and wondering if there is another parking facility on that side of the town?
		
Click to expand...

There are multiple park and rides. Follow the yellow signs but from the south side there’s a park and ride on the A915. From Crail that means heading back past Anstruther and then cross country to rejoin the A915 rather than going straight up to St Andrews


----------



## FredThursday (Jul 6, 2022)

My advice for a trip to the Open (I‘ve been to nearly all of the Open venues):-

* Don’t be tempted to get there too early. An enthusiastic 5:30am start may seem appealing but you’ll be flagging come the middle of the afternoon.
* If it’s wet Golf shoes are a must.
* Find a good driving hole and get a seat in the stand behind, marvel at how hard they hit the ball.
* Find a Par 4 and stand level with where the majority of second shots are taken from.  From here you’ll be able to watch the shots off the tee and the approach shots into the green (You’ll need to keep your wits about you, as you’ll be in range)
* Don‘t be tempted in following a ’big name‘ group for long, if it’s flat you won’t see very much.

Not that this is relevant but in my opinion the best venue from a spectator point of view is Birkdale.  The hilly sand dunes make great vantage points.  A lot of the holes are in valley’s in the sand dunes, unfortunately it’s just a bit of a difficult place to get to.


----------



## rystaman (Jul 6, 2022)

CliveW said:



			There is a dedicated Park and Ride for the Open on the Fife side of the Tay Bridge which would be your best bet as there is no car parking in St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I saw on The Open site, just not any further information about where it is apart from follow the signs. That's my alternative plan to be honest as I'm already driving up there from the Midlands


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 6, 2022)

rystaman said:



			Yeah that's what I saw on The Open site, just not any further information about where it is apart from follow the signs. That's my alternative plan to be honest as I'm already driving up there from the Midlands
		
Click to expand...

The traffic management is in place on the Fife side of the bridge on the dual carriageway on the A92. It looks setup to either direct traffic left to the P&R in Leuchars or to continue straight down the A92 to rejoin the A91 for the P&R between Cupar and St Andrews.


----------



## carlwantsgolf77 (Jul 6, 2022)

Toad said:



			The trains should hopefully be back to normal in time for the Open, Monday is when we expect the result of the ballot regards Drivers working overtime etc and thoughts are the deal will be accepted.
		
Click to expand...

Not heard this about the ballot results on Monday, thanks Toad. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## fudgeukraine (Jul 6, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			The traffic management is in place on the Fife side of the bridge on the dual carriageway on the A92. It looks setup to either direct traffic left to the P&R in Leuchars or to continue straight down the A92 to rejoin the A91 for the P&R between Cupar and St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...




Jimaroid said:



			There are multiple park and rides. Follow the yellow signs but from the south side there’s a park and ride on the A915. From Crail that means heading back past Anstruther and then cross country to rejoin the A915 rather than going straight up to St Andrews
		
Click to expand...

Trying to work out the best option from coming from Edinburgh, now that trains seem out. Don't mind driving but trying to find best option for a P&R as the website doesn't have anymore options. If there's multiple from the South, do you think the Cupar or A915 (not sure where exactly) or anywhere else, would be the best option for getting in and out.

Thanks


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 6, 2022)

fudgeukraine said:



			. If there's multiple from the South, do you think the Cupar or A915 (not sure where exactly) or anywhere else, would be the best option for getting in and out.
		
Click to expand...

A92 to A915 is definitely the better route from Edinburgh as it’s dual carriageway for a good stretch.


----------



## milngavie_hacker (Jul 6, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			There are multiple park and rides. Follow the yellow signs but from the south side there’s a park and ride on the A915. From Crail that means heading back past Anstruther and then cross country to rejoin the A915 rather than going straight up to St Andrews
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - weighing up whether to park and ride or just jump on the 95 bus which stops just outside our caravan in Crail.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 7, 2022)

milngavie_hacker said:



			Thanks - weighing up whether to park and ride or just jump on the 95 bus which stops just outside our caravan in Crail.
		
Click to expand...

I'd go for the bus! That's my current plan from north east Fife, Stagecoach and Moffat & Williamson buses are all running to the town bus station I believe.


----------



## carlwantsgolf77 (Jul 7, 2022)

Anyone know if there are busses running from Markinch or Kirkcaldy area?


----------



## VVega (Jul 7, 2022)

Planning to travel from Edinburg to St Andrews on Friday. What are the chances still able to do it by train (to Leechars). 

If there are problems on the way back, what are the chances a local St Andrews taxi taking us to Edinburg?

Also, have extra tickets for sale:
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/the-open-tickets.112500/

Anyone local fancy to extend their attendance? Monday is only £35 per adult and they are supposed to have a 6-hole exhibition with some quality players?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2022)

Just to remind folk that it is the 150th Open at Stan Drews 
The Open started in 1860.
The first Open at St Andrews was in 1873 so how come it is the 150th one.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 7, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			so how come it is the 150th one.

Click to expand...

Because it is.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Because it is.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Jim my ex payroll manager wife has just explained it to me.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 7, 2022)

Nice surprise this morning as I got a couple of free tickets for Thursday sent to me by the company my sister works for in St Andrews - I've been at a good few golf tournaments working (photographing) in recent years but this will be my first time just as a spectator in a long time.


----------



## Colin Hunter (Jul 8, 2022)

I have been inspired to make up a little rap for The Old Course. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 11, 2022)

Ha! Good effort @Colin Hunter

I am very very excited now. I’ve just got to get through today then I’m off the rest of the week with my first day in the galleries on Wednesday.

Could the weather forecast  be any better? I think there’s going to be just enough wind to make it interesting combined with the fast running fairways and lovely looking rough.

Been waiting years for this and it’s looking perfect. History in the making.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 11, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just to remind folk that it is the 150th Open at Stan Drews
The Open started in 1860.
The first Open at St Andrews was in 1873 so how come it is the 150th one.

Click to expand...

Wars?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 11, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just to remind folk that it is the 150th Open at Stan Drews
The Open started in 1860.
The first Open at St Andrews was in 1873 so how come it is the 150th one.

Click to expand...

Notwithstanding that your first statement is bollocks......
The 1873 event was the first to be a combined championship - R&A, HCEG and Prestwick - with the combined qualification criteria. Prior to that, it had 'simply' been an event held at Prestwick, initially only by Professionals, with the winner declared 'The Champion Golfer'. So this is the 150th Open Championship under the new 'rules'.


----------



## D-S (Jul 11, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			Wars?
		
Click to expand...

And COVID 2020.


----------



## safcaph (Jul 11, 2022)

I have two tickets for Tuesday practice - sadly I now can’t attend! Happy to pass them on if anyone would like them


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 11, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Notwithstanding that your first statement is bollocks......
The 1873 event was the first to be a combined championship - R&A, HCEG and Prestwick - with the combined qualification criteria. Prior to that, it had 'simply' been an event held at Prestwick, initially only by Professionals, with the winner declared 'The Champion Golfer'. So this is the 150th Open Championship under the new 'rules'.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever 
Looks like the R&A seem to be channeling all efforts on the anniversary front. 
Coming soon the 50th anniversary of the 1.68 ball Open.
Followed by the aluminum shaft Open  then the Concord shirt collar Open


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 11, 2022)

The weather looks fairly steady for the week. Only really Saturday where the wind gets up towards 20mph. 

With it being so firm could we see a record low score? These boys could make the old goat track look like a pitch and putt.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 11, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The weather looks fairly steady for the week. Only really Saturday where the wind gets up towards 20mph.

With it being so firm could we see a record low score? These boys could make the old goat track look like a pitch and putt.
		
Click to expand...

Locals say the course has never looked better.
Forecast good.
Can't wait to see the brown patches on the greens, you know the ones where, on his course. the 'average' greens committee member will threaten to sack his head greenkeeper.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 11, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Locals say the course has never looked better.
Forecast good.
Can't wait to see the brown patches on the greens, you know the ones where, on his course. the 'average' greens committee member will threaten to sack his head greenkeeper.
		
Click to expand...

I love I when the camera pans in when the ball looks like it’s stopped. Only for it to start rolling very slowly, then finally coming to a stop 40yards away. All while the player looks on in disbelief, hands on hips shaking his head.


----------



## Nemlejh (Jul 11, 2022)

A long shot here. We are 3, 40 year olds from Sweden that are gooing to St Andrews on Wednesday. The fourth guy in our group Had to stay home. We are staying at a hotel in Glasgow and I was thinking about trading the fourth ticket for a carride back and forth to the course if there is anyone interested?

If any local In Glasgow area have a better forum to publish this pls send me a message


----------



## D-S (Jul 11, 2022)

If you’re a fan of golf the Celebration of Champions is an absolute joy. Showing the inclusive nature of golf (86 year olds, current stars, golfers with disabilities and champions from different parts of the game Ladies, Amateurs etc.). All of them having fun in the sun, swapping tips and stories. Heartwarming stuff.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546523392580386816


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jul 12, 2022)

As I sit here in my recliner in Charlotte NC, I'm overwhelmed that in 48 hours I'll be in St. Andrews. It's truly a dream come true. I've been to four US Opens, Three PGAs and at least twenty Masters. This will be my first OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP and will complete the fan Grand Slam for me. While the Masters is still my favorite major, THE OPEN holds a very special place for me. On top of being able to attend the 150th OPEN we're also playing Carnoustie where my hero won his only OPEN in 1953. I apologize for bragging about this trip. However, at age 72 this will most certainly be the highlight of my golf career which spans almost sixty years.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 12, 2022)

Hoganman1 said:



			As I sit here in my recliner in Charlotte NC, I'm overwhelmed that in 48 hours I'll be in St. Andrews. It's truly a dream come true. I've been to four US Opens, Three PGAs and at least twenty Masters. This will be my first OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP and will complete the fan Grand Slam for me. While the Masters is still my favorite major, THE OPEN holds a very special place for me. On top of being able to attend the 150th OPEN we're also playing Carnoustie where my hero won his only OPEN in 1953. I apologize for bragging about this trip. However, at age 72 this will most certainly be the highlight of my golf career which spans almost sixty years.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it - both The Open and Carnoustie.
Looks like the weather is going to be perfect for both.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 12, 2022)

Hoganman1 said:



			As I sit here in my recliner in Charlotte NC, I'm overwhelmed that in 48 hours I'll be in St. Andrews. It's truly a dream come true. I've been to four US Opens, Three PGAs and at least twenty Masters. This will be my first OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP and will complete the fan Grand Slam for me. While the Masters is still my favorite major, THE OPEN holds a very special place for me. On top of being able to attend the 150th OPEN we're also playing Carnoustie where my hero won his only OPEN in 1953. I apologize for bragging about this trip. However, at age 72 this will most certainly be the highlight of my golf career which spans almost sixty years.
		
Click to expand...

Good timing! Decent weather forecast compared with NC one. Here in Kansas City it's still too hot for golf. Apparently UK has something of a heatwave but nothing like normal service here. 
Have fun.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2022)

Hoganman1 said:



			As I sit here in my recliner in Charlotte NC, I'm overwhelmed that in 48 hours I'll be in St. Andrews. It's truly a dream come true. I've been to four US Opens, Three PGAs and at least twenty Masters. This will be my first OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP and will complete the fan Grand Slam for me. While the Masters is still my favorite major, THE OPEN holds a very special place for me. On top of being able to attend the 150th OPEN we're also playing Carnoustie where my hero won his only OPEN in 1953. I apologize for bragging about this trip. However, at age 72 this will most certainly be the highlight of my golf career which spans almost sixty years.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t apologise, enjoy every minute of it, especially Carnoustie 👍


----------



## JamesR (Jul 12, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just to remind folk that it is the 150th Open at Stan Drews 
The Open started in 1860.
The first Open at St Andrews was in 1873 so how come it is the 150th one.

Click to expand...

Because the last one was the 149th


----------



## BrianM (Jul 12, 2022)

Looks like Paul Lawrie will be hitting the opening Tee shot on Thursday 😀
He seems to do a lot for golf in the North East ⛳️


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 12, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Looks like Paul Lawrie will be hitting the opening Tee shot on Thursday 😀
He seems to do a lot for golf in the North East ⛳️
		
Click to expand...

A dedicated Aberdonian.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jul 12, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Because the last one was the 149th
		
Click to expand...

A quick Wikipedia search shows it hasn’t been played every year since 1860, hence the 150th. Put some effort in Doon


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 12, 2022)

Tee times announced with some good groupings. I’m not sure who I might follow yet, will pick a group to walk in with later in the day.

https://www.theopen.com/teetimes


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Looks like Paul Lawrie will be hitting the opening Tee shot on Thursday 😀
He seems to do a lot for golf in the North East ⛳️
		
Click to expand...

That's a great touch and acknowledges the work he does.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 12, 2022)

Padraig Harrington..."you're never between clubs" - love it! Carried 5i 147 and PW 149 in the "carry it 150" challenge.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2022)

Not sure if being 1st off at The Open is an honour or a punishment...on the range at 5.30..get up at 4.30...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2022)

I'd go as early as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 12, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			I'd go as early as possible.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be wanting to be last out....on Sunday 😎


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2022)

saving_par said:



			I'd be wanting to be last out....on Sunday 😎
		
Click to expand...

Have you volunteered to help clear up at the end🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 12, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Have you volunteered to help clear up at the end🤣
		
Click to expand...

Quite happy to tidy up after my winning party


----------



## BrianM (Jul 12, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Tee times announced with some good groupings. I’m not sure who I might follow yet, will pick a group to walk in with later in the day.

https://www.theopen.com/teetimes

Click to expand...

Some cracking 3 balls there, not sure who I’d follow 😂😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Not sure if being 1st off at The Open is an honour or a punishment...on the range at 5.30..get up at 4.30...
		
Click to expand...

Love it, best part of the day 😁


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Love it, best part of the day 😁
		
Click to expand...

Only because at your age you are awoken by the “liquid alarm clock” and probably won’t go back to sleep 😘


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 12, 2022)

Lovely review


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Love it, best part of the day 😁
		
Click to expand...

Agreed..I'd have no problem with it....but making these Pros get up before dawn.....


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 12, 2022)

Not at St Andrew's but when we went we got to the course early and walked around and picked a few spots where we fancied spending an hour or so and then moved on. Also if you're close to food/drink it's a bonus. If you can tickets for grandstand get them. On Sunday if you want to see the final groups coming, get to the 18th about 90 minutes before to get a decent view. 

You'll be out and on your feet for between 5-8 hours so walking shoes/trainers were ideal.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 12, 2022)

Just back from St Andrews and the course looks fantastic, perfect for a links course.
Greens running very fast.
Tented village gets bigger and bigger and the catering is decent and not toooo pricey [I recommend the Bridies]
I decided that the wee plastic golf ball on a cheap key ring was not really worth £7.50, not sure if it was worth 75p
Large crowds out today and the toilets are 5 star, vast improvement on my second visit to an Open in 1962 which involved huge piss buckets in a shabby 'Boy Scout' tent.

[To make my day on the way back I saw a car driving through Glasgow with a number plate P15 AFF]


----------



## IainP (Jul 13, 2022)

Always like a qualifier story...
https://m.independent.ie/sport/golf...as-he-gears-up-for-british-open-41834651.html


----------



## C7usk (Jul 13, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just back from St Andrews and the course looks fantastic, perfect for a links course.
Greens running very fast.
Tented village gets bigger and bigger and the catering is decent and not toooo pricey [I recommend the Bridies]
I decided that the wee plastic golf ball on a cheap key ring was not really worth £7.50, not sure if it was worth 75p
Large crowds out today and the toilets are 5 star, vast improvement on my second visit to an Open in 1962 which involved huge piss buckets in a shabby 'Boy Scout' tent.

[To make my day on the way back I saw a car driving through Glasgow with a number plate P15 AFF]
		
Click to expand...

Sounds quality Doon, roll on Saturday when head over with the mates... How much are the beers? Was £5.00 last time. I'm expecting £6.50..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 13, 2022)

C7usk said:



			Sounds quality Doon, roll on Saturday when head over with the mates... How much are the beers? Was £5.00 last time. I'm expecting £6.50..
		
Click to expand...

£7 for a Whitstable Bay Pint
Bridie was around £4.50
No queues despite big crowds
Coffees around £4.50.

All good quality.


----------



## C7usk (Jul 13, 2022)

Cheers Doon, good to get a heads up... Won't be having a massive scoop but I dare say a few beers will be had...


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 13, 2022)

My coffee just cost me £3.40. I think Doon had gin in his. 🤔


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 13, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			My coffee just cost me £3.40. I think Doon had gin in his. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I was in the posh bit in the Tented Village.
It might have been £3.40, I did not take too much notice

Take your Mastercard with you as you get 10% discount on food and drink.

The crowd were very savvy, applauding shots that finished 20 yards from the pin.
Great to hear so many foreign voices loads of Americans [the nice ones]
The Yorkshire lad sweating like a tap in the very warm stand because he wanted to wear his new 150 Open waterproof jacket made me laugh though.


----------



## Depreston (Jul 13, 2022)

£7 a pint man


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 13, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Take your Mastercard with you as you get 10% discount on food and drink.
		
Click to expand...

5%, are you sure about that gin? 😀


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2022)

I've staked my hard-earned coins on Rory, Fitzpatrick, Morikawa, Hideki and Louis, plus Spieth first round leader. Normally I would make some joke here about always losing, but I actually had Fitz & Zalatoris at the USO so finger crossed!


----------



## C7usk (Jul 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I've staked my hard-earned coins on Rory, Fitzpatrick, Morikawa, Hideki and Louis, plus Spieth first round leader. Normally I would make some joke here about always losing, but I actually had Fitz & Zalatoris at the USO so finger crossed!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck.... But not too much. 😉... My fave is xander Schauffele but got Ryan fox and joaquin niemann as half decent outsiders EW.... Cmon the Fox. Lol.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 13, 2022)

Back home after a nice warm-up day before returning on Friday. The whole place is looking absolutely superb and the operation and facilities are exemplary. Easily the best outdoor event and build I’ve ever seen. Top marks for simple details like free water filling stations and free suncream. 

It was busier than any other open practice day I’ve been too but nowhere near the “full crowd” being described by media outlets. 

The course is looking perfect. The weather forecast is suggesting winds from different directions through the weekend so I hope we’re set for a good battle. I think placement and good long putts are going to be rewarded, the run outs look incredible firey. I’m not convinced the course can be overpowered but we’ll see. 

The 18th green was easily driveable today but with a very stiff tail wind that we’re probably not going to see again in the rest of the week.


----------



## Elrow (Jul 13, 2022)

Heading up tomorrow and really looking forward to it. 

Anyone able to share that have went so far as to what is in the tented village? Would be good to demo some clubs if some manufactures are about.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 13, 2022)

Boss seem to be the thing this year...........nice clothes but too expensive for me. Volunteers all wearing Boss caps looking very smart.
I was not aware of any club manufacturers about in the tented village but you could buy a Doosan digger.
For £16 you can also buy a 150 Open dog lead.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547146628133429248


----------



## milngavie_hacker (Jul 13, 2022)

How was transport? Did bus work out OK? 



Jimaroid said:



			Back home after a nice warm-up day before returning on Friday. The whole place is looking absolutely superb and the operation and facilities are exemplary. Easily the best outdoor event and build I’ve ever seen. Top marks for simple details like free water filling stations and free suncream.

It was busier than any other open practice day I’ve been too but nowhere near the “full crowd” being described by media outlets.

The course is looking perfect. The weather forecast is suggesting winds from different directions through the weekend so I hope we’re set for a good battle. I think placement and good long putts are going to be rewarded, the run outs look incredible firey. I’m not convinced the course can be overpowered but we’ll see.

The 18th green was easily driveable today but with a very stiff tail wind that we’re probably not going to see again in the rest of the week.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 13, 2022)

milngavie_hacker said:



			How was transport? Did bus work out OK?
		
Click to expand...

Ended up opting for the park and ride today and it was flawless. Even got the front top seat on the double decker with my daughter both there and back. Perfect!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 13, 2022)

Can’t believe I’m setting the alarm for half 6 😂😂
Looking forward to Paul Lawrie hitting the first tee shot 😀⛳️


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 13, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Can’t believe I’m setting the alarm for half 6 😂😂
Looking forward to Paul Lawrie hitting the first tee shot 😀⛳️
		
Click to expand...

I've just finished work 11pm and I'm getting picked up at 5.30am so alarm is set for 4.30am - waterproof jacket is in the wee rucksack ready for tomorrow afternoon - hoodie will be worn in the morning.


----------



## IainP (Jul 14, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Can’t believe I’m setting the alarm for half 6 😂😂
Looking forward to Paul Lawrie hitting the first tee shot 😀⛳️
		
Click to expand...

Nick D drilling a ball into the face of the bunker was quite amusing (out take on tee time tips)


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Here we go...
Go on Chippy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2022)

IainP said:



			Nick D drilling a ball into the face of the bunker was quite amusing (out take on tee time tips)
		
Click to expand...

I like that they do the out takes though, somehow makes it feel more credible.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2022)

“It is probably the narrowest 125 yard wide fairway you will face”. Brilliant Rich Beem, just brilliant.

And we’re off…


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Min Woo with the first hoodie at a St Andrews Open..?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 14, 2022)

Here we go. Lovely start and reminded me to put some money on Min Woo Lee. 😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2022)

Has Carl Spackler qualified for the Open; Barclay Brown, what the hell is that on your head?


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Has Carl Spackler qualified for the Open; Barclay Brown, what the hell is that on your head?
		
Click to expand...

It’s an absolute shocker 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm bored...couldn't they have done a shotgun start or something....?


----------



## moogie (Jul 14, 2022)

Poulter almost OB off 1st tee..!!


----------



## Dando (Jul 14, 2022)

Poulter getting a few boo’s and hitting a great duck hook on the 1st


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Poulter inches from a perfect start....


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 14, 2022)

Some iffy tee shots down the first going on here. They look so very familiar. 😀


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Some iffy tee shots down the first going on here. They look so very familiar. 😀
		
Click to expand...

I hit a duck hook right in front of the burn here in April, I had a driver in hand though 🤣🤣


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 14, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I hit a duck hook right in front of the burn here in April, I had a driver in hand though 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’ve hooked and sliced OB. I’ve also driven into the burn in various places. But none of those are the embarrassing shot…

Not hitting it past Granny Clark’s is the real walk of shame. 😂

Sadly I’ve walked many shameful walks.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Poulter inches from a perfect start....

Click to expand...

It was just a business decision. 🧐


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Poulter inches from a perfect start....

Click to expand...

No pictures on the scorecard. Nice par. 👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 14, 2022)

Can’t wear shorts, but purple trousers with skulls on them all good. Fair enough. 

Fancy Majesticks over the Fireballs this week for the team prize! Go the sticks!


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2022)

Stuck in the office this morning, (planning to get home early for TV coverage)
The Open website is pretty slick for keeping up with events, once you find all the little shot tracer features etc (not as good as actual footage but it'll keep me going for now)


----------



## IanM (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm going to play this morning,  to stop me spending the whole day in front of the TV!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

Kitayama's 2nd into the first green, hitting and bouncing back wards over the burn onto the fairway . Great third for an up and down par though.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

Had to laugh at the Vauxhall ad just played...... Registration on the car LI VXL. Coincidence or good play by the marketing team


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 14, 2022)

It takes a certain lack of class to turn up to play the 150th Open wearing a LIV Golf hat.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 14, 2022)

Course looks challenging. Especially round the greens. Very hard.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			It takes a certain lack of class to turn up to play the 150th Open wearing a LIV Golf hat.
		
Click to expand...

Have a day off, let’s just concentrate on the golf at hand, spout your crap on the other thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			It takes a certain lack of class to turn up to play the 150th Open wearing a LIV Golf hat.
		
Click to expand...

That’s Patrick Reed for you 

great to hear Faldo on commentary 

Course looks great with the changing colours on the fairways showing all the humps and hollows


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2022)

Sad to see Justin Rose pulling out with injury.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 14, 2022)

Thought the still weather was meant to make the course really easy?  Almost as many scores over par than in the red so far this morning.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 14, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Have a day off, let’s just concentrate on the golf at hand, spout your crap on the other thread.
		
Click to expand...

🧐


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

Webb Simpson having a bit of an adventure on the front 9.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2022)

Some putt that from Poulter.
Hope Ernie Els has a good week, one of the best swings in the game in my opinion 😀


----------



## chellie (Jul 14, 2022)

BBC sports commentator just said Poulter shanked his opening tshot left


----------



## Neilds (Jul 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			BBC sports commentator just said Poulter shanked his opening tshot left

Click to expand...

To be fair, BBC don't have much sport nowadays so they don't get much practice


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 14, 2022)

Boo. 😂


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547504175080169473


----------



## sunshine (Jul 14, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			It takes a certain lack of class to turn up to play the 150th Open wearing a LIV Golf hat.
		
Click to expand...

Just like every other player in the field he’s signed contracts to wear the logo of his sponsors.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Rooorrrryyy!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 14, 2022)

Looks cold in St Andrew’s, all the players wearing sweaters, base layers or gilets. 

Seems incongruous when England is basking in 25 degrees plus, but I guess that’s Scotland and links for you 🤷‍♂️


----------



## IanM (Jul 14, 2022)

Hope the Fife Midges get stuck into JTs ankles!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

That's one of the best 2nd shots into the first today, from Viktor


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Looks cold in St Andrew’s, all the players wearing sweaters, base layers or gilets.

Seems incongruous when England is basking in 25 degrees plus, but I guess that’s Scotland and links for you 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Iona said it was only 7 degrees about 2 hours ago


----------



## sunshine (Jul 14, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			Can’t wear shorts, but purple trousers with skulls on them all good. Fair enough. 

Fancy Majesticks over the Fireballs this week for the team prize! Go the sticks!
		
Click to expand...

No shorts, but Justin Thomas complies with the dress code in joggers and a hoodie. 🤣

To be fair I don’t think it’s warm enough for shorts.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 14, 2022)

I think Finau is wearing a pair of Air Force Ones. Can imagine the old boys in the R&A clubhouse spluttering into their soup 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Lowry in trouble.....looks prickly in there


----------



## IanM (Jul 14, 2022)

sunshine said:



			No shorts, but Justin Thomas complies with the dress code in joggers and a hoodie. 🤣.
		
Click to expand...

The Barbarians are at the gates of Rome!

I'm playing Newport at 12.00. I'll ask the pro if he'd allow someone on dressed like that.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

Zalatoris trying to hit the Jigger Inn from the second tee


----------



## LCW (Jul 14, 2022)

IanM said:



			The Barbarians are at the gates of Rome!

I'm playing Newport at 12.00. I'll ask the pro if he'd allow someone on dressed like that.    

Click to expand...

I think it looks great, more of my clothing has moved away from the traditional attire, I even wear some off it off the course. 

IMO the golf swing and the golfers themselves in the last 20 years have become athletes especially when viewed outside of golf.  I think the clothing has moved with the players, athletic, fit, dynamic.  Yes I appreciate I wouldn't want to see some overweight male in tight joggers but its all moving in the right direction. 

My own club which is seen as a traditional golf club has no issue with hoodies and joggers with new funky trainer style shoes


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 14, 2022)

Watching a major at the moment is like watching a private Cam Smith golf show… (Not meant in a negative way!)

He always seems to be there or thereabouts, and because he hits so many highlight reel short game shots/putts it gives him some pretty constant coverage

Wonderful golfer who makes it look annoyingly simple


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 14, 2022)

He's at it again. Rory hitting fades, or trying to. He's just tried one which he overcooked and out goes the right arm!
His natural drive is straight or draw. Play  to those and leave the fade alone.
Unless there is no other option.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 14, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Looks cold in St Andrew’s, all the players wearing sweaters, base layers or gilets. 

Seems incongruous when England is basking in 25 degrees plus, but I guess that’s Scotland and links for you 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Nah, lucky if it gets up to 18 degrees here in Cumbria but at least it's not raining 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Eagle for Chippy on the last..👏👏


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			He's at it again. Rory hitting fades, or trying to. He's just tried one which he overlooked and out goes the right arm!
His natural drive is straight or draw. Play  to those and leave the fade alone.
Unless there is no other option.
		
Click to expand...

Send him the link to Nick Dougherty’s Tee Time Tips; he made exactly that point this morning 😁


----------



## sunshine (Jul 14, 2022)

Meanwhile, John Daly is wearing a tent. 

Too early to discuss the golf, I’ll just comment on clothing this morning 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Watching a major at the moment is like watching a private Cam Smith golf show… (Not meant in a negative way!)

He always seems to be there or thereabouts, and because he hits so many highlight reel short game shots/putts it gives him some pretty constant coverage

Wonderful golfer who makes it look annoyingly simple
		
Click to expand...

He is in such a hot phase at the moment, I hope he can capitalise at some point and win a major. Hot streaks seem to be the way of it in the last 5-10 years and you need to win the big ones during your spell in the sun. I saw him up close at the Scottish Open last week and there really isn't a great deal to him, physically. He certainly knows how to play though.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 14, 2022)

Hovland saying.......what sort of a bunker is this.😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 14, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Hovland saying.......what sort of a bunker is this.😂
		
Click to expand...

A punishing one!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 14, 2022)

sunshine said:



			No shorts, but Justin Thomas complies with the dress code in joggers and a hoodie. 🤣

To be fair I don’t think it’s warm enough for shorts.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not against hoodies on the course but don't understand why someone would wear one. As soon as there's a bit of breeze you've got a hood flapping around behind your head while trying to take a shot. I'm bad enough already without any additional distraction.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 14, 2022)

JT if youre going to wear joggers mate - you've got to style it out to the max! 

Black smart shoes and joggers aint a look


----------



## evemccc (Jul 14, 2022)

sunshine said:



			No shorts, but Justin Thomas complies with the dress code in joggers and a hoodie. 🤣

To be fair I don’t think it’s warm enough for shorts.
		
Click to expand...

Justin Thomas is, to me, perhaps the least cool and least appealing person out there - he’s got zero style IMO - today of course he looks a joke - and with the tight white trousers, huge Ralph Lauren logo-ed polo shirt (before he was dropped for homophobia) he was the epitome of a rich American country-club brat IMO


----------



## AliMc (Jul 14, 2022)

IanM said:



			Hope the Fife Midges get stuck into JTs ankles!

Click to expand...

I'm sure you know that we don't get midges in the east of Scotland, very much a west coast thing 😉


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 14, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			He's at it again. Rory hitting fades, or trying to. He's just tried one which he overlooked and out goes the right arm!
His natural drive is straight or draw. Play  to those and leave the fade alone.
Unless there is no other option.
		
Click to expand...

My natural shot shape is draw or straight, but it can cause me to hook, or pull hook which really puts me in the shit. I have started hitting a fade as a way to stop the disaster shot. Not saying Rory is as bad as me, but perhaps is natural draw is causing him some issues


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm not against hoodies on the course but don't understand why someone would wear one. As soon as there's a bit of breeze you've got a hood flapping around behind your head while trying to take a shot. I'm bad enough already without any additional distraction.
		
Click to expand...

Not really in my experience, it would need to be a serious wind for the hood to be going bonkers behind my head, even then it wouldn’t bother me at all.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 14, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Iona said it was only 7 degrees about 2 hours ago
		
Click to expand...

I’m at Kingsbarns and it’s a lovely 17.5 degrees. They don’t know what cold is.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 14, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Hovland saying.......what sort of a bunker is this.😂
		
Click to expand...

A proper one, not the kind you get on the PGA Tour that you purposely hit into sometimes.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 14, 2022)

r0wly86 said:



			My natural shot shape is draw or straight, but it can cause me to hook, or pull hook which really puts me in the shit. I have started hitting a fade as a way to stop the disaster shot. Not saying Rory is as bad as me, but perhaps is natural draw is causing him some issues
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure a pro of Rory's standing can hit their natural shots correctly most of the time. No, I think he attempts fades for supposed tactical reasons and when a straight or draw shot would also be an option. I don't think I'm alone in the belief that Pros today are being" coached"/advised unnecessarily  instead of being left to play their natural game, the one which got them to the top in the first place.
We have seen this week the Champions of the past at St Andrews and the celebration of their past achievements.. How many of them had permanent "teams"  ?
I think I can guess Trevino's views on this present day set up😂


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2022)

Good to see the forum fashionistas out in force this morning


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm not against hoodies on the course but don't understand why someone would wear one. As soon as there's a bit of breeze you've got a hood flapping around behind your head while trying to take a shot. I'm bad enough already without any additional distraction.
		
Click to expand...

I might be able to understand it if they put the hood up but they don’t 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 14, 2022)

Put some money on Lowry…
9 shots back by lunchtime on Thursday 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm going to start charging RobMac to not pick him for my fantasy league team.. 
Whenever I pick him he plays crud....whenever I don't he plays well...


----------



## Genu9 (Jul 14, 2022)

Have you noticed how little exposure Ian Poulter is getting......


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2022)

Genu9 said:



			Have you noticed how little exposure Ian Poulter is getting......
		
Click to expand...

He’s been cancelled hasn’t he 👀


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

Genu9 said:



			Have you noticed how little exposure Ian Poulter is getting......
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen Reed since he tee'd off either, and not much of Michelson either


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 14, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Haven't seen Reed since he tee'd off either, and not much of Michelson either
		
Click to expand...


Yes, well noticed. Hope pettiness isn't about. But there does seem to be some getting a lot of coverage.


----------



## evemccc (Jul 14, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Haven't seen Reed since he tee'd off either, and not much of Michelson either
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely pathetic isn’t it…

Whatever you think of LIV Golf, the PGA Tour should definitely not be a sacred cow this side of the Atlantic

The media establishment embraced and pushed the Hundred, T20 cricket and the IPL…


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2022)

Thats strange because I have seen shots from Poulter , Reed , Koepka , Mickleson and BDC 🤷‍♂️ All morning - showed Poulter eagle plus a couple of birdies plus a couple of bogey putts


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Absolutely pathetic isn’t it…

Whatever you think of LIV Golf, the PGA Tour should definitely not be a sacred cow this side of the Atlantic

The media establishment embraced and pushed the Hundred, T20 cricket and the IPL…
		
Click to expand...

I'm not missing Reed tbh, not a fan. Both of them are at even, the TV mostly seems be showing those in negative figures


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

To be fair, they showed Poulter when he was scoring, when he's getting pars then coverage focuses more on those making birdies.
They've shown a fair bit of Bryson too
Rory, Xander and Colin getting lots of coverage because.?
They're scoring well and they're  top 10 players...
Coverage will always favour those scoring well..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats strange because I have seen shots from Poulter , Reed , Koepka , Mickleson and BDC 🤷‍♂️ All morning - showed Poulter eagle plus a couple of birdies plus a couple of bogey putts
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen Reed at all (maybe it's his magic invisible hat?). Only seen a couple of shots from Poulter, the last being that Putt. A bit of BDC early doors but he seems to have been dropped lately - speak of the devil.......nothing from Mickelson for quite a while now


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Haven't seen Reed at all (maybe it's his magic invisible hat?). Only seen a couple of shots from Poulter, the last being that Putt. A bit of BDC early doors but he seems to have been dropped lately - speak of the devil.......nothing from Mickelson for quite a while now
		
Click to expand...

He did finish a while ago..


----------



## PieMan (Jul 14, 2022)

Good to see Els doing well for the oldies!

02, 12, 22?? - could he?????


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2022)

Can we talk about the golf on this thread rather than PGA v LIV

Why does it have to be brought into every thread?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Ernie rolling back the years....Great to see


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ernie rolling back the years....Great to see
		
Click to expand...

despite the commentary belief that it shouldnt be possible with a yellow golf ball of all things lol


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			despite the commentary belief that it shouldnt be possible with a yellow golf ball of all things lol
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't  your mate PM was it..?


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2022)

When Jack Nicklaus, at the 18th hole in the 1970 play-off against Doug Sanders, peeled off his jumper and unleashed a huge drive (with a strong helping wind) and drove the green it was rightly viewed as a thing of wonder.

Now most of the field are capable of it and many have already done so today.
Either they shouldn't play The Old Course any more, or the equipment has to be dialed back.

The game has lost some of its magic, and I don't say that just as an old git who likes the simpler technology of yesteryear.


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2022)

Open 'fashion' 

Rory's shoes! I'm guessing the oversized tour bag is needed in order to have sufficient space for his skateboard


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 14, 2022)

Whatever about the LIV guys, why hasnt Slumbers thrown those guys wearing hoodies off The Old Course ? Its obscene. Its The Old Course ffs. Who do they think they are, rappers from the 'hood ?


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 14, 2022)

Crow said:



			When Jack Nicklaus, at the 18th hole in the 1970 play-off against Doug Sanders, peeled off his jumper and unleashed a huge drive (with a strong helping wind) and drove the green it was rightly viewed as a thing of wonder.

Now most of the field are capable of it and many have already done so today.
Either they shouldn't play The Old Course any more, or the equipment has to be dialed back.

The game has lost some of its magic, and I don't say that just as an old git who likes the simpler technology of yesteryear.







Click to expand...

It’s 3 woods they are hitting in today. Just watched Cam Smith knock it 50 foot past the hole with a 3 wood and he’s not even regarded as a long hitter. 

Been at the lads sports day this morning and JT wouldn’t have looked out of place at it.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 14, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Whatever about the LIV guys, why hasnt Slumbers thrown those guys wearing hoodies off The Old Course ? Its obscene. Its The Old Course ffs. Who do they think they are, rappers from the 'hood ?
		
Click to expand...

Why is a cardigan/ Jumper okay and not a hoodie?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2022)

🤦‍♂️

Some excellent golf this morning , TOC proving a test and looks lovely yet some want to go on about what the players are wearing , equipment meaning the ball goes too far and some players not getting Telly coverage 

it’s the greatest golf competition we have - enjoy it


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤦‍♂️

Some excellent golf this morning , TOC proving a test and looks lovely yet some want to go on about what the players are wearing , equipment meaning the ball goes too far and some players not getting Telly coverage

it’s the greatest golf competition we have - enjoy it
		
Click to expand...

Old men shouting at clouds. It’s quite pathetic really.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 14, 2022)

if we’re going to rollback equipment, then it has to go back to the time when golf was established - which is hundreds of years ago in the case of St Andrew’s. 
We can’t roll it back to a time that we favour. So what if the scores keep coming down? It’s just a sign and measurement of how the game has progressed over the years.


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Whatever about the LIV guys, why hasnt Slumbers thrown those guys wearing hoodies off The Old Course ? Its obscene. Its The Old Course ffs. Who do they think they are, rappers from the 'hood ?
		
Click to expand...

You might want to cut the grass tomorrow, it could be dress down Friday


----------



## evemccc (Jul 14, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Why is a cardigan/ Jumper okay and not a hoodie?
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s because if you wear a hoodie then you obviously can’t be wearing a collared polo-style shirt


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 14, 2022)

TOC is being dismantled. Its a great shame for a great course that the authorities have allowed it become obsolete. 15 % off ball distance has to be the move.
The good that might come out of the Open is that the R&A is shamed into finally acting and sorting it.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 14, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤦‍♂️

Some excellent golf this morning , TOC proving a test and looks lovely yet some want to go on about what the players are wearing , equipment meaning the ball goes too far and some players not getting Telly coverage

it’s the greatest golf competition we have - enjoy it
		
Click to expand...

Some great golf on display but I’m not convinced it’s proving a test for these guys. The winning score is likely going to be -20 or better. 

The fact that they have moved some tee boxes to be outside the course boundaries is surely a concern?


----------



## evemccc (Jul 14, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Old men shouting at clouds. It’s quite pathetic really.
		
Click to expand...

What has age, or gender, got to do with it? I am intrigued..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			He did finish a while ago..

Click to expand...

couldn't tell, never saw him mentioned


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

evemccc said:



			What has age, or gender, got to do with it? I am intrigued..
		
Click to expand...

How many youngsters are on here bitching about what someone is wearing?


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 14, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I think it’s because if you wear a hoodie then you obviously can’t be wearing a collared polo-style shirt
		
Click to expand...

I wear both? Im sure if it warmed up they would be in polos


----------



## evemccc (Jul 14, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			How many youngsters are on here bitching about what someone is wearing?
		
Click to expand...

You’re hilarious


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			TOC is being dismantled. Its a great shame for a great course that the authorities have allowed it become obsolete. 15 % off ball distance has to be the move.
The good that might come out of the Open is that the R&A is shamed into finally acting and sorting it.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus Christ..you'd think nobody has ever driven a green before or shot a 65
I'm sure those at +6 agree with you...


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

evemccc said:



			You’re hilarious
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			TOC is being dismantled. Its a great shame for a great course that the authorities have allowed it become obsolete. 15 % off ball distance has to be the move.
The good that might come out of the Open is that the R&A is shamed into finally acting and sorting it.
		
Click to expand...

Did you think the same in 1990 when Faldo was what -18 ?

what about when Stenson won at -20 in what some say was one of the most exciting Opens 

Half the field are level or worst right now

Every single player is desperate to play TOC in The Open and it’s nothing do with what you can score


----------



## SimonC (Jul 14, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Some great golf on display but I’m not convinced it’s proving a test for these guys. The winning score is likely going to be -20 or better.

The fact that they have moved some tee boxes to be outside the course boundaries is surely a concern?
		
Click to expand...

Nick Faldo won at St Andrews with a total score of 18 under par 32 years ago, did you complain then too?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Jesus Christ..you'd think nobody has ever driven a green before or shot a 65
I'm sure those at +6 agree with you...
		
Click to expand...

I think what’s funny is when we have majors in the USA with very low scores there’s a crowd on here who cry “tricked up greens” “it’s not a test” blah blah blah.
But when TOC is getting demolished it’s perfectly fine, nothing to see, just needs a bit of a breeze lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2022)

Super round from Cam Young. Nice sweat on the FRL market at 90/1 now  Nothing better than 65 anyone else plse


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 14, 2022)

SimonC said:



			Nick Faldo won at St Andrews with a total score of 18 under par 32 years ago, did you complain then too?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn’t the course much shorter then?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 14, 2022)

Great to see the course nice and brown as it should be but could do with more breeze to ask more questions of the players.

Love seeing proper bunkers.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 14, 2022)

Just watch Hovland take an unplayable in a bunker. Love to see it, a proper hazard.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Wasn’t the course much shorter then?
		
Click to expand...


About 7300yds now to 6900 then


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Just watch Hovland take an unplayable in a bunker. Love to see it, a proper hazard.
		
Click to expand...

and still makes par, these guys are good lol


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Wasn’t the course much shorter then?
		
Click to expand...


2015: 7,297 yards
2005: 7,279 yards
2000: 7,115 yards (year of official launch of ProV1)
1995: 6,933 yards
1990: 6,933 yards
1984: 6,933 yards
1978: 6,933 yards
1970: 6,957 yards
1964: 6,926 yards
1960: 6,936 yards
1955: 6,936 yards


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤦‍♂️

Some excellent golf this morning , TOC proving a test and looks lovely yet some want to go on about what the players are wearing , equipment meaning the ball goes too far and some players not getting Telly coverage

it’s the greatest golf competition we have - enjoy it
		
Click to expand...

Not all of us can afford to watch it (or wish to do business with Sky), what else are we going to do?


----------



## SimonC (Jul 14, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Wasn’t the course much shorter then?
		
Click to expand...

As Fundy said around 400 yards shorter which equates to 22 yards per hole, I'm pretty sure the average driving distance has increased by more than that over this period. So the course was playing longer for Faldo than it currently is but he still shot 18 under par. If it was windy & the scores were higher would you still complain? Can't you just enjoy the good golf that is being played?


----------



## Reemul (Jul 14, 2022)

Crow said:



			Not all of us can afford to watch it (or wish to do business with Sky), what else are we going to do?
		
Click to expand...

Not watch, the same as everyone else who chooses not to pay or cannot afford to


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 14, 2022)

Crow said:



			Not all of us can afford to watch it (or wish to do business with Sky), what else are we going to do?
		
Click to expand...

Watch on The Open website or App where it is free


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 14, 2022)

SimonC said:



			As Fundy said around 400 yards shorter which equates to 22 yards per hole, I'm pretty sure the average driving distance has increased by more than that over this period. So the course was playing longer for Faldo than it currently is but he still shot 18 under par. If it was windy & the scores were higher would you still complain? Can't you just enjoy the good golf that is being played?
		
Click to expand...

Eh? I’m not complaining. I don’t mind -20 winning.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2022)

half hour until the Tiger show starts and everyone gets something else to moan about


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 14, 2022)

Crow said:



			Not all of us can afford to watch it (or wish to do business with Sky), what else are we going to do?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.theopen.com/watch/featured-group-2-uk


----------



## SimonC (Jul 14, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Eh? I’m not complaining. I don’t mind -20 winning.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I read a post earlier & thought it was you when it wasn't. I'm trying to work, watch the golf & post on here all at the same time.


----------



## AAC (Jul 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			half hour until the Tiger show starts and everyone gets something else to moan about 

Click to expand...

I will say that Tiger looks a lot more stylish than some of the 'pizza delivery' boys who have been playing today.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 14, 2022)

Interesting to note that all the loud/shouty spectators seem to have an American accent.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 14, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			Interesting to note that all the loud/shouty spectators seem to have an American accent.
		
Click to expand...

Plus the kid who just shouted get in the hole to Fitzpatrick


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 14, 2022)

not a fantastic start from Tiger


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 14, 2022)

Its nice to see some British flags up high on the leaderboard so far today!

Fingers crossed come Sunday its a similar picture!


----------



## LCW (Jul 14, 2022)

Sure people were telling Rory not to hit the fade before, play his "natural" tee shot 

A nice 66 says hello, funny he is a pretty competent golfer.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 14, 2022)

SimonC said:



			Sorry, I read a post earlier & thought it was you when it wasn't. I'm trying to work, watch the golf & post on here all at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

You should sort your priorities and stop trying to do work.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2022)

Tiger will have to grind now to get a decent score in.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 14, 2022)

Justin Thomas


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Why is a cardigan/ Jumper okay and not a hoodie?
		
Click to expand...

Because the usual uses of a hoodie are not in keeping with golf?


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 14, 2022)

Its like watching a gang of vicious thugs beat up the Queen.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Because the usual uses of a hoodie are not in keeping with golf?
		
Click to expand...

Keeping rain off your head and wind off the back of your neck are not in keeping with golf?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Keeping rain off your head and wind off the back of your neck are not in keeping with golf?
		
Click to expand...

They are but that only works with the hood up, and they don't put the hood up.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 14, 2022)

I remember when pro golfers were tested on ability to hit long irons into greens during The Open.

Only get hit off the tee's these days it appears...


----------



## IainP (Jul 14, 2022)

saving_par said:



			I remember when pro golfers were tested on ability to hit long irons into greens during The Open.

Only get hit off the tee's these days it appears...
		
Click to expand...

Also 2nd shots on par 5s 😁😉


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2022)

Tiger in a world of pain, sad to see.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2022)

Never been a huge Woods fan but it’s not good to see him playing like this - looking like it could be a Friday wave on the bridge


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2022)

saving_par said:



			I remember when pro golfers were tested on ability to hit long irons into greens during The Open.

Only get hit off the tee's these days it appears...
		
Click to expand...

Do long irons as we know them still exist?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do long irons as we know them still exist?
		
Click to expand...

Rory hit a 2 iron to 18 today ..held the left edge of the green....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Rory hit a 2 iron to 18 today ..held the left edge of the green....
		
Click to expand...

He probably hit a hollow metal hybrid to 18, but not a 2 iron as I remember them.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			He probably hit a hollow metal hybrid to 18, but not a 2 iron as I remember them.
		
Click to expand...

In that case they don't exist anymore unless you're Crow or Voyager


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2022)

Just switched on...and yes - I get that Tiger is supposed by many to be the goat - and I have great sympathy as he struggles over his front 9 - but plse - let's not have commentators trying to find sliver linings whenever he does a half decent shot.  A linksie bump and run can be the shot to play - one that we should all look to play if the time is right - but playing a fairly straightforward one to 6ft isn't something exceptional or out of the ordinary.  And so - even given he's possible the goat, let's keep a sense of perspective.

Good luck over your back nine Tiger.  I hope things pick up.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Never been a huge Woods fan but it’s not good to see him playing like this - looking like it could be a Friday wave on the bridge
		
Click to expand...

If he gets that far...a WD overnight wouldn't surprise me..he's struggling


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do long irons as we know them still exist?
		
Click to expand...

I believe some of the pros still use 'real' golf clubs and not jacked loft shovels.

Who knows what they have in the bag as the 4,5 & 6 irons don't get seen very often....


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just switched on...and yes - I get that Tiger is supposed by many to be the goat - and I have great sympathy as he struggles over his front 9 - but plse - let's not have commentators trying to find sliver linings whenever he does a half decent shot.  A linksie bump and run can be the shot to play - one that we should all look to play if the time is right - but playing a fairly straightforward one to 6ft isn't something exceptional or out of the ordinary.  And so - even given he's possible the goat, let's keep a sense of perspective.

Good luck over your back nine Tiger.  I hope things pick up.
		
Click to expand...

I've just watched him hit an 8 iron bump and run on 9. Apparently nobody has ever done that before, at least not like Tiger.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2022)

Just heard on the radio, it’s taking almost 6 hours to finish the rounds 😳


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just heard on the radio, it’s taking almost 6 hours to finish the rounds 😳
		
Click to expand...

Lots of double greens, tees near double greens etc etc..
Not unusual for Old Course Open i don't think....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547628107569344514
😂😂

Looks like Spieth will have an interesting shot on 10

Brilliant 4 from Kim on 17th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547628987299422213
And yep it’s always quite long rounds at TOC


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 14, 2022)

And its the Open. Id say most of them have kept the day free, and dont need to get home to look after the kids or whatever. Id take my time and enjoy it too.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 14, 2022)

Back home after a very early start to be at the Open as the gates opened at 6.00am - We used park and ride at Leuchars and it was seamless with very little traffic at that time of morning - We headed home at 4pm and again it was much quieter than I thought it would be.

Got a £4.50 bacon roll which was excellent and a £3.40 coffee for breakfast then headed to grandstand at first to watch opening the shots.

As Jimaroid said early in this thread the infrastructure is very impressive - we wandered out with Paul Lawrie, Webb Simpson and Min Woo Lee and when we got out there we easily bagged seats in the grandstand at the tenth green - excellent place to watch chips/putts on 7 tee shots as well as holes 8,9,10,11 (bring binoculars if you have less than perfect eyesight to view the ninth green) - saw Poulter's eagle at 9 and Daly's birdie on 8 - plenty more birdies too - grandstand filled up as the morning progressed and it was rammed by the time Rory came through - I got allowed out and back in skipping the queue by asking if it was OK to use the gents mid morning, but later they were telling people they'd have to queue to get back in if they were doing the same (queue was big by late morning).

Wandered back in around 1.45 and had a scout around the shop - as expected was a bit pricey and then headed for a £7 beer (which was fine too) and a seat in front of the big screen for a bit.

We decided that standing on the fence halfway down the 16th fairway would give us a view of Tiger's shot into the third so parked ourselves there and soon got a close up look at Harris English's ball as he hooked it out of bounds near to us - he didn't bother coming to get it after a marshall retrieved it.

Then we got close up looks at Tiger, Fitzpatrick and Speith as they came within 10/15 yards of repeating Harris' line off that tee.

Cracking day made better by the fact that our tickets were free and breakfast and beers were paid for by the mate I gave my spare free ticket to.

First time I've been at a sporting event without being at work with a camera in over a decade - loved it.


----------



## greenone (Jul 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just heard on the radio, it’s taking almost 6 hours to finish the rounds 😳
		
Click to expand...

Its ridiculous. I was at the dunhill last year. They were waiting on the 17th tee for people putting on 2nd 90+yds away.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I've just watched him hit an 8 iron bump and run on 9. Apparently nobody has ever done that before, at least not like Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

An 8 iron was my standard chipper for many years, 7 iron on a links course.
Holed more than my fair share of them. Three in a scratch league match once, seriously peed off our opponents. Seemingly I was very lucky.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 14, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Haven't seen Reed since he tee'd off either, and not much of Michelson either
		
Click to expand...

Patrick Reed is an arse. LIV cap or not. He’s no loss to the coverage. And Mickelson is a spent force. Not missing either.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do long irons as we know them still exist?
		
Click to expand...

My 4 iron is my favourite bat. But only because I leave myself so far away from greens so often.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Looking at the pace of play...
Tiger and crew have been out there over 5 hours and have played 14 and a bit holes.
It's just after 8..they're not finishing before 9.30.
Tiger has to finish up the admin, get home, get his ice baths in, eat, sleep and be up again for a 10am start..so being at the course 8.30ish....
Not a lot of time for a guy who's bones must be creaking.....
Wouldn't want to be his right leg tomorrow


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 14, 2022)

Hearing that the pace of play has been slowed by players waiting to drive greens mostly.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Hearing that the pace of play has been slowed by players waiting to drive greens mostly.
		
Click to expand...

I think I heard 7 or 8 drivable par 4s.?.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 14, 2022)

The last group have just completed 12. At this rate they might not get round.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Looking at the pace of play...
Tiger and crew have been out there over 5 hours and have played 14 and a bit holes.
It's just after 8..they're not finishing before 9.30.
Tiger has to finish up the admin, get home, get his ice baths in, eat, sleep and be up again for a 10am start..so being at the course 8.30ish....
Not a lot of time for a guy who's bones must be creaking.....
Wouldn't want to be his right leg tomorrow

Click to expand...

He was defending the physical demands of tour golf this week. It’s the nature of the beast.


----------



## Backache (Jul 14, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Hearing that the pace of play has been slowed by players waiting to drive greens mostly.
		
Click to expand...

It's not usually a problem I have.


----------



## rksquire (Jul 14, 2022)

Last group teed of 4 hours ago and still have 6 holes to go…. At this rate, that’s a 10.30 finish, 40 minutes after sunset. The pace of play is painful - actually inexcusable; if this was acceptable or expected why on earth have groups tee off after 3.30pm?

Great round from McIlroy and Young; Shuffler is very placed and will no doubt feature come Sunday.


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Hearing that the pace of play has been slowed by players waiting to drive greens mostly.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			I think I heard 7 or 8 drivable par 4s.?.
		
Click to expand...

And people get upset when we say that equipment has got out of hand....


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

Crow said:



			And people get upset when we say that equipment has got out of hand....
		
Click to expand...

They're drivable because the wind's in the right direction and the ball is running 150 yards......


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I think I heard 7 or 8 drivable par 4s.?.
		
Click to expand...

That seems high but depends on the wind. It has been up and moving around a bit today. 

9, 12 and 18 have been the ones in play today as far as I’ve seen but the wind has moved around a bit. 

Maybe 16 as well if you gambled everything?

You’d have to get very lucky with the wind changing direction to get all the shorter par 4’s playing with wind behind. Even then I can’t think of 8 par 4’s that are in range. 6 at a push? 

I can think of 2(just), 3, 6, 9, 10, 12, 18. If the wind switched 180 degrees and you can hit 400+ yards someone good could hit all those in one round.


----------



## Depreston (Jul 14, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Last group teed of 4 hours ago and still have 6 holes to go…. At this rate, that’s a 10.30 finish, 40 minutes after sunset. The pace of play is painful - actually inexcusable; if this was acceptable or expected why on earth have groups tee off after 3.30pm?

Great round from McIlroy and Young; Shuffler is very placed and will no doubt feature come Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it’s been a nightmare around the shared greens 

Was watching the featured groups on the website and it was ridiculous how many waits on tee Rory and co had


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 14, 2022)

It’s not just the greens, they’re waiting for fairways to clear. In particular 7 is the problem bottleneck as they’re playing to fairway left off the tee which places them in line of players on both 11 and 12.


----------



## Anoetic (Jul 14, 2022)

The wait isn’t just the drivable par 4s, it’s the same for the second shots on the long par 5s….Tiger hit driver 6 iron into the 619 yard 14….
The Course isn’t being pulled apart though as some people are suggesting.  if it was everyone would be under par, after all they are the best players in the world…


----------



## evemccc (Jul 14, 2022)

Question:

Do the R&A do a genuine ‘draw’ for the Open? I think they don’t…certainly not like a draw is made - albeit the top 16(?) seeded players are placed in the draw at Wimbledon.

So if they don’t ‘draw’ for playing partners, then they likely don’t draw for tee-times….?

That’s not very sporting IMO


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2022)

"The grandstands, not an empty seat".   You're right Andrew, there's not an empty seat; there's dozens of them.  Why do they spout such  when the cameras clearly make out to be liars?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Question:

Do the R&A do a genuine ‘draw’ for the Open? I think they don’t…certainly not like a draw is made - albeit the top 16(?) seeded players are placed in the draw at Wimbledon.

So if they don’t ‘draw’ for playing partners, then they likely don’t draw for tee-times….?

That’s not very sporting IMO
		
Click to expand...

It’s the same at every golf tournament these days

they have marquee groups on both sides of the draw which they group together- everyone else fills in and then they draw for the tee times


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			They're drivable because the wind's in the right direction and the ball is running 150 yards......
		
Click to expand...

I must have forgotten that 7 or 8 greens were always drivable back in the days of the balata ball when the wind was up a bit.


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2022)

Just seen this comment from Matt Fitzpatrick on the 6:09 round: 
“It’s sad, really. Should never happen in golf. They have to bring back the wound balata ball.”


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2022)

Crow said:



			Just seen this comment from Matt Fitzpatrick on the 6:09 round: 
“It’s sad, really. Should never happen in golf. They have to bring back the wound balata ball.”
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha quality Fitzy 😂


----------



## RRidges (Jul 14, 2022)

Whether the course is able to be overpowered or not is irrelevant. It's all about who scores best, whether its around Par or 20+ under.
And on TOC, pin positions can have a huge influence on scores.
Depressing to see Woods scoring so badly. Some diabolical luck early on didn't help but he's unfortunately no longer the player he used to be.
Great to see Rory up there though.


----------



## evemccc (Jul 14, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s the same at every golf tournament these days

they have marquee groups on both sides of the draw which they group together- everyone else fills in and then they draw for the tee times
		
Click to expand...

But at least they draw for tee times? That’s something at least


----------



## evemccc (Jul 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha quality Fitzy 😂
		
Click to expand...

Is it likely that Fitzpatrick has ever used a balata? 
I haven’t..

Still, from what I know, I’m all for bifurcation….a 6 hour round is pretty poor


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 14, 2022)

RRidges said:



			Whether the course is able to be overpowered or not is irrelevant. It's all about who scores best, whether its around Par or 20+ under.
And on TOC, pin positions can have a huge influence on scores.
		
Click to expand...

It's very relevant. If not, by your logic, they could play the Open on a minigolf track through the hoops, under the bridge, down the ramp. Hey, it's about who scores best.

Seriously, the length of the ball is a travesty. TOC has been humiliated and its desecration will continue for the next three days. Its almost a 3 club challenge: 2 iron, wedge, putter. That's not the way to find the champion golfer of the year. Its a subset of proper golf. How many shots to a par 4 were hit today with clubs longer than a 5 iron ? In a real test, half of all shots should be.
I weep for The Open Championship.


----------



## Depreston (Jul 14, 2022)

The 13th has been great fun to watch today a true test


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			It's very relevant. If not, by your logic, they could play the Open on a minigolf track through the hoops, under the bridge, down the ramp. Hey, it's about who scores best.

Seriously, the length of the ball is a travesty. TOC has been humiliated and its desecration will continue for the next three days. Its almost a 3 club challenge: 2 iron, wedge, putter. That's not the way to find the champion golfer of the year. Its a subset of proper golf. How many shots to a par 4 were hit today with clubs longer than a 5 iron ? In a real test, half of all shots should be.
I weep for The Open Championship.
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest - if you don’t like it don’t watch 

Half the field is currently over par


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

Crow said:



			Just seen this comment from Matt Fitzpatrick on the 6:09 round:
“It’s sad, really. Should never happen in golf. They have to bring back the wound balata ball.”
		
Click to expand...

How is hitting it shorter going to make it quicker? Don’t see that doing anything more than slowing it further. 

With regards to modern equipment, it’s a level playing field. Which as others have mentioned, brings it back to the better golfers. These guys are absolute athletes compared to the golfers of old, or joe average club golfer, but only 30% are under par, it isn’t being ripped apart, even with the fairly benign conditions. Even if it was, it will still be won by the best player. 

Personally, I’ve really enjoyed watching it today, there’s been some wonderful shots played out there. Am looking forward to day 2 🏌️‍♂️😁


----------



## RRidges (Jul 14, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			It's very relevant. If not, by your logic, they could play the Open on a minigolf track through the hoops, under the bridge, down the ramp. Hey, it's about who scores best.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not! Apart from it being about who scores best. This year happens to be a remarkable year for conditions.  Though I wouldn't be surprised if this is a general trend. It's very little to do with balls either, apart from players bravery!
TOC rewards being straight far more than than being long. But being both is the best of all and it'll be the player that does both, and putts well, that'll win. I'm favouring Rory currently.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			"The grandstands, not an empty seat".   You're right Andrew, there's not an empty seat; there's dozens of them.  Why do they spout such  when the cameras clearly make out to be liars?
		
Click to expand...

This is my beef. As Tiger hit 6 over Radar said "this is sad to watch". I'm convinced that the producer then gave him a bollocking with a "no negativity" warning as from that point the three commentators started to blow smoke up Tigers ****, and spouting such rubbish that anyone with eyes and half a brain cell could see was nonsense.


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Give it a rest - if you don’t like it don’t watch

Half the field is currently over par
		
Click to expand...

That's rich, you saying give it a rest.
Shouldn't you be back on the LIV thread giving your two penneth for the umpteenth time?


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 14, 2022)

How does it take over 6 hours for a 3ball to get round 18 holes? Do the double greens have anything to do with it? Imagine how long it would take in gale force winds.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2022)

Depreston said:



			The 13th has been great fun to watch today a true test
		
Click to expand...

They said there were only 2 birdies there all day - will be interesting to see how long the putts were and if from close range how they heck they managed to get it close


----------



## evemccc (Jul 14, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			This is my beef. As Tiger hit 6 over Radar said "this is sad to watch". I'm convinced that the producer then gave him a bollocking with a "no negativity" warning as from that point the three commentators started to blow smoke up Tigers ****, and spouting such rubbish that anyone with eyes and half a brain cell could see was nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Sport’s TV commentary is mostly just cheerleading now..

I’d love there to be an option of TV sport of turning off the commentary and just having the natural noise of the ball/club, bat/ball, ball and crowd noise only


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 14, 2022)

Crow said:



			That's rich, you saying give it a rest.
Shouldn't you be back on the LIV thread giving your two penneth for the umpteenth time?
		
Click to expand...

It was at this point, mr socks wee’d just a ickle bit!

😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 14, 2022)

Excluding 3 people, nobody has shot better than -4. I’d hardly say that’s the course being ripped apart. 

For me it has been a very good first championship round on a links. Looking forward to a bit more unpredictability as the course dries more and hopefully we get a bit of wind to raise the difficulty level.


----------



## VVega (Jul 14, 2022)

Anyone tried the train to Leechars? The advice is strongly against but having booked months before going to chance it tomorrow.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 14, 2022)

VVega said:



			Anyone tried the train to Leechars? The advice is strongly against but having booked months before going to chance it tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. I heard there were disruptions forecast, but that might be just rumours. Train staff could well be he best to advise alternatives if there are problems.


----------



## VVega (Jul 14, 2022)

Also, the website says: 




*No professional cameras and video cameras or any photographic equipment used for commercial purposes.*

Click to expand...

Would my basic dslr with a basic 70-300mm zoom lens be ok or deemed ”professional”?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

TOC is to golf what Monaco is to F1. Obsolete. Some may be upset about that, and the players may say how much they love the romance of the place as the drivers do in F1. 

But, it’s not been a suitable Open venue for a very long time.


----------



## AussieKB (Jul 15, 2022)

If St. Andrews came along now and asked to hold the Open, they would be laughed at, too many drive-able Par 4's and the Opening tee shot is a laugh, an iron off the tee, I know when I go to watch the Pro's, it is about them hitting the Driver, fairway woods and long irons, 
plus the 18th is a very poor finishing hole, come the 72nd hole needing a par to win, where is the pressure ?
But because of tradition it will always be on the rota.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 15, 2022)

AussieKB said:



			If St. Andrews came along now and asked to hold the Open, they would be laughed at, too many drive-able Par 4's and the Opening tee shot is a laugh, an iron off the tee, I know when I go to watch the Pro's, it is about them hitting the Driver, fairway woods and long irons,
plus the 18th is a very poor finishing hole, come the 72nd hole needing a par to win, where is the pressure ?
But because of tradition it will always be on the rota.
		
Click to expand...

The 18th may not be the hardest hole, but the 17th could well be where it is won and lost on Sunday.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 15, 2022)

AussieKB said:



			If St. Andrews came along now and asked to hold the Open, they would be laughed at, too many drive-able Par 4's and the Opening tee shot is a laugh, an iron off the tee, I know when I go to watch the Pro's, it is about them hitting the Driver, fairway woods and long irons,
plus the 18th is a very poor finishing hole, come the 72nd hole needing a par to win, where is the pressure ?
But because of tradition it will always be on the rota.
		
Click to expand...

It's still the course where most Pros would prefer to win at though!
What if, come the 72nd hole, you needed a birdie to win or force playoff, It's a great hole for that situation. The particularly good weather that has made the course rock hard has certainly had an effect this year though. Tournament golf is still a battle between players, with the course merely the board on which he battle is fought. Augusta's finishing hole isn't a particular challenging one either btw!


----------



## RRidges (Jul 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			The 18th may not be the hardest hole, but the 17th could well be where it is won and lost on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. And any of several of the ones before that.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 15, 2022)

VVega said:



			Also, the website says:



Would my basic dslr with a basic 70-300mm zoom lens be ok or deemed ”professional”?
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine as long as you aren't selling the photographs you'd be Ok.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 15, 2022)

No surprises to see people disrespectful of The Old with the usual boring cliches being used. Waiting for someone to say how it’s not even the best course in St Andrews and my bingo card will be complete.


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2022)

IainP said:



			Always like a qualifier story...
https://m.independent.ie/sport/golf...as-he-gears-up-for-british-open-41834651.html

Click to expand...

Dinwiddie is a decent story
https://www.scotsman.com/sport/golf...abouring-before-playing-in-150th-open-3749703

And Mullarney mentioned above was at -3 but had a poor 2nd nine


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2022)

Enjoyed watching the early starters *playing golf* yesterday,  unfortunately today Sky are in 'studio mode' ☹
Think it is 2 shots in 20 minutes.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 15, 2022)

Moving on. Bit of light rain this morning which is going to bring parts of the course to life and mix things up again. The wind is forecast to turn from west to east around midday and that will also shake things around. 

I’m out at the course every day now until the jug is lifted. The atmosphere is tingling, it’s fantastic.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 15, 2022)

VVega said:



			Also, the website says:

Would my basic dslr with a basic 70-300mm zoom lens be ok or deemed ”professional”?
		
Click to expand...

There's no still photography of play allowed on tournament days - so I'd say you might get a bit of attention


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2022)

IainP said:



			Enjoyed watching the early starters *playing golf* yesterday,  unfortunately today Sky are in 'studio mode' ☹
Think it is 2 shots in 20 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, our satellite provider is different here and they don't have any studio teams etc , so I'm watching solid on course coverage


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2022)

Slab said:



			Shame, our satellite provider is different here and they don't have any studio teams etc , so I'm watching solid on course coverage
		
Click to expand...

Yes, am used to similar. Subscription will be binned after trophy is lifted. Currently watching vehicles arriving 🤷‍♂️  Can't blame the US host broadcaster this week.

On a lighter note, tried checking Haotong Li's 1st hole on the open shot tracker. It wasn't coping well 😁


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			TOC is to golf what Monaco is to F1. Obsolete. Some may be upset about that, and the players may say how much they love the romance of the place as the drivers do in F1.

But, it’s not been a suitable Open venue for a very long time.
		
Click to expand...

True on Monaco.  But golf is in a much worse position as so many once great courses have been letbecome obsolete by the innaction of the regulators. its a crime, and the R&A are getting their just deserts this week. For all the history, and hushed reverential names for every bunker, hump, or hollow on the course, the brutal truth they will not concede publicly, is that golf is only being partially tested here this week.
If all or the bulk of the field, has no cause to hit a range of 2 iron to 5 irons into par 4 greens, then it is not Total Golf, and not worthy of determining a great open champion as of the past. Someone will lift the jug of course. But it is a reduced win.
R&A, please sort out the ball and make golf golf again.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 15, 2022)

AussieKB said:



			If St. Andrews came along now and asked to hold the Open, they would be laughed at, too many drive-able Par 4's and the Opening tee shot is a laugh, an iron off the tee, I know when I go to watch the Pro's, it is about them hitting the Driver, fairway woods and long irons, 
plus the 18th is a very poor finishing hole, come the 72nd hole needing a par to win, where is the pressure ?
But because of tradition it will always be on the rota.
		
Click to expand...

What if you needed a birdie to win? Or an eagle? Would you be excited then? 

I really enjoyed watching them play the course. Quite a few funky bounces, so enjoyed watching them try and work the ball on the ground. 

Can't be that easy a course. The scores don't appear massively lower than most of the other courses they play at, and the weather was about as nice as you'd get at St Andrew's


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2022)

IainP said:



			Yes, am used to similar. *Subscription will be binned after trophy is lifted.* Currently watching vehicles arriving 🤷‍♂️  Can't blame the US host broadcaster this week.

On a lighter note, tried checking Haotong Li's 1st hole on the open shot tracker. It wasn't coping well 😁
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, getting it stopped next week. Sick of paying for a 1,000+ football games in the sports pack and not watching any just so I get the golf 
Its rip off <insert your country here)


----------



## pendodave (Jul 15, 2022)

I spent some of yesterday listening to The Open radio stream. 
Ron Jones was on. How marvellous it was to hear him.
It was a "Madeleine moment" sending me back to evenings listening to European football commentaries from some distant mitteleuropa city. Eyes misted over.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			TOC is to golf what Monaco is to F1. Obsolete. Some may be upset about that, and the players may say how much they love the romance of the place as the drivers do in F1.

But, it’s not been a suitable Open venue for a very long time.
		
Click to expand...

Why though? The infrastructure?

I was thinking the course may be outdated early yesterday when so many players rushed out to 2 or 3 under in the first 7 or 8 holes but the fact that the cut is projected at Even has definitely changed my opinion. 

Will be interesting this morning as there is next to no wind. Let’s see if it get torn to pieces or not. 

Agree with Monaco btw. The cars are too wide now, it’s even more boring than it used to be.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 15, 2022)

Talor Gooch making a push for the top of the leaderboard. I hope they’ve got a few defibrillators handy around St Andrew’s. 😂


----------



## Backache (Jul 15, 2022)

Old Tom Morris fell out with Alan Robertson because Tom helped replace the feathery with the Gutty.
Innovation in equipment and playing has always been part of golf.
The game has evolved, players train better and hit the ball further.
The scores aren't ridiculous , most modern courses of 7000 yds will not have a par of 72 they will have a par of 70 for pros. The absolute score in benign weather is not particularly low.
It still produces a good spectacle of golf, the main problem being the double greens and close tees mean play is a bit slow.


----------



## Genu9 (Jul 15, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Justin Thomas is, to me, perhaps the least cool and least appealing person out there - he’s got zero style IMO - today of course he looks a joke - and with the tight white trousers, huge Ralph Lauren logo-ed polo shirt (before he was dropped for homophobia) he was the epitome of a rich American country-club brat IMO
		
Click to expand...

Looked like Max Wall......


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 15, 2022)

I’ve watched a fair bit but don’t seem to have seen many players finding the fairway bunkers. If anyone is actually there, are they just bombing it over them?


----------



## Depreston (Jul 15, 2022)

excellent days golf round 1 

links golf is a great watch on the tele! short game masterclasses everywhere


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 15, 2022)

I haven’t played TOC but I would say that I think the scoring is reasonable enough. It’s always been “easy” for the pros (in terms of length) but yesterday it looked like a fair challenge with some cracking pin positions.

Perhaps the rough is a little bit too “easy” for these guys (meaning they’re more than happy to try and drive every green) but the bunkers are certainly penal (more so than any US course they play, where they practically aim for the bunkers!).

However, 6 hour rounds is a problem. It felt incredibly slow to watch yesterday evening and slightly disjointed.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 15, 2022)

Good to see Marcus Armitage up the leaderboard - wears his heart on his sleeve, and doing himself proud.


----------



## rystaman (Jul 15, 2022)

Here today and so far a lot of drizzle this morning. Just set up at the 1st grandstand which is packed ahead of Tiger’s tee time


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			How is hitting it shorter going to make it quicker? Don’t see that doing anything more than slowing it further.
		
Click to expand...

I think this relates to how many par 4's are driveable or near driveable. Players are having to wait until greens clear before taking their tee shots creating log jams. I don't know how many holes this affects. Whether it is this or the double greens that is making the play so slow but yesterday was awful for pace of play.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 15, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I’ve watched a fair bit but don’t seem to have seen many players finding the fairway bunkers. If anyone is actually there, are they just bombing it over them?
		
Click to expand...

Tiger famously won at TOC in 2000 without going into a single bunker. That's 22 years ago and he won at -19. That can't have been a result of all the modern equipment used today, more likely due to good golf.

Have seen a few of the big boys in there yesterday and today though.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think this relates to how many par 4's are driveable or near driveable. Players are having to wait until greens clear before taking their tee shots creating log jams. I don't know how many holes this affects. Whether it is this or the double greens that is making the play so slow but yesterday was awful for pace of play.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I get all that, but if you take the ball away to make them hit shorter, surely, you're adding in extra shots. Whilst it may alleviate the wait for a green to clear, it just replaces it with the wait whilst they think about another shot. Just don't think it will speed anything up much.


----------



## greenone (Jul 15, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			No surprises to see people disrespectful of The Old with the usual boring cliches being used. Waiting for someone to say how it’s not even the best course in St Andrews and my bingo card will be complete.
		
Click to expand...

Its not though, strathtyrum is a far better course. 😆


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Yeah, I get all that, but if you take the ball away to make them hit shorter, surely, you're adding in extra shots. Whilst it may alleviate the wait for a green to clear, it just replaces it with the wait whilst they think about another shot. Just don't think it will speed anything up much.
		
Click to expand...

Something went badly wrong yesterday though to make the rounds 6 hours plus. What was it? (I didn't see enough to give an accurate answer by the way, I'm not being smart with that comment)

In terms of taking extra shots, that doesn't have to ring true. They take an age over every shot, apart from driver it seems. Long iron, mid iron, wedge, chip, putt, all take a glacial amount of time. A par 4 is still likely to take 3-4 shots whether it is driver, 8 iron, putt, or 3 wood, pitch and run, putt, or 3 wood, putt, putt etc. At least if they are not waiting for a green to clear they can be taking their tee shot, walk to their ball, work out which club to take etc. They are not just waiting for the green to clear.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2022)

How is Calcavecchia exempt?
He's 62......

Taking up someone's spot, and on that point I know it's not going to go down well on here but a clearly unfit T Woods is also wasting a place in the field.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Something went badly wrong yesterday though to make the rounds 6 hours plus. What was it? (I didn't see enough to give an accurate answer by the way, I'm not being smart with that comment)

In terms of taking extra shots, that doesn't have to ring true. They take an age over every shot, apart from driver it seems. Long iron, mid iron, wedge, chip, putt, all take a glacial amount of time. A par 4 is still likely to take 3-4 shots whether it is driver, 8 iron, putt, or 3 wood, pitch and run, putt, or 3 wood, putt, putt etc. At least if they are not waiting for a green to clear they can be taking their tee shot, walk to their ball, work out which club to take etc. They are not just waiting for the green to clear.
		
Click to expand...

They were doing it right by calling groups up on driveable par 4s but problem is waiting around for the other group on double green to put out and the lines used going up and down opposite fairways causes massive delays.

Always the case at SA


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



			How is Calcavecchia exempt?
He's 62......

Taking up someone's spot, and on that point I know it's not going to go down well on here but a clearly unfit T Woods is also wasting a place in the field.
		
Click to expand...

Just mentioned on the coverage. Allowed the two years because of Covid


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 15, 2022)

greenone said:



			Its not though, strathtyrum is a far better course. 😆
		
Click to expand...

And not forgetting the Balgove. 

Does that even exist anymore?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just mentioned on the coverage. Allowed the two years because of Covid
		
Click to expand...

Great decision 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



*How is Calcavecchia exempt?*
He's 62......

Taking up someone's spot, and on that point I know it's not going to go down well on here but a clearly unfit T Woods is also wasting a place in the field.
		
Click to expand...

I think it has something to do with 2020 getting canned and so last year should've been No150 (when he planned to finish up) and he asked for special consideration to take part this year etc etc


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Great decision 🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Personally, doesn't affect, or bother me in the slightest. If he was due to bow out in the 150th, then fine by me if the R&A  gave him dispensation to that this year instead of two years ago.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



			How is Calcavecchia exempt?
He's 62......

*Taking up someone's spot, and on that point I know it's not going to go down well on here but a clearly unfit T Woods is also wasting a place in the field.*

Click to expand...

Do you have full armour on?  But it is a fair point.

Apparently, sentiment tops all, see The Masters thread every year for this discussion. People could always get a picture stood on the bridge when The Open isn't on, couldn't they?


----------



## greenone (Jul 15, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			And not forgetting the Balgove.

Does that even exist anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Normally used as a carpark for events


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 15, 2022)

All this talk of taking someone else's spot, everyone their has qualified in one way or another so I dont think that is the case.

If you are in the field this week, then you deserve to be there.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			All this talk of taking someone else's spot, everyone their has qualified in one way or another so I dont think that is the case.

If you are in the field this week, then you deserve to be there.
		
Click to expand...

I think their point is that if the likes of Woods and Calcavecchia didn't play, there would be 2 extra qualifying spots. 

I don't think you'll find many pro's who are bitter about missing out because Woods is playing though.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 15, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			I think their point is that if the likes of Woods and Calcavecchia didn't play, there would be 2 extra qualifying spots.

I don't think you'll find many pro's who are bitter about missing out because Woods is playing though.
		
Click to expand...

And I think they're moaning for no reason, as Woods and Calcavecchia have qualified in their own way.


----------



## rksquire (Jul 15, 2022)

The winning score to par has never really bothered me to be honest, the guy with the lowest score wins at the end of the day.  What bothers me is the supposed fact that in mild conditions the course is meant to be easy, yet is taking 50% longer.  

Also, what is the actual point of the 'strike meter'? Confused the commentators early yesterday, then made efforts to justify its pointlessness, and even today 300 yard fairway balls are returning a score in the 50s!.  Not the innovations I was expecting.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			And I think they're moaning for no reason, as Woods and Calcavecchia have qualified in their own way.
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye - I agree with you


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			I think their point is that if the likes of Woods and Calcavecchia didn't play, there would be 2 extra qualifying spots.

I don't think you'll find many pro's who are bitter about missing out because Woods is playing though.
		
Click to expand...

Plus since Rose & van Rooyen pulled out those 'two pros' waiting in the wings actually played 

edit: although currently at 116th and 127th they have their work cut out to progress


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 15, 2022)

rksquire said:



			The winning score to par has never really bothered me to be honest, the guy with the lowest score wins at the end of the day.  What bothers me is the supposed fact that in mild conditions the course is meant to be easy, yet is taking 50% longer. 

Also, what is the actual point of the 'strike meter'? Confused the commentators early yesterday, then made efforts to justify its pointlessness, and even today 300 yard fairway balls are returning a score in the 50s!.  Not the innovations I was expecting.
		
Click to expand...

What is the Strike Meter? As I was at work, I only got to watch the Feature Group (McIlroy) on the Open website.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 15, 2022)

Well I’m not gonna lie, I’m loving seeing some of those Liv players showing well today, and for me, the perceived rivalry’ is adding another dimension to the event.Ehy anybody would want to see these guys banned from majors is beyond me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Well I’m not gonna lie, I’m loving seeing some of those Liv players showing well today, and for me, the perceived rivalry’ is adding another dimension to the event.Ehy anybody would want to see these guys banned from majors is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

But do they know they will have to play on Sunday as well?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			What is the Strike Meter? As I was at work, I only got to watch the Feature Group (McIlroy) on the Open website.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547671454690332672


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 15, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			But do they know they will have to play on Sunday as well?
		
Click to expand...

They play on Sundays on LIV, so the joke is redundant. ;-)


----------



## IanM (Jul 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Well I’m not gonna lie, I’m loving seeing some of those Liv players showing well today, and for me, the perceived rivalry’ is adding another dimension to the event.Ehy anybody would want to see these guys banned from majors is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

I guess the position is that the LIV players have signed for an alternative whose motives are questionable at best.   This is by invitation, not qualification like the other tours.

So, in effect, they've jumped ship for a bundle of cash.

They now want their cake and eat it, and that's why they could get banned.

Not difficult to understand.   While I was contracting at Airbus, they wouldn't want me moonlighting at Boeing!


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Well I’m not gonna lie, I’m loving seeing some of those Liv players showing well today, and for me, the perceived rivalry’ is adding another dimension to the event.Ehy anybody would want to see these guys banned from majors is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

I would have preferred this week to be all about the Open.
The media and a few high profile individuals made sure that wouldn't be the case unfortunately. Maybe it was impossible,  too much has happened.
Still a reminder that lots of pros can play good golf and bad golf whatever decisions they have made either way.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			I guess the position is that the LIV players have signed for an alternative whose motives are questionable at best.   This is by invitation, not qualification like the other tours.

So, in effect, they've jumped ship for a bundle of cash.

They now want their cake and eat it, and that's why they could get banned.

Not difficult to understand.   While I was contracting at Airbus, they wouldn't want me moonlighting at Boeing!
		
Click to expand...

I’m your opinion Ian, but this needs to go on the other thread, this should be kept for all the good stuff on the Open 😀


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 15, 2022)

IainP said:



			I would have preferred this week to be all about the Open.
The media and a few high profile individuals made sure that wouldn't be the case unfortunately. Maybe it was impossible,  too much has happened.
Still a reminder that lots of pros can play good golf and bad golf whatever decisions they have made either way.
		
Click to expand...

It is all about The Open, the media stir up the shite, not the players. Take a look at Mickelsons interview after the first round.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I’m your opinion Ian, but this needs to go on the other thread, this should be kept for all the good stuff on the Open 😀
		
Click to expand...


Sadly the same people are desperate to bring up the same old agenda on every thread. Shills and non-shills


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Well I’m not gonna lie, I’m loving seeing some of those Liv players showing well today, and for me, the perceived rivalry’ is adding another dimension to the event.Ehy anybody would want to see these guys banned from majors is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

Not going to lie, I’d like this conversation to be in the LIV thread and leave this one for the Open.

Happy to see DJ playing well, not because he plays on LIV but because I like watching him play.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			It is all about The Open, the media stir up the shite, not the players. Take a look at Mickelsons interview after the first round.
		
Click to expand...


Got any mirrors at yours? Maybe use them?


----------



## Depreston (Jul 15, 2022)

Scheffler is relentless


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Scheffler is relentless
		
Click to expand...

Great player 👍🏻


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

Good stuff from Tyrell Hatton today, I’m wondering if it will play easier this afternoon or harder with the course firming up.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Scheffler is relentless
		
Click to expand...

Let's see if Rory can back up is cracking opening round, he's playing catchup now.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Good stuff from Tyrell Hatton today, I’m wondering if it will play easier this afternoon or harder with the course firming up.
		
Click to expand...

Putting surfaces still look a lot greener than yesterday and some pretty accessible flags today. Unless the wind gets up dont see it being more than a shot harder this afternoon than it was this morning


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

Not sure if it’s just me, but you just can’t help liking Cameron Smith 😀


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Not sure if it’s just me, but you just can’t help liking Cameron Smith 😀
		
Click to expand...

He's so laid back he looks like he could fire up a joint at any time 🤣


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Let's see if Rory can back up is cracking opening round, he's playing catchup now.
		
Click to expand...

Well, he has never shot a round in the 70's at St Andrews. So, if he continues that, hopefully he will be in a good position at the weekend (assuming he doesn't go the other way and match his one score above the 70's)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Happy to see DJ playing well, not because he plays on LIV but because I like watching him play.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy because I was drawn him in the club sweep. Go DJ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Not sure if it’s just me, but you just can’t help liking Cameron Smith 😀
		
Click to expand...

The mullet and tash help as well , straight out of an Aussie soap - just a superb player , stunning putter - game seems perfectly suited for links golf - will be winning a major at some point soon ( prob the Masters )


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 15, 2022)

Shame Woods is going out today, watched his interview last night and his face was lit up as he talked about The Open and St Andrews. We will see him again, he still has too much enthusiasm for the game, but I fear his days of challenging are over.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Shame Woods is going out today, watched his interview last night and his face was lit up as he talked about The Open and St Andrews. We will see him again, he still has too much enthusiasm for the game, but I fear his days of challenging are over.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I could only feel for him today, watching him struggling out there.


----------



## rksquire (Jul 15, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			What is the Strike Meter? As I was at work, I only got to watch the Feature Group (McIlroy) on the Open website.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a speedo, scale of 0-100 (100 being the best) where the best golfers and purest strikers of the ball only seem to get a result somewhere between 50 and 79. Not sure what the metrics or algorithm suggests but duck hooks and flushed shots basically return the same score.  Used more sparingly today thankfully.... however, instead of that this morning we were treated to what seemed like a 10 minute miniseries to do with a lost teddy bear the wrong side of the ropes!


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 15, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Looks like a speedo, scale of 0-100 (100 being the best) where the best golfers and purest strikers of the ball only seem to get a result somewhere between 50 and 79. *Not sure what the metrics or algorithm suggests but duck hooks and flushed shots basically return the same score.*  Used more sparingly today thankfully.... however, instead of that this morning we were treated to what seemed like a 10 minute miniseries to do with a lost teddy bear the wrong side of the ropes!
		
Click to expand...

Was it developed by the same people who developed the PCC calculation for handicaps?


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 15, 2022)

Nice to see Santa has got himself a temporary job for July


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 15, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Nice to see Santa has got himself a temporary job for July
		
Click to expand...

 for those who have not seen him catch a look at John Daly


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



			How is Calcavecchia exempt?
He's 62......

Taking up someone's spot, and on that point I know it's not going to go down well on here but a clearly unfit T Woods is also wasting a place in the field.
		
Click to expand...

Automatic Qualfiers

*Open Champions aged 60 or under on 17 July 2022*

*Mark Calcavecchia, John Daly, Justin Leonard, Paul Lawrie, Tiger Woods, David Duval, Ernie Els, Ben Curtis, Todd Hamilton, Padraig Harrington, Stewart Cink, Louis Oosthuizen, Darren Clarke, Phil Mickelson, Rory McIlroy, Zach Johnson, Henrik Stenson, Jordan Spieth, Francesco Molinari, Shane Lowry, Collin Morikawa*

  Although over 60 he was given a special invite as it is the 150th


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 15, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			Agreed, I could only feel for him today, watching him struggling out there.
		
Click to expand...

You know, the irony is that we really shouldn’t have to. I know he’s still Box Office to some, but with some really good golf being played out there I just find the continuing obsession with Tiger, especially given his very obvious struggles, just a little distasteful.

He’ll never get close to what he was, and it’s a real shame having his travails rammed down our throats.


----------



## Depreston (Jul 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Let's see if Rory can back up is cracking opening round, he's playing catchup now.
		
Click to expand...

be -6 or +1


----------



## Depreston (Jul 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Shame Woods is going out today, watched his interview last night and his face was lit up as he talked about The Open and St Andrews. We will see him again, he still has too much enthusiasm for the game, but I fear his days of challenging are over.
		
Click to expand...

Think he was stupid for coming back so early should have wrote the year off or just played St Andrews ... his right leg looks like a twig


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm happy because I was drawn him in the club sweep. Go DJ 

Click to expand...

I got Kisner. ☹️


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 15, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Was it developed by the same people who developed the PCC calculation for handicaps?
		
Click to expand...

And the guys that got the 9 hole calculation wrong.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 15, 2022)

I find myself getting rather sad watching Tiger like this. It’s always been difficult to watch him when he’s struggling as his face carries all the anguish he is facing, but it really does seem like a case of “the spirit is willing but the body is weak” sort of thing. 

The level of determination to even be there, to fight for every last shot, is really admirable.. but for him physically to be struggling so much is just really sad.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 15, 2022)

It is sad seeing Tiger joint 150th. The coverage does not help. It is not as if he can work on his game and fitness in a low key way at some smaller events. As soon as he picks up a club it is world news but there is noboday around to fill that media spotlight and unlikely to be another for some considerable time. Is it a case of, so far as mainstream media is concerned, golf still needs Tiger to get the coverage.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 15, 2022)

GB72 said:



			It is sad seeing Tiger joint 150th. The coverage does not help. It is not as if he can work on his game and fitness in a low key way at some smaller events. As soon as he picks up a club it is world news but there is noboday around to fill that media spotlight and unlikely to be another for some considerable time. Is it a case of, so far as mainstream media is concerned, golf still needs Tiger to get the coverage.
		
Click to expand...

The Open website had him for the featured group today. I can sort of understand why they picked his group yesterday. However, given he was well out of contention after Day 1, it would have been nice if they could have selected a different group for this mornings play. Not sure if it was simply a case that they were committed to showing his group for the 1st 2 days, and could make no change after Day 1.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2022)

And that’s why Woods was there this week - for that , no other golfer gets that and it’s fully deserved , amazing reception full of emotion


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And that’s why Woods was there this week - for that , no other golfer gets that and it’s fully deserved , amazing reception full of emotion
		
Click to expand...

Yea, enjoyed watching that. You can tell it was an occasion that the other golfers respected as well. Rory's group stopped to applaud him up the 18th. Out of contention or not - what he's done for golf in the past 25 years cannot be understated.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 15, 2022)

Fantastic send off for Tiger and richly deserved. Yes he's struggling now and nowhere near what he was but it will be a long time until we see his like again.

Was great to see him in person yesterday when I was there even tho' he was struggling.

And moving on to the tournament, I really hope Rory can find his very best golf and win this week. So many amazingly talented guys playing, no wonder it's so hard to win any tournamnet these days. He'll need to play his very best to win but he's deffo in with a shout.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547948119840542720
Amazing 

Not sure any golfer has had that level of reception before


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 15, 2022)

C. Smith or Rory are my choices. Not only likelys but want to be too.

Early days though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I got Kisner. ☹️
		
Click to expand...

He needs a good day 😁. 

I bet the person who had Calcavecchia went from sick to quite happy. I can't see anyone beating him for last place.

I like the spread of options. It makes it more fun than simply top 3.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 15, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			for those who have not seen him catch a look at John Daly
		
Click to expand...

He looks like a cross between an unemployed Santa and a garden gnome.

But still a class act, doing things his own way. More power to him, long may it continue.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547948119840542720
Amazing 

Not sure any golfer has had that level of reception before
		
Click to expand...

He would have got that if he didn't play the Open itself but just played the Celebration of Champions.

It was sad to see such a great player physically unable to play the golf he wanted to produce. A fit Tiger could still contend at an Open played in these conditions such is his golfing IQ but the guy is struggling to walk and has not played any meaningful golf.

Amazing to believe there is a Major golf tournament being played by the other players, such was the wall to wall coverage of Tiger's woes.

Not a great way for one of the greatest the game has seen to leave but that's just my opinion.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 15, 2022)

The most iconic golf championship in the world being played at the home of golf and the BBC have zero live coverage.
It's a disgrace


----------



## Red devil (Jul 15, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The most iconic golf championship in the world being played at the home of golf and the BBC have zero live coverage.
It's a disgrace
		
Click to expand...

Money talks I'm afraid Bob. Did the same with the cricket. I used to watch it all the time,can't remember last time I did.
Don't see how restricting the viewing is supposed to "grow the game" but there you are.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 15, 2022)

Red devil said:



			Money talks I'm afraid Bob. Did the same with the cricket. I used to watch it all the time,can't remember last time I did.
Don't see how restricting the viewing is supposed to "grow the game" but there you are.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind so much if it wasn't for the fact that the BBC TV license is more or less compulsory. So I have to pay to not watch The Open Championship live.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 15, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I wouldn't mind so much if it wasn't for the fact that the BBC TV license is more or less compulsory. So I have to pay to not watch The Open Championship live.

Click to expand...

I wonder how many non-golfers would appreciate their license fee being spent to show 4 days of golf? And, with much inferior quality. Sky obviously broadcast many golf tournaments, so they have the infrastructure and staff in place to go and do it well. If the BBC was to show the Open, even if it was every year, I'm pretty sure the coverage would be awful in comparison. I hated the last few times they broadcast it.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 15, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I wonder how many non-golfers would appreciate their license fee being spent to show 4 days of golf? And, with much inferior quality. Sky obviously broadcast many golf tournaments, so they have the infrastructure and staff in place to go and do it well. If the BBC was to show the Open, even if it was every year, I'm pretty sure the coverage would be awful in comparison. I hated the last few times they broadcast it.
		
Click to expand...

I’d rather watch golf coverage on a budget than see my license fee going into Juggy Linekers Bank account.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 15, 2022)

It is a shame that a lot of Main stream sport is being lost by the bbc. A lot of big football games (I believe but could be wrong) boxing, f1 now on channel 4, I honestly cannot recall the last time I watch a BBC program so you can imagine the feeling have to pay the licence every year.  I’d rather all bbc channels on virgin become part of an extra package and they can bugger off then, that £160 or ever it was this year can be spent on my electric bill!


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 15, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I wonder how many non-golfers would appreciate their license fee being spent to show 4 days of golf?
		
Click to expand...

 I agree with that comment I pretty much have the same feelings about tennis.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			I’d rather watch golf coverage on a budget than see my license fee going into Juggy Linekers Bank account.
		
Click to expand...

Linekar would probably be the main presenter, so you might end up having even more of your licence fee going into his bank account.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2022)

Anyway back to The Open 

Cam Smith is just cruising right now , putter is red hot 

Out in 31 currently 13 under 

Rory ticking along nicely as is Young


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2022)

The mullet is on fire ! 🔥


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 15, 2022)

IainP said:



			The mullet is on fire ! 🔥
		
Click to expand...

He says he’s getting it cut if he wins. 
Hope he does, he’s a great young prospect.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 15, 2022)

Hoping for a LIV winner....just cause I like to stir the pot.....


----------



## Depreston (Jul 15, 2022)

He was never missing that putt like


----------



## RRidges (Jul 15, 2022)

AussieKB said:



			If St. Andrews came along now and asked to hold the Open, they would be laughed at, too many drive-able Par 4's and the Opening tee shot is a laugh, an iron off the tee, I know when I go to watch the Pro's, it is about them hitting the Driver, fairway woods and long irons,
plus the 18th is a very poor finishing hole, come the 72nd hole needing a par to win, where is the pressure ?
But because of tradition it will always be on the rota.
		
Click to expand...

McGinley just stated that 17 and 18 are playing the hardest 2 holes today. 17 is always going to be the hardest, but 18 being so tough seems to negate your post. A trap, including OB waiting for the unwary/too aggressive perhaps. A few potential champions have certainly failed on it. The fact that it varies between a tricky Par 3 and a tough Par 4 makes it a hole much more thrilling for a close finish, and a chance for the champion to drink in his glory if there's a healthy margin.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2022)

RRidges said:



			McGinley just stated that 17 and 18 are playing the hardest 2 holes today. 17 is always going to be the hardest, but 18 being so tough seems to negate your post. A trap, including OB waiting for the unwary/too aggressive perhaps. A few potential champions have certainly failed on it. The fact that it varies between a tricky Par 3 and a tough Par 4 makes it a hole much more thrilling for a close finish, and a chance for the champion to drink in his glory if there's a healthy margin.
		
Click to expand...

18 ? Don’t you mean 16 - 18 is not playing Hard , whilst it’s not as drivable as yesterday it’s not playing hard


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

RRidges said:



			McGinley just stated that 17 and 18 are playing the hardest 2 holes today. 17 is always going to be the hardest, but 18 being so tough seems to negate your post. A trap, including OB waiting for the unwary/too aggressive perhaps. A few potential champions have certainly failed on it. The fact that it varies between a tricky Par 3 and a tough Par 4 makes it a hole much more thrilling for a close finish, and a chance for the champion to drink in his glory if there's a healthy margin.
		
Click to expand...


hitting it OOB for these guys at 18 almost impossible (coming from someone who has done so lol)


----------



## Red devil (Jul 15, 2022)

IainP said:



			The mullet is on fire ! 🔥
		
Click to expand...

Superb player Smith. Love the fact he looks as though he's just got up from a heavy night and thrown the same clothes on and wandered on down.
With his golf shoes in a shopping bag and changed them  in the car park!


----------



## RRidges (Jul 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			18 ? Don’t you mean 16 - 18 is not playing Hard , whilst it’s not as drivable as yesterday it’s not playing hard
		
Click to expand...

Don't shoot the messenger! That's what he stated, though he could be wrong or I could have misheard.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			hitting it OOB for these guys at 18 almost impossible (coming from someone who has done so lol)
		
Click to expand...

Remember that there's more than 1 OB area on 18. Beyond the green is the most likely one for these guys as opposed to right for ams.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

RRidges said:



			Remember that there's more than 1 OB area on 18. Beyond the green is the most likely one for these guys as opposed to right for ams.
		
Click to expand...


not when its into the wind its not, even Bryson would struggle to get it there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2022)

RRidges said:



			Don't shoot the messenger! That's what he stated, though he could be wrong or I could have misheard.
		
Click to expand...

He was talking about 16th not 18th 

The 18th is playing one of the easiest holes on the course currently - needs to be an awful shocker of a shot to go OOB right and there isn’t anyone who can go OOB behind the green unless they unleash a monster


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

actually OOB could be in play for Xander with a couple of the wides hes hit today lol


----------



## IanM (Jul 15, 2022)

R&A have booked a barber to wait in the Recorders Hut in case Cam Smith wins.


  You ain't getting the Jug till you sort that barnet out!


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 15, 2022)

RRidges said:



			McGinley just stated that 17 and 18 are playing the hardest 2 holes today. 17 is always going to be the hardest, but 18 being so tough seems to negate your post. A trap, including OB waiting for the unwary/too aggressive perhaps. A few potential champions have certainly failed on it. The fact that it varies between a tricky Par 3 and a tough Par 4 makes it a hole much more thrilling for a close finish, and a chance for the champion to drink in his glory if there's a healthy margin.
		
Click to expand...

The Open website indicate 18th was playing the easiest hole today. Definitely cross wires somewhere.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2022)

Hovland’s shirt looks like a huge Valvoline logo. 😳


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

Lol Xander - Ive never hit out of a gorse bush. 

Go on have a go


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2022)

I think that's what you call Unplayable


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			actually OOB could be in play for Xander with a couple of the wides hes hit today lol
		
Click to expand...

He needs to stop taking the piss and just take a penalty drop


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 15, 2022)

RRidges said:



			Remember that there's more than 1 OB area on 18. Beyond the green is the most likely one for these guys *as opposed to right for ams.*

Click to expand...

Or left. I might have managed that once or twice during my time up there. Aim left so that my slice brings it back and then hit a draw/hook.


----------



## Red devil (Jul 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Lol Xander - Ive never hit out of a gorse bush.

Go on have a go 

Click to expand...

Ask anyone on here Xander,they'll help


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 15, 2022)

Golf is a game of integrity. Unless you've never been in a gorse bush, and then you can spent about 20 minutes incoherently trying to suggest you get free relief because of a grandstand, and then hope the rules officials finally back you.

Should his marker not come and give their opinion if it is a realistic shot? Protecting the field and all that.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 15, 2022)

And they wonder why there are 6 hour rounds 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2022)

The spirit of Mickelson is alive and well there. 

It’s disappointing to see players trying that but it’s happened so often it’s not a surprise 

Clearly Morikawa wasn’t happy with such a long wait 


And how laid back is Smith - stunning round  of golf


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 15, 2022)

I just think the easiest way to avoid these situations is to make the stands viewed as part of the course. Wouldn't that also have the added benefit that players wouldn't actively aim at them, and so less spectators getting hit?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			He says he’s getting it cut if he wins.
Hope he does, he’s a great young prospect.
		
Click to expand...

#savethemullet , get it trending 😄

I'd be very happy to see him win. His quality of play for a year or more deserves it.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

What are we thinking realistically who has a chance, anyone from 7 Under or is even that too far away…
Really good leaderboard though going into the weekend 😀


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 15, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I just think the easiest way to avoid these situations is to make the stands viewed as part of the course. Wouldn't that also have the added benefit that players wouldn't actively aim at them, and so less spectators getting hit?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve said this before. They are the best in the world, they should play it as it lies. If they don’t want to do that. Take a penalty drop.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 15, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I just think the easiest way to avoid these situations is to make the stands viewed as part of the course. Wouldn't that also have the added benefit that players wouldn't actively aim at them, and so less spectators getting hit?
		
Click to expand...

However, players MIGHT have a go at the shot if they think they can pull it off. If they get it wrong, they might end up smashing a fan in the face. Unless you clear out the stand before the shot is played.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

BrianM said:



			What are we thinking realistically who has a chance, anyone from 7 Under or is even that too far away…
Really good leaderboard though going into the weekend 😀
		
Click to expand...

Anyone further back than -8 is going to have to do something special considering whos in front of them but youd think the 5 and 6 unders will fancy they can get in the shake up with a fast start tomorrow and a little help from smith


----------



## RRidges (Jul 15, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			The Open website indicate 18th was playing the easiest hole today. Definitely cross wires somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

It was a surprise to me too!
I think McGinley may have gone into 'what comes after 17' mode.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 15, 2022)

DJ out with Rory tomorrow? That could be an interesting 18 hole long chat...


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 15, 2022)

ger147 said:



			DJ out with Rory tomorrow? That could be an interesting 18 hole long chat... 

Click to expand...

Rory jabbering like a leprechaun on speed, and DJ like “whatever Rory”🤔


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

Hovland is absolutely class as well, just seems like a top bloke 😀


----------



## RRidges (Jul 15, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I just think the easiest way to avoid these situations is to make the stands viewed as part of the course. Wouldn't that also have the added benefit that players wouldn't actively aim at them, and so less spectators getting hit?
		
Click to expand...

Spectators would have to evacuate the stands once the player had decided to take that line. How to make round times even longer!


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Rory jabbering like a leprechaun on speed, and DJ like “whatever Rory”🤔
		
Click to expand...

DJ might just say "LIV and let LIV" but if a full fight breaks out my money is on the Johnson brothers.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

Some leaderboard this, cracking weekend incoming: Smith, McIlroy, Hovland, Johnson, Cantlay, Fitzpatrick amongst those with chances

or you can make it Liv v PGA zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2022)

Rory knows he's left one out there on 18..


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Rory knows he's left one out there on 18..
		
Click to expand...

Feels like he left a few out there. Still in with a great shout though.


----------



## evemccc (Jul 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The spirit of Mickelson is alive and well there.

It’s disappointing to see players trying that but it’s happened so often it’s not a surprise

Clearly Morikawa wasn’t happy with such a long wait


And how laid back is Smith - stunning round  of golf
		
Click to expand...

What happened please?


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

evemccc said:



			What happened please?
		
Click to expand...

Xander tried to get a drop from the middle of a gorse bush based on line of sight of a grandstand


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2022)

evemccc said:



			What happened please?
		
Click to expand...

As per fundy. It was a nonsense. He tried to suggest he could get a swing on it and get it out of a bush/patch . I've got more chance of teeing up at The Masters than any golfer would have of hitting that and getting it out.

Most people would have laughed upon hearing the request. Fair play to the ref for keeping a straight face and not even raising an eyebrow.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

evemccc said:



			What happened please?
		
Click to expand...

I’m assuming when he hit a putt and the greens were so fast he stopped it on the other side……
The spirit of Mickelson comment.

A facetious comment that wasn’t called for to be honest.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I’m assuming when he hit a putt and the greens were so fast he stopped it on the other side……

A facetious comment that wasn’t called for to be honest.
		
Click to expand...


but amusing


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 15, 2022)

I suspect the scores won't be as good tomorrow as the breeze will pick up, especially later in the afternoon with gusts up to 20 mph.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I’m assuming when he hit a putt and the greens were so fast he stopped it on the other side……
The spirit of Mickelson comment.

*A facetious comment that wasn’t called for to be honest.*

Click to expand...

Really 🤦‍♂️

So you don’t think Mickleson hasn’t got a history of looking for free drops where he knows he shouldn’t be getting one ( and at times in the US has been given it )



Barking_Mad said:



			I suspect the scores won't be as good tomorrow as the breeze will pick up, especially later in the afternoon with gusts up to 20 mph.
		
Click to expand...

Yep the weather will certainly play it’s part tomorrow , going to need to be calm and paitent


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As per fundy. It was a nonsense. He tried to suggest he could get a swing on it and get it out of a bush/patch . I've got more chance of teeing up at The Masters than any golfer would have of hitting that and getting it out.

Most people would have laughed upon hearing the request. Fair play to the ref for keeping a straight face and not even raising an eyebrow.
		
Click to expand...

"I've never hit from a gorse bush, so I don't know"

🤣




Also whoever found his ball stood on it and I got the impression (conjecture) that he was trying to replace it in a more favourable position so he could claim that he could get a swing at it and claim line of sight. .


----------



## RRidges (Jul 15, 2022)

Just did a quick check - top 10 & ties against OWGR and found the following.
6, 32, 2,9,18,1,27,40,46,4,63
Seems a pretty solid 'best in the world' leaderboard to me. With a few outliers in there too.
Looking forward to the final couple of rounds


ger147 said:



			DJ out with Rory tomorrow? That could be an interesting 18 hole long chat... 

Click to expand...

Spoilt by Hovland.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 15, 2022)

Another fantastic day’s golf, there is such an amazing atmosphere to the whole place.

Missed a lot of the action today though I have to admit. Just didn’t get my positioning around the course right today but happy with what I did watch. Missing Tiger’s walk up 18 annoyed me, really wanted to witness it but we ended delayed by lunch and at the wrong end of the course.

Back again tomorrow to do it all again. Weather is looking glorious again.


----------



## IanM (Jul 15, 2022)

Got square eyes from spending most of the day in front of the TV!

Playing an Open at Wells tomorrow,  so it'll be bbc 2 highlights only!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Another fantastic day’s golf, there is such an amazing atmosphere to the whole place.

Missed a lot of the action today though I have to admit. Just didn’t get my positioning around the course right today but happy with what I did watch. Missing Tiger’s walk up 18 annoyed me, really wanted to witness it but we ended delayed by lunch and at the wrong end of the course.

Back again tomorrow to do it all again. Weather is looking glorious again.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you’re enjoying it Jim, I’ve got Family going down on Sunday, pour yourself a dram and watch Tiger going down the last, pretty emotional stuff 😀
Saying that you might cry after the dram 😂😂


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 15, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Glad you’re enjoying it Jim, I’ve got Family going down on Sunday, pour yourself a dram and watch Tiger going down the last, pretty emotional stuff 😀
Saying that you might cry after the dram 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I might be asleep before I finish it! It’s been another long day. 😂


----------



## VVega (Jul 15, 2022)

Had an amazing day. The train down was empty. The train back is full as it’s only 3 cars but ok. Transfers to/from Leuchars were easy. 

Anyone complaining about the Old hosting the Open is missing the point (imho). The atmosphere is amazing and the play varies enough to keep it challenging / entertaining. 

Seeing Tiger down 18th was a highlight. Rory got louder reception than any other player throughout.


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 15, 2022)

WOW what a day. My first Open, and what a special one it was. I'm gutted I won't be there this weekend looking at the leaderboard.

DJ's tee shot on 4 landed about an arms length from my feet and there wasn't even a fore shout. Took me by complete surprise and I absolutely bricked it!

Those scenes with Tiger on the last, what a moment. I'll never forget that. My first and probably last time seeing him in action. The man just has that aura. St Andrews has that aura about it. Magic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2022)

The last couple of posts just highlight exactly why The Open will always be going to TOC , I have been to a few at other courses but never been lucky enough to be at one at St Andrew’s

The players understand how special it is , the people that go understand that as well - It doesn’t matter what the winning score is , there will never be a better aura and feeling for a player walking down that 18th 

There is a reason why Jack Nicklaus , Tom Watson etc wanted to say their Open goodbyes there - because it’s special and no other course in the world can touch it when The Open is in town


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 15, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			"I've never hit from a gorse bush, so I don't know"

🤣

View attachment 43506


Also whoever found his ball stood on it and I got the impression (conjecture) that he was trying to replace it in a more favourable position so he could claim that he could get a swing at it and claim line of sight. .
		
Click to expand...

I couldn’t believe how he could not be embarrassed by what he was trying to claim. Xander also stood on the ball and was definitely trying to move it when replacing and the official was having none of it by telling him to just fork up the ball impression and replace. 

The official had the patience of a saint, if that was me I’d have been like “are you having a laugh? Seriously? You’re not getting a free drop from the middle of a gorse bush ffs”. 

He has no shame for even attempting to claim that and then argue for 10 minutes about it.


----------



## Colin Hunter (Jul 15, 2022)

This is the 3rd in a series of poems to celebrate the 150th Open Championship at St Andrews. The cut for the last round is about to be made and they say whoever has the most control over the golf ball for the last two rounds will be the winner of The Claret Jug. Is this really true or is there perhaps somebody else who may have a little say in the outcome.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2022)

Missed 99% of it today due to commitments, that’s one hell of a stacked leaderboard, should be a belting weekend of golf ahead 👌


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Another fantastic day’s golf, there is such an amazing atmosphere to the whole place.

Missed a lot of the action today though I have to admit. Just didn’t get my positioning around the course right today but happy with what I did watch. Missing Tiger’s walk up 18 annoyed me, really wanted to witness it but we ended delayed by lunch and at the wrong end of the course.

*Back again tomorrow to do it all again. Weather is looking glorious again.*

Click to expand...

No need for waterproofs then Jim?😁


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 15, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			No need for waterproofs then Jim?😁
		
Click to expand...

Costa del Fife, a lovely 22 degrees and plenty of sunshine I reckon.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

As they were taking 6 hours as 3 balls to get round it seems reasonable to suggest that 5 hours is likely as 2 balls...
Why are they teeing off ay 8.35 with the last group going out at 3.55?
The ,eaders will be finishing around 9pm..
Surely it would make more sense to start at 7.30 and have the last group out at 3...?
Why leave it so late?


----------



## IainP (Jul 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			As they were taking 6 hours as 3 balls to get round it seems reasonable to suggest that 5 hours is likely as 2 balls...
Why are they teeing off ay 8.35 with the last group going out at 3.55?
The ,eaders will be finishing around 9pm..
Surely it would make more sense to start at 7.30 and have the last group out at 3...?
Why leave it so late?
		
Click to expand...

For US tv perhaps


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			hitting it OOB for these guys at 18 almost impossible (coming from someone who has done so lol)
		
Click to expand...

 23 players went OB through the green on the practice Wednesday according to the commentators.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			As they were taking 6 hours as 3 balls to get round it seems reasonable to suggest that 5 hours is likely as 2 balls...
Why are they teeing off ay 8.35 with the last group going out at 3.55?
The ,eaders will be finishing around 9pm..
Surely it would make more sense to start at 7.30 and have the last group out at 3...?
Why leave it so late?
		
Click to expand...

7.30 start means a pro arriving at the course at about 5.30 in order to complete pre round practice regime. Which means all the staff have to start about 5am.

It is a lot warmer at 9-10pm than it is at 7.30am.

The commentators were putting the slow play down to the length the pros now hit,  with a lot more par 4s being reachable with the tee shot and shared greens has always made St. Andrews slower.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			7.30 start means a pro arriving at the course at about 5.30 in order to complete pre round practice regime. Which means all the staff have to start about 5am.

It is a lot warmer at 9-10pm than it is at 7.30am.

The commentators were putting the slow play down to the length the pros now hit,  with a lot more par 4s being reachable with the tee shot and shared greens has always made St. Andrews slower.
		
Click to expand...

They've been starting at 6.35 the last 2 days......
The reasons for the pace of play are well known but it only takes a couple of Schauffele-style incidents and it gets worse.
Plus, if the forecasts are correct, it's going to cloud over from about 8 and that'll drop the light levels....I can just see Rory or Smith trying to read the break on the 18th Green illuminated by headlights...


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			They've been starting at 6.35 the last 2 days......
The reasons for the pace of play are well known but it only takes a couple of Schauffele-style incidents and it gets worse.
Plus, if the forecasts are correct, it's going to cloud over from about 8 and that'll drop the light levels....I can just see Rory or Smith trying to read the break on the 18th Green illuminated by headlights...

Click to expand...

Glorious sunshine up here - Costa Del Fife - sunset at 9.50pm - they'll be fine


----------



## Larry long dog (Jul 16, 2022)

RRidges said:



			It's still the course where most Pros would prefer to win at though!
What if, come the 72nd hole, you needed a birdie to win or force playoff, It's a great hole for that situation. The particularly good weather that has made the course rock hard has certainly had an effect this year though. Tournament golf is still a battle between players, with the course merely the board on which he battle is fought. Augusta's finishing hole isn't a particular challenging one either btw!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with your other points, but the tee shot on the 18th at Augusta is as narrow and tough as they come and the greens a marble stair case.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			They've been starting at 6.35 the last 2 days......
The reasons for the pace of play are well known but it only takes a couple of Schauffele-style incidents and it gets worse.
Plus, if the forecasts are correct, it's going to cloud over from about 8 and that'll drop the light levels....I can just see Rory or Smith trying to read the break on the 18th Green illuminated by headlights...

Click to expand...

 If you re read your original post )#455 you said they started at 8.35.

I would not know as I am only just getting up by then (most days)


----------



## timd77 (Jul 16, 2022)

[QUOTE="Swango1980, post: 2524611, member: 26510"*]I wonder how many non-golfers would appreciate their license fee being spent to show 4 days of golf?* And, with much inferior quality. Sky obviously broadcast many golf tournaments, so they have the infrastructure and staff in place to go and do it well. If the BBC was to show the Open, even if it was every year, I'm pretty sure the coverage would be awful in comparison. I hated the last few times they broadcast it.[/QUOTE]

Probably the same as I do when they show the indoor bowls championship and crufts! Get what people are saying about golf in general, but it’s The Open, our Open, watched and revered around the world, it should be on the bbc.


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 16, 2022)

This run by Kisner is scary.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jul 16, 2022)

GGTTH said:



			This run by Kisner is scary.
		
Click to expand...

All these big hitters, and it’s going to be kisner that slays the old course… 😆 love to see it. I’d love him to win, partly because he comes across well and grounded on the barstool videos, and partly because I got him at 125-1


----------



## rystaman (Jul 16, 2022)

GGTTH said:



			This run by Kisner is scary.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming we’re going to see some higher scores later on though as the wind starts to pick up


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			23 players went OB through the green on the practice Wednesday according to the commentators.
		
Click to expand...


when it was downwind, we were talking about when the wind had turned and most couldnt even reach


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

Not sure if many people have been in the burn in front of the 18th tee.....while playing the 17th..


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 16, 2022)

GGTTH said:



			This run by Kisner is scary.
		
Click to expand...

Not scary enough for me. Got him in the club sweep and there is £40 for best round each round. Poor finish, doubt his 65 will be the best round. Course looks very getable today.


----------



## slicer79 (Jul 16, 2022)

Read some stat along the lines of that of first 50 who've teed off today 32 are under par for their round. 
Looks like it's set up for one of the leaders to go very low


----------



## bobmac (Jul 16, 2022)

slicer79 said:



			Read some stat along the lines of that of first 50 who've teed off today 32 are under par for their round.
Looks like it's set up for one of the leaders to go very low
		
Click to expand...

It's moving day


----------



## IainP (Jul 16, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			Glorious sunshine up here - Costa Del Fife - sunset at 9.50pm - they'll be fine
		
Click to expand...

Might be a play off  ....(if they do the same tomorrow)


----------



## Red devil (Jul 16, 2022)

timd77 said:



			[QUOTE="Swango1980, post: 2524611, member: 26510"*]I wonder how many non-golfers would appreciate their license fee being spent to show 4 days of golf?* And, with much inferior quality. Sky obviously broadcast many golf tournaments, so they have the infrastructure and staff in place to go and do it well. If the BBC was to show the Open, even if it was every year, I'm pretty sure the coverage would be awful in comparison. I hated the last few times they broadcast it.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the same as I do when they show the indoor bowls championship and crufts! Get what people are saying about golf in general, but it’s The Open, our Open, watched and revered around the world, it should be on the bbc.[/QUOTE]




I totally agree. But the R&A along with TCCB, Formula 1,Rugby league and the Premier league chose the highest bidder and market forces spoke.
But rest assured most if not all of this money was being used "to grow the game at a grassroots level". And if you believe that, I've got a bridge to sell you!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I got Kisner. ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Today could be your day. Cracking 65 from KK 👍

(Just seen your post above 🙄. In with a chance though)


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 16, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Probably the same as I do when they show the indoor bowls championship and crufts! Get what people are saying about golf in general, but it’s The Open, our Open, watched and revered around the world, it should be on the bbc.
		
Click to expand...

BBC showing athletics at the moment. They only have low rent sports, or ones that are minority or slipped out of public consciousness. The Open is too big for them now. I did think their coverage was perfectly good when they had it, and would prefer that they did.


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Today could be your day. Cracking 65 from KK 👍

(Just seen your post above 🙄. In with a chance though)
		
Click to expand...

Course getting yet another pummelling. I wonder at what point does the R&A, even privately, consider the current combination of long hitting and classic courses no longer provides a total test of golf ?  For me, we are already at that point.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Course getting yet another pummelling. I wonder at what point does the R&A, even privately, consider the current combination of long hitting and classic courses no longer provides a total test of golf ?  For me, we are already at that point.
		
Click to expand...

Please..just stop.
We know
We've heard..
Most of us don't care...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			BBC showing athletics at the moment. *They only have low rent sports, or ones that are minority or slipped out of public consciousness.* The Open is too big for them now. I did think their coverage was perfectly good when they had it, and would prefer that they did.
		
Click to expand...

Well apart from broadcasting the two biggest sporting events with World Cup and Olympics , plus of course Euros etc etc 

The BBC have to cater for all - not just golf fans , football fans , rugby fans etc 

They don’t have “dedicated” Sports channels 

We pay £100plus quid a year and that needs to stretch to cover everything including the radio , online etc 

The Open isn’t “too big” for them - it was a sporting event that was “protected” meaning it could only be on terrestrial Telly but as soon as that was removed the R&A were always selling the rights to Sky or BT Sport because they could afford to outbid the BBC 

I’m not a fan of sky but if I want to watch the sport I need to pay the subscription- and Sky do a very good job of broadcasting it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Course getting yet another pummelling. I wonder at what point does the R&A, even privately, consider the current combination of long hitting and classic courses no longer provides a total test of golf ?  For me, we are already at that point.
		
Click to expand...

Most don’t care 

The players don’t care , the fans don’t care 

The score that wins won’t matter - there is nothing that comes close to winning The Open at TOC

The cut was level par - it’s not getting pummelled, stop dribbling on about it


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

I think Bryson hooked that one a tad.......


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I think Bryson hooked that one a tad.......
		
Click to expand...

And the jammy git gets a favourable drop....


----------



## BrianM (Jul 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most don’t care 

The players don’t care , the fans don’t care 

The score that wins won’t matter - there is nothing that comes close to winning The Open at TOC

The cut was level par - it’s not getting pummelled, stop dribbling on about it
		
Click to expand...

This is spot on, there is something special about The Old Course, if you are going to win the Open this is the place 😀


----------



## BrianM (Jul 16, 2022)

Great comment from Andrew Coltart there, the shots that DeChambeau and Zalatoris just played, couldn’t be played anywhere else, having to really think about the type of shot to play to get it close, that’s what links golf is all about 😀


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2022)

The Grandstands helping out DeShambles on both the 17th and 18th


----------



## IainP (Jul 16, 2022)

Also worth remembering they've left it at par 72. Elsewhere they'd likely call it a 70.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 16, 2022)

The insight from Sky is fantastic; apparently the greens aren't quite as quick later in the day because the grass has grown.  Who'd have thought it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 16, 2022)

BrianM said:



			This is spot on, there is something special about The Old Course, if you are going to win the Open this is the place 😀
		
Click to expand...

If you don't feel something when you stand on that first tee for the first time then you have no golfing soul.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 16, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Course getting yet another pummelling. I wonder at what point does the R&A, even privately, consider the current combination of long hitting and classic courses no longer provides a total test of golf ?  For me, we are already at that point.
		
Click to expand...

Just how many holes was Faldo hitting 4 irons into on par 4’s? Just curious as I genuinely have no idea.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 16, 2022)

Lowry with back-to-back eagle 2's at 9 & 10.  The crowd seem to approve.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548046505071611904


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 16, 2022)

So what do we think the leader will be tonight? -18 maybe? I think any of the top 6 could get to that today. 

Pin positions seem easier today as well, maybe they are wanting a birdie fest and to get more people in contention.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 16, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548046505071611904

Click to expand...

Lowry’s big deep laugh at the end as well. Brilliant.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

BREAKING NEWS...
Cam Smith survives explosion in a paint factory...


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 16, 2022)

That was a horrible putt from Cam Smith. Horrible.


----------



## IainP (Jul 16, 2022)

C Young giving amateurs hope, duffing one into a bunker 😯


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			BREAKING NEWS...
Cam Smith survives explosion in a paint factory...
		
Click to expand...

Every time I see him, all I see is Scooby Doo ….


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 16, 2022)

Roryyyyyyyyyy!

That roar 😍


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 16, 2022)

Why does McGinley think no one who is from anywhere other than Scotland or Ireland has played hard pan windy courses? Zalatoris grew up playing in Texas, so will be well used to playing baked out courses in the wind. 

He’s an embarrassment and constantly contradicts himself or just spouts nonsense.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

I wonder why Cam Smith puts a line on his ball and then doesn't use it to line up his putts?
Putt on 16 and the line was perpendicular to his putt line....


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I wonder why Cam Smith puts a line on his ball and then doesn't use it to line up his putts?
Putt on 16 and the line was perpendicular to his putt line....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he doesn’t normally use a line, and he is using a ball that he found with someone else’s markings on it. 🤣😂


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Maybe he doesn’t normally use a line, and he is using a ball that he found with someone else’s markings on it. 🤣😂
		
Click to expand...

Typical Aussie Cheapskate


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 16, 2022)

Thought Hov was going to ask Rory to move his marker so that he could aim point his 18" putt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2022)

Two great rounds from Rory and Hovland - 

Looking like a nice 3/4 shot gap tomorrow to the players behind 

Hovland first real chance for a major and Rory looking so calm with all the experience 

The two Cams struggled today 

Scheffler a bit up and down

DJ - is he suffering from lack of playing over the last 6 months ? 

Going to be a great final round tomorrow


----------



## big_matt (Jul 16, 2022)

This has been a great tournament. Excited for tomorrow.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I wonder why Cam Smith puts a line on his ball and then doesn't use it to line up his putts?
Putt on 16 and the line was perpendicular to his putt line....
		
Click to expand...

Asked exactly the same question…?


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 16, 2022)

The duel in the heatwave.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 16, 2022)

Going to be a cracking day tomorrow. Dare I say it, but McIlroy looks in almost complete control of his game and, more importantly, what’s going on between his ears.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2022)

Rorys to lose tomorrow with all his experience

Normally does fantastic final days but is too far behind in majors but tomorrow he shares the lead 

Hovland will push him all the way mind . Guy just seems to love his golf


----------



## IainP (Jul 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Two great rounds from Rory and Hovland -

Looking like a nice 3/4 shot gap tomorrow to the players behind

Hovland first real chance for a major and Rory looking so calm with all the experience

The two Cams struggled today

Scheffler a bit up and down

DJ - is he suffering from lack of playing over the last 6 months ?

Going to be a great final round tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Great day's golf, tomorrow has a lot to follow.
To your question, as DJ has played the same number as Rory that doesn't stack up to me. It's golf, some days go well, some don't.
Be great if Rory can come through tomorrow.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 16, 2022)

Thought Rory was going to steal low round of the day from my man Kisner. 

Should be a great day tomorrow, Rory looks like he’s got his head sorted and so confident in himself. I’m hoping he finishes this off tomorrow.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 16, 2022)

Certainly wouldn’t rule out Smith,can’t see him playing as poorly tomorrow.
Rory could win but will he be able to handle the pressure?
Should be a cracking finish


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 16, 2022)

Course has played pretty easy, but players are never far away from trouble (hi DJ!). A bit more wind would have been super  That said it's so much fun to watch. Every shot is different, players rarely play the hole the same way. Shame we don't see more links golf in the professional game.

Rory looks like he'll be hard to beat, but there's plenty in with a shout.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 16, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			The duel in the heatwave.
		
Click to expand...

High of 24deg in fife tomorrow!
Taps aff...


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2022)

Got to love a knifed chip - although I’d have killed several spectators


----------



## timd77 (Jul 16, 2022)

Personally think it’s only right and fair that the other players stand aside and let Rory win, it’s his turn.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 16, 2022)

Reckon Rory has got this in the bag, he’s got the experience, and he’s got the home crowd on his side - and he’s the better golfer of all those challenging. 
Come on Rory lad,.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2022)

Had a quality day at St. Andrews. Sun was out and the course looked magnificent. Will try to remember to put sunblock on my arms tomorrow!


----------



## FourPutt (Jul 16, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Asked exactly the same question…?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe to see it square to the putter face?


----------



## Crow (Jul 16, 2022)

FourPutt said:



			Maybe to see it square to the putter face?
		
Click to expand...

I see where you got your forum name from.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 16, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			Agree with your other points, but the tee shot on the 18th at Augusta is as narrow and tough as they come and the greens a marble stair case.
		
Click to expand...

Check out the SI of it then - 10, admittedly, not absolutely indicative of the championship tees. Albeit harder than the previous 2 holes.
ALL greens at The Masters are 'marble staircases'! 18 is, by comparison, actually one of the simpler ones!


----------



## RRidges (Jul 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well apart from broadcasting the two biggest sporting events with World Cup and Olympics , plus of course Euros etc etc

The BBC have to cater for all - not just golf fans , football fans , rugby fans etc

They don’t have “dedicated” Sports channels

We pay £100plus quid a year and that needs to stretch to cover everything including the radio , online etc

The Open isn’t “too big” for them - it was a sporting event that was “protected” meaning it could only be on terrestrial Telly but as soon as that was removed the R&A were always selling the rights to Sky or BT Sport because they could afford to outbid the BBC

I’m not a fan of sky but if I want to watch the sport I need to pay the subscription- and Sky do a very good job of broadcasting it
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of their content is being shown on IPlayer. I can imagine sports like Golf could be fed to that medium. But that would take considerable investment, which is not something the BBC is doing currently - quite the contrary in fact.  I far prefer Sky's coverage, which I have when in my London base, to CBS's and that of other other channels here in US.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 16, 2022)

Great day. Sleep. Repeat.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2022)

Just got back home after leaving at 4am yesterday morning.

A fantastic day.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I wonder why Cam Smith puts a line on his ball and then doesn't use it to line up his putts?
Putt on 16 and the line was perpendicular to his putt line....
		
Click to expand...

Purely for identification?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2022)

@Jimaroid and I are very much looking forward to the last day


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2022)

Captainron said:



@Jimaroid and I are very much looking forward to the last day
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you’re not ginger, it’ll brown off.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2022)

Just watching the round 3 highlights on iPlayer, had to smile when Ken Brown was talking about a 7mph wind being a "one club wind" and a 20mph one being "three clubs"...
What does that make the 40mph winds at Cooden last year??? 😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## CountLippe (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I wonder why Cam Smith puts a line on his ball and then doesn't use it to line up his putts?
Putt on 16 and the line was perpendicular to his putt line....
		
Click to expand...

I believe, amongst pros anyway, the line is mainly used for aiming the tee shot. Amazing you don’t see them faffing about on the tee a lot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2022)

CountLippe said:



			I believe, amongst pros anyway, the line is mainly used for aiming the tee shot. Amazing you don’t see them faffing about on the tee a lot.
		
Click to expand...

It's about the one shot they hit relatively quickly. Let's hope they don't go pedantic on that as well.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 17, 2022)

Lots of red numbers on the board already this morning, should be quite a battle later, winning score will definitely be well into the -20’s


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 17, 2022)

With me finding myself so often thinking ‘how on earth are they going to play this?’ I’m really enjoying seeing the top pros having to be creative; sometimes succeeding - often brilliantly, and sometimes failing badly…and then having to be creative or pragmatic recovering from their mistakes and misfortunes.  Really interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			With me finding myself so often thinking ‘how on earth are they going to play this?’ I’m really enjoying seeing the top pros having to be creative; sometimes succeeding - often brilliantly, and sometimes failing badly…and then having to be creative or pragmatic recovering from their mistakes and misfortunes.  Really interesting.
		
Click to expand...

I think the fact it's so dry and firm has saved the Old Course from being taken apart. If the greens had any real moisture they would have destroyed it.

Some great short game skills on display rather just just automatically pulling out the lob wedge like the other 51 weeks of the year.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2022)

https://www.golfchannel.com/news/20...rick-im-not-really-fan-firm-bouncy-old-course


----------



## IanM (Jul 17, 2022)

Lowest score wins.  I'm not bothered by what the actual number is, unless the cut was 6 under!

That's links golf. Some years it'll be easy, some years will be brutal.

On the PGA Tour, they follow the sun.  It's very similar every week.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 17, 2022)

Sky have decided to follow Armitage and Justin Thomas but I'd like to see a bit more of other players too


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Hoping for a nice 64 from Rory and him disappearing off into the distance.

And no one on the forum ever complaining about 20 under winning on the PGA tour again.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 17, 2022)

North Mimms said:



			Sky have decided to follow Armitage and Justin Thomas but I'd like to see a bit more of other players too
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness they've finished now.
How much of Burns' 8 under round did we see?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Can someone please break McGinley’s microphone?


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can someone please break McGinley’s microphone?
		
Click to expand...

Or insert it somewhere. He just loves the sound of his own voice, doesn’t he?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Or insert it somewhere. He just loves the sound of his own voice, doesn’t he?
		
Click to expand...

If it was inserted where the sun doesn't shine he might talk less


----------



## bobmac (Jul 17, 2022)

Some good scores out there, not many over par.
If Rory can hole a few good putts early doors, he'll be hard to beat


----------



## PieMan (Jul 17, 2022)

If the R&A aren't particularly bothered about the scoring round the Old Course then don't see why everyone else should be!

Surely the whole point is to get a worthy Champion Golfer of the Year? Whoever wins today, I think overall we've had a brilliant Open Championship.

Some of the golf has been exceptional, the condition of the course fantastic, offering some very easy scoring opportunities, but some bloody tough ones as well.

Is the old girl still relevant given the modern equipment? Of course she is!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

PieMan said:



			If the R&A aren't particularly bothered about the scoring round the Old Course then don't see why everyone else should be!

Surely the whole point is to get a worthy Champion Golfer of the Year? Whoever wins today, I think overall we've had a brilliant Open Championship.

Some of the golf has been exceptional, the condition of the course fantastic, offering some very easy scoring opportunities, but some bloody tough ones as well.

Is the old girl still relevant given the modern equipment? Of course she is!
		
Click to expand...

Look..I really don't think there's room for your brand of common sense on here......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

While we are about it, can we please have open season on the morons that shout "Mashed potato", "Light the candle" or anything similar.

Having looked up the Urban Dictionary definition of 'light the candle' I'm struggling to understand why they use it?  

If you are easily offended, please don't click on the link below;

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Light the candle


----------



## fundy (Jul 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			While we are about it, can we please have open season on the morons that shout "Mashed potato", "Light the candle" or anything similar.

Having looked up the Urban Dictionary definition of 'light the candle' I'm struggling to understand why they use it?  

If you are easily offended, please don't click on the link below;

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Light the candle

Click to expand...

One hundredddddddd and eighttttttttttttttttttttttttty


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			While we are about it, can we please have open season on the morons that shout "Mashed potato", "Light the candle" or anything similar.

Having looked up the Urban Dictionary definition of 'light the candle' I'm struggling to understand why they use it?  

If you are easily offended, please don't click on the link below;

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Light the candle

Click to expand...

They're obviously not getting off on the golf.....seems a waste of money being there..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			While we are about it, can we please have open season on the morons that shout "Mashed potato", "Light the candle" or anything similar.

Having looked up the Urban Dictionary definition of 'light the candle' I'm struggling to understand why they use it?  

If you are easily offended, please don't click on the link below;

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Light the candle

Click to expand...

It’s seems to me that whenever you hear one of those inane shouts they all seem to have a Yank accent 

it’s not something we used to hear at The Open 

Great little exchange between Hatton and Horschal then 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

If Scottie's putter was a bit warmer he'd be a dozen in front by now....


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 17, 2022)

Laura Davies is a dreadful commentator. She just sounds like someone's mum, saying nice things all the time.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			While we are about it, can we please have open season on the morons that shout "Mashed potato", "Light the candle" or anything similar.

Having looked up the Urban Dictionary definition of 'light the candle' I'm struggling to understand why they use it?  

If you are easily offended, please don't click on the link below;

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Light the candle

Click to expand...

There was a bizarre shout of "I ABANDONED MY CHILD!" earlier in the week


----------



## ger147 (Jul 17, 2022)

This is deffo a 3 horse race, Cam Smith is gonna go very low today.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

North Mimms said:



			There was a bizarre shout of "I ABANDONED MY CHILD!" earlier in the week
		
Click to expand...

Probably the parent of one of the "Light the candle" morons finally coming to their senses.  You couldn't blame them.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 17, 2022)

North Mimms said:



			There was a bizarre shout of "I ABANDONED MY CHILD!" earlier in the week
		
Click to expand...

Probably somebody off here when they caught their kid watching LIV on YouTube 

Sorry guys, I promise that's it for today.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2022)

can we get rid of the strike meter? its pointless.. bryson hit a perfect 100 yesterday .. so what? he was in the rough. rory hits a 65 and its perfect 

it doesnt relate to links golf at all


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			can we get rid of the strike meter? its pointless.. bryson hit a perfect 100 yesterday .. so what? he was in the rough. rory hits a 65 and its perfect 

it doesnt relate to links golf at all
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it relates to anything. It is absolute garbage.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

How many times have you encountered a pin 85 yards onto the green..?


----------



## ger147 (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			How many times have you encountered a pin 85 yards onto the green..?

Click to expand...

Just imagine, your approach makes the front edge but the right shot for your 1st putt is a wee flick with a gap wedge. 😂😂


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			can we get rid of the strike meter? its pointless.. bryson hit a perfect 100 yesterday .. so what? he was in the rough. rory hits a 65 and its perfect 

it doesnt relate to links golf at all
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't relate to any golf ever. Total nonsense and looks like something from an old computer game.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Just imagine, your approach makes the front edge but the right shot for your 1st putt is a wee flick with a gap wedge. 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at our greens this morning and trying to imagine a green 100 yards deep.....it just doesn't compute..


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2022)

Just home after a round in brutal conditions, lots of rain and winds at 40 kph 
Now settled in for the next 4 hours of what's been a great Open so far... C'mon Victor!


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can someone please break McGinley’s microphone?
		
Click to expand...

I've just invented a new drinking game. I'm having a mouthful every time he says 'angle(s)'. I expect to be wrecked within the hour.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			I've just invented a new drinking game. I'm having a mouthful every time he says 'angle(s)'. I expect to be wrecked within the hour.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going with 'giddy-up' and it all be interesting to see who's bladdered first


----------



## ger147 (Jul 17, 2022)

Rory could do with a birdie soon to settle the nerves. In the meantime, a bit of a pile up forming behind him on the leaderboard.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm going with 'giddy-up' and it all be interesting to see who's bladdered first 

Click to expand...

“Reset” for me. I’m pickling nicely.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			How many times have you encountered a pin 85 yards onto the green..?

Click to expand...

If I was on the front of the green, I reckon it is at least a full lob wedge to the win. Into the wind, maybe sand or gab wedge.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			“Reset” for me. I’m pickling nicely.
		
Click to expand...

My chosen drinking trigger word is
Qality
Qwality
Qualliitly
It think its working


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I was looking at our greens this morning and trying to imagine a green 100 yards deep.....it just doesn't compute..
		
Click to expand...

I've played plenty of par 3s shorter than that off the ladies tee


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 17, 2022)

Sky Sports dream outcome.......Rory wins and validates all the 150th hype, if not then Victor would be ok, not great, but ok. Cam Smith would be a bit of a disappointment but better than the embarrassment of it being a LIV player.

Paul McGinley's only outcome is a win for Rory.

Me? I have Cam Smith at 8/1, I probably should have cashed out on Friday, but it's too late now, we'll see.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 17, 2022)

FourPutt said:



			Maybe to see it square to the putter face?
		
Click to expand...

Possible, except it was facing away from him


----------



## IanM (Jul 17, 2022)

Rory needs to get going... or he'll get caught


----------



## ger147 (Jul 17, 2022)

IanM said:



			Rory needs to get going... or he'll get caught
		
Click to expand...

I think -19 and Rory wins. And with 9, 10 and 12 coming up, he could be -19 on the 13th tee.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			can we get rid of the strike meter? its pointless.. bryson hit a perfect 100 yesterday .. so what? he was in the rough. rory hits a 65 and its perfect

it doesnt relate to links golf at all
		
Click to expand...

I didn't have a clue what that was all about. What unit is it in?? "Strike meter 65" - 65 what?? What does it mean?


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

Rory’s putter a little chilly today, or he’d already be out of sight.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't have a clue what that was all about. What unit is it in?? "Strike meter 65" - 65 what?? What does it mean?
		
Click to expand...

Bryson had the best reply

Bryson you got 100 on our strike meter ..

"Wow really? Greats great. No idea what it means but hey I'll take it"


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 17, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Sky Sports dream outcome.......Rory wins and validates all the 150th hype, if not then Victor would be ok, not great, but ok. Cam Smith would be a bit of a disappointment but better than the embarrassment of it being a LIV player.

Paul McGinley's only outcome is a win for Rory.

Me? I have *Cam Smith at 8/1,* I probably should have cashed out on Friday, but it's too late now, we'll see.
		
Click to expand...

Start sweating 😀


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 17, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Rory could do with a birdie soon to settle the nerves. In the meantime, a bit of a pile up forming behind him on the leaderboard.
		
Click to expand...

Yep ….. and there it is. 

Hopefully a couple more quickly


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

And the McGinley drivel-fest recommences...


----------



## rystaman (Jul 17, 2022)

3 birdies in a row for Cam Smith. He's on the charge


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 17, 2022)

A bit nervy at the moment


----------



## IanM (Jul 17, 2022)

I had a bet on Wednesday for Cam Smith, but I'd rather Rory made it an uneventful stroll to victory!


----------



## ger147 (Jul 17, 2022)

DJ on track to be exempt for next year based on his finishing position today, will be interesting to see what happens.

Meanwhile Rory needs to get up and down for his 3 on 12 to keep his 2 shot gap.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 17, 2022)

These idiots shouting after tee shots should be removed, not what is required for the open 🤬


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2022)

ger147 said:



			DJ on track to be exempt for next year based on his finishing position today, will be interesting to see what happens.

Meanwhile Rory needs to get up and down for his 3 on 12 to keep his 2 shot gap.
		
Click to expand...

Think he is already exempt for a couple of years until 2024 because of the Masters Win in 2019 ( gives him a 5 year exemption) 

Rory still looking calm at the moment and within his game , putter a little cold 

Smith looking solid but will he have his blow up ?


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 17, 2022)

BrianM said:



			These idiots shouting after tee shots should be removed, not what is required for the open 🤬
		
Click to expand...

The younger ones love it and it get them excited about the game, like they do at football or rugby. Golf need to change with the times, and bringing some excitement and fun to it is what is needed to develop the game and bring it to new audiences. 

Go Crushers ! Light the candle ! In the hole !  Steak sauce !


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 17, 2022)

It's all a bit strange this, it's intriguing and interesting, but I'm not finding it particularly exciting nor do I feel invested in it despite the bet on  Smith.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 17, 2022)

Smith could really turn the screw here if he can hole another putt.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

McIlroy’s putting from distance has been exceptional today. What a pity it’s letting him down from 15-20 feet.


----------



## Harry Putter (Jul 17, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			The younger ones love it and it get them excited about the game
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, how does some idiot shouting "MASHED POTATO!!" a millisecond after a professional sportsman is doing his job make the game exciting?  It's just lost on me.

It's not making the game exciting, it's just so they can watch the highlights and say, that was me!  Little pr1cks.


----------



## hovis (Jul 17, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			The younger ones love it and it get them excited about the game, like they do at football or rugby. Golf need to change with the times, and bringing some excitement and fun to it is what is needed to develop the game and bring it to new audiences.

Go Crushers ! Light the candle ! In the hole !  Steak sauce !
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard anyone say they find golf exiting because some brain dead idiot shouts "like the candle" after a tee shot.  I would take great pleasure in seeing a member of the gallery giving them a backward elbow to the nose


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

Cam Smith is going to win this......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			What a crock of shit.
		
Click to expand...




Harry Putter said:



			Sorry, how does some idiot shouting "MASHED POTATO!!" a millisecond after a professional sportsman is doing his job make the game exciting?  It's just lost on me.

It's not making the game exciting, it's just so they can watch the highlights and say, that was me!  Little pr1cks.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling he is being just a touch sarcastic 🙄


What a run from Smith - 5 on the bounce


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2022)

Smith needs to sod off really. I've backed him a few majors before but I thought he was off form this time so didn't bother! His putting is unbelievable. No more casually walking it home for Rory, he needs birdies now. At least two of them if not three.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2022)

Quite exciting.


----------



## rystaman (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Cam Smith is going to win this......
		
Click to expand...

Definitely feels like he's going to ruin the party...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Cam Smith is going to win this......
		
Click to expand...

Certainly getting all the bounces and has the momentum at the moment , not many holes left for Rory to birdie - it’s all in Cam Smiths hands now

Rory has played well but Smiths burst from 9th was stunning


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

That’s a stonkingly poor shot by Cam Smith. Don’t fancy his next, either.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly getting all the bounces and has the momentum at the moment , not many holes left for Rory to birdie - it’s all in Cam Smiths hands now

Rory has played well but Smiths burst from 9th was stunning
		
Click to expand...

I think Rory has suffered for playing with Hovland, who has been flat as a pancake.  Nothing to bounce off at all.


----------



## IainP (Jul 17, 2022)

Ooh, first blink from Smith ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Quite exciting.

View attachment 43515

View attachment 43516

Click to expand...


Jim's obviously straight out to the line dancing afterwards.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2022)

Well played Cam Smith 👏👏👏👏 phenomenal


----------



## IainP (Jul 17, 2022)

Think I hear a lady singing...


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 17, 2022)

Backed Smith and Rory on Thursday morning, but can’t help feeling like I’d like to see the Aussie take this.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Rory going to need to play 17 & 18 in -2


----------



## fundy (Jul 17, 2022)

Anyone else bored with them overpowering the course or is everyone loving the finish down the iconic last couple of holes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anyone else bored with them overpowering the course or is everyone loving the finish down the iconic last couple of holes 

Click to expand...

Just brilliant from Cam Smith - looks like a well deserved win unless Rory does something special here on 18


----------



## fundy (Jul 17, 2022)

Stunning from Smith, bar yesterday hes been ridiculously good this week. 

Fair play to Rory, loses absolutely nothing in defeat (despite what many will say)

And take a bow Cam Young, super super effort and going to see plenty more from him (and thanks for the FRL  )




rory couldnt make eagle could he....................


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 17, 2022)

Well this has been epic.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 17, 2022)

Fair play to Smith, awesome back 9. Rory has actually played very well, just a shame he's holed nothing all day.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 17, 2022)

Why didn't Rory take driver on 18? Still a teeny chance but already feeling completely gutted for him!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Fair play to Smith, awesome back 9. Rory has actually played very well, just a shame he's holed nothing all day.
		
Click to expand...

Putting wasn’t the problem. He hasn’t really hit it close enough often enough.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Fair play to Smith, awesome back 9. Rory has actually played very well, just a shame he's holed nothing all day.
		
Click to expand...

Summed up perfectly but I'm sure someone will be along soon to tell us Rory is a choker, bottler or whatever other insult the keyboard warrior in question prefers.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

Smith had to shoot 64 to win....that's winning it..
Rory hasn't played badly...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Why didn't Rory take driver on 18? Still a teeny chance but already feeling completely gutted for him!
		
Click to expand...

Because he felt with the right bounce it was enough; driver risks going OOB.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2022)

Stunning back 9 from Smith - 30 , wins him The Open

Brilliant win - and can only applaud 👏 

Rory has played well just didn’t get anything to drop 

Was a different Rory this week and hopefully one that we see many more times 

Fully deserved win for Cam Smith - what a tournament at such an iconic venue 

It doesn’t get better than that


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 17, 2022)

Well played. Smith.

It wasn't lost by anyone. You won it,


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 17, 2022)

Disappointed….. Rory actually played pretty well, just couldn’t hole birdies. He didn’t lose it, Cam Smith played very well and won it. Hope he gets a bloody haircut now though.


----------



## rystaman (Jul 17, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Disappointed….. Rory actually played pretty well, just couldn’t hole birdies. He didn’t lose it, Cam Smith played very well and won it. Hope he gets a bloody haircut now though.
		
Click to expand...

So gutted for Rory, 54 hole leader, 150th at St Andrews and he just couldn’t hole anything from 15-20ft today…


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

I really feel for McIlroy. His swagger of old has been back this week, but the putter today was just cold from 15-20 feet. If one or two had dropped, different story.

I also think there’s a lot of merit in the suggestion that playing with a really flat Hovland did not help him. It would have been interesting to see if he would have fired had Hovland been on his game.

I’ve been in the camp for some time which leans towards Rory not winning another major. If he continues to put himself in positions like he did over the first three days I’ll gladly have a rethink. I desperately wanted to see him get over the line today.

But the final word has to go to Cam Smith. He’s been knocking on the door a while, but his performance today has been phenomenal. A closing 64 with a breathtakingly good back nine makes him a fully deserving winner.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 17, 2022)

I haven't looked closely enough to be sure, but I think there were only four 64s all week and Cam Smith got two of them. Brilliant.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2022)

Indescribable privilege to witness that. Well played Cam Smith, history made.


----------



## Red devil (Jul 17, 2022)

Must say was disappointed not to see Tommy's birdie at the last when they showed everyone else's,Scheffler included besides being 10 shots back and DJ his playing partner


----------



## IanM (Jul 17, 2022)

64 on Sunday you get the Pot.  Super play from Smith.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 17, 2022)

Very very impressive both Camerons 
Putting won it for Smith
Unfortunately for Rory and Victor they just didn’t get it going at all.
Rory very steady not dynamic.
Quite enjoyed the course being rock hard as my course it like concrete and new shots have to be made.
Fantastic crowds and a great advert for Scottish golf.


----------



## Backache (Jul 17, 2022)

Tremendous competition and Smith was fabulous. Pulling for Rory but his putter didn't catch for him today.


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 17, 2022)

If ever I meet Cameron Smith I'll buy him a drink. He's saved me from a month of McIlroy repeats on Sky Sports Golf along with the associated drivel from Paul McGinley.


----------



## slicer79 (Jul 17, 2022)

Some golfer is Smith, but an awful haircut 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2022)

Smith is ridiculous, the guy putts like prime Tiger for God's sake.

Considering how everyone else was ripping up the course while Rory "on his day no one touches him" McIlroy pottered around making two putts on every hole, it has to go down as yet another bottlejob for him.


----------



## Bobthesock (Jul 17, 2022)

Nice to see Rory bottling it yet again. Takes a 3 wood on 18 when he needs an eagle and comes up 40 yards short. Most over hyped player in a generation


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2022)

Bobthesock said:



			Nice to see Rory bottling it yet again. Takes a 3 wood on 18 when he needs an eagle and comes up 40 yards short. Most over hyped player in a generation
		
Click to expand...

There is always one 🙄



Orikoru said:



			Smith is ridiculous, the guy putts like prime Tiger for God's sake.

Considering how everyone else was ripping up the course while Rory "on his day no one touches him" McIlroy pottered around making two putts on every hole, it has to go down as yet another bottlejob for him.
		
Click to expand...

No sorry two


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

Didn't take long...


----------



## Bobthesock (Jul 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is always one 🙄



No sorry two
		
Click to expand...

The guy has won 4 majors, 2 of them are the uspga which nobody really cares about. Not saying he's not a great player but he's no where near to being an all time great. People get carried away because he's Irish. 
If he was American he would be seen as the same level as Thomas or reed.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Didn't take long...
		
Click to expand...

There are some truly pathetic people on here.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Bobthesock said:



			The guy has won 4 majors, 2 of them are the uspga which nobody really cares about. Not saying he's not a great player but he's no where near to being an all time great. People get carried away because he's Irish.
If he was American he would be seen as the same level as Thomas or reed.
		
Click to expand...

What have you won? Other than prat of the day!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Considering how everyone else was ripping up the course while Rory "on his day no one touches him" McIlroy pottered around making two putts on every hole, it has to go down as yet another bottlejob for him.
		
Click to expand...

That's an appalling statement, I think you should be embarrassed when you read it


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 17, 2022)

Didn’t think Rory did much wrong, misread a few putts maybe.
But what a awesome display from CS he looked like he would not miss.
Great day of golf,


----------



## Bobthesock (Jul 17, 2022)

Salty Rory fans aplenty on the forum I see. Love to see it


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 17, 2022)

I’m not a Rory lover but he can certainly hold his head up high during these championships.
Obviously immense pressure on him to win a major,both media and self inflicted.
You could see how much he wanted it,maybe too much.
The pressure is building and will keep building.
Unfortunately he has underachieved especially in majors,let’s hope he gets that monkey off his back soon.


----------



## D-S (Jul 17, 2022)

Not much of a mention for Young on here, he did actually come 2nd with a final round 65


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Smith is ridiculous, the guy putts like prime Tiger for God's sake.

Considering how everyone else was ripping up the course while Rory "on his day no one touches him" McIlroy pottered around making two putts on every hole,* it has to go down as yet another bottlejob* for him.
		
Click to expand...

What a shame your handicap isn't as low as your golfing IQ.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 17, 2022)

D-S said:



			Not much of a mention for Young on here, he did actually come 2nd with a final round 65
		
Click to expand...

Well he was third in a two horse race and ended up coming second.
For a young man I thought he was brilliant.
Links golf suits him.
Great swing and I love the pause at the top.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			What a shame your handicap isn't as low as your golfing IQ. 

Click to expand...

If hitting 18 GIR and a bogey free -2 in the final round of an Open Championship isn’t bottling it. I don’t know what is🤷🏼‍♂️🙄


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 17, 2022)

DJ and BDC did well for two has beens.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I really feel for McIlroy. His swagger of old has been back this week, but the putter today was just cold from 15-20 feet. If one or two had dropped, different story.

*I also think there’s a lot of merit in the suggestion that playing with a really flat Hovland did not help him.* It would have been interesting to see if he would have fired had Hovland been on his game.

I’ve been in the camp for some time which leans towards Rory not winning another major. If he continues to put himself in positions like he did over the first three days I’ll gladly have a rethink. I desperately wanted to see him get over the line today.

But the final word has to go to Cam Smith. He’s been knocking on the door a while, but his performance today has been phenomenal. A closing 64 with a breathtakingly good back nine makes him a fully deserving winner.
		
Click to expand...

Hovland & McIlroy together & chasing on Saturday; 66 & 66
Smith & Young top of the board Saturday; 73 & 71

Hovland & McIlroy top of the board Sunday; 74 & 70
Smith & Young chasing on Sunday; 64 & 65

Didn't seem to help Smith on Saturday when Young was a bit flat either.  Whether it's the pressure of leading, not bouncing off your opponent or both I'll never know, but I think there's something in it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			If hitting 18 GIR and a bogey free -2 in the final round of an Open Championship isn’t bottling it. I don’t know what is🤷🏼‍♂️🙄
		
Click to expand...

The usual suspects with the usual bull.  Probably off to light the candle as they've succeeded in getting some bites.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

Does this mean Mullets are going to come back in..?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Does this mean Mullets are going to come back in..?
		
Click to expand...

Not for you unless you try these👇

https://www.menshairpieces.co.uk/

😁😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Not for you unless you try these👇

https://www.menshairpieces.co.uk/

😁😁
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Jul 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Quite exciting.

View attachment 43515

Click to expand...

I didn't know there was a Scottish "Last of the Summer Wine" 😳🤣🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 17, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Well he was third in a two horse race and ended up coming second.
For a young man I thought he was brilliant.
Links golf suits him.
Great swing and I love the pause at the top.
		
Click to expand...

I too love the pause - if only I was able to replicate it!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Not for you unless you try these👇

https://www.menshairpieces.co.uk/

😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Oh I dunno..


----------



## D-S (Jul 17, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Well he was third in a two horse race and ended up coming second.
For a young man I thought he was brilliant.
Links golf suits him.
Great swing and I love the pause at the top.
		
Click to expand...

Too true, if Cam Smith hadn’t played so well, Cam Young would’ve won, not Rory.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 17, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			DJ and BDC did well for two has beens.
		
Click to expand...

4 of the top 13 today are playing on the tour that thou shall not speak of.  🤔


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:





Click to expand...

I thought it was a cheap shot at the folically challenged initially but couldnt resist😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I thought *it was a cheap shot* at the folically challenged initially but couldnt resist😁
		
Click to expand...

They're often the most fun.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2022)

What a knock from Smith today. We followed him for a few holes yesterday and he seemed to be missing that little bit of luck/fortune. 

Feel for Rory, he's played extremely well for 72 holes.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is always one 🙄



No sorry two
		
Click to expand...

Bottle job is harsh but everyone else around him was shooting in the 60s , it was there for the taking and he couldn't do it, TOC won't play much easier than it did today .


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 17, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Lots of red numbers on the board already this morning, should be quite a battle later, winning score will definitely be well into the -20’s
		
Click to expand...

Classic Mel, getting golf wrong again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2022)

This defo isn't a Rory bottle in a major. This was someone else playing fantastic on the final round .. 2 of them in front infact 

This isn't a blow up at Augusta or when Scott lost the open with bogies 

This is just good golf 👍


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 17, 2022)

Definitely not a Rory bottle job at all, but I still think that if his putting and wedge play were just a few percent better, he would have won today.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 17, 2022)

Rory was about half an inch combined from shooting 5 or 6 under. He just had one of those days where the putts miss by a few mm.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 17, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			Classic Mel, getting golf wrong again.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly witnessed one of the best open championships in decades and this is what you want to discuss??
Rory or Viktor needed to post that score, shame neither did but I’m delighted for Cam Smith- a worthy winner.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 17, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Rory was about half an inch combined from shooting 5 or 6 under. He just had one of those days where the putts miss by a few mm.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much James, that’s golf for you 😀
Cameron Smith is a deserving champion, that back 9 was nothing short of phenomenal 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Rory was about half an inch combined from shooting 5 or 6 under. He just had one of those days where the putts miss by a few mm.
		
Click to expand...

Just like Cam Smith did yesterday.

Cam definitely had some friendly bounces today, but he very much made the most of them. His putting was like prime Tiger when it mattered today.


----------



## IanM (Jul 17, 2022)

We've all known days where inexplicably,  the putter is red-hot, or stone cold!

Rory suffered from the latter today.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Bottle job is harsh but everyone else around him was shooting in the 60s , it was there for the taking and he couldn't do it, TOC won't play much easier than it did today .
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. It's incredible how he's always there or thereabouts in majors but hasn't got it done for so long. I've even taken to betting on him because there's no way anyway can play so consistently well without winning one. But do people think Rory himself would be happy with himself only making two birdies on Sunday with the course playing as easy as it was?? Of course he won't be. 

Of course 'bottlejob' is harsh but I love how much that word triggers people on here for some reason, even though it's basically meaningless. 🤣 Either way Rory will chalk it up as another failure to convert.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 17, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			I’m not a Rory lover but he can certainly hold his head up high during these championships.
Obviously immense pressure on him to win a major,both media and self inflicted.
You could see how much he wanted it,maybe too much.
The pressure is building and will keep building.
Unfortunately he has underachieved especially in majors,let’s hope he gets that monkey off his back soon.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Somehow he needs to find a way to play with the same freedom that gets him the position to win in the first place.
Still, great scoring by Cameron who attacked in the right places. And an Aussie to boot!


----------



## Backache (Jul 17, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Bottle job is harsh but everyone else around him was shooting in the 60s , it was there for the taking and he couldn't do it, TOC won't play much easier than it did today .
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the two Cameron's, the closest to him were Sheffler and Hovland, one of whom is the world's number one and current Masters champion, both shot higher than McIlroy. 
There have been recent times when he appears to have 'bottled' it. Today didn't appear to be one of those times but the Putts weren't falling for him.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 17, 2022)

Fact is 70 was going backwards today.

Rory had one hand on the Trophy midway through the front 9, he knows better than anyone it was his to lose at that stage and you have to find a way to get the ball in the hole and he couldn't.

As well as Cam Smith played Rory let that one get away.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

Backache said:



			Apart from the two Cameron's, the closest to him were Sheffler and Hovland, one of whom is the world's number one and current Masters champion, both shot higher than McIlroy. 
There have been recent times when he appears to have 'bottled' it. Today didn't appear to be one of those times but the Putts weren't falling for him.
		
Click to expand...


I agree that saying he bottled it is harsh. He didn’t get into trouble from the tee, didn’t find a single bunker if I recall correctly, and didn’t miss any 3-footers. He simply didn’t get in tight to the pins often enough and, when he did, the 15-20 foot putts weren’t dropping. That’s not a bottle issue in my view.

I’ve long been a critic of McIlroy’s mental frailty. I didn’t see any of that today. What I saw was a golfer with a stone cold putter.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2022)

4 under par rounds from Rory. 
3 under par rounds from Smith but with one poor day. 

Smith did a Rory but won it anyway.  6 birdies on the back 9 of any major is going to bring out the winner.

Rory simply got the rub of the green today. So it goes. 

The drama of it all was incredible. Best finish to watch since Stenson.


----------



## timd77 (Jul 17, 2022)

Completely gutted for Rory, really thought his name was on the trophy this year. But when someone scores 8 under, whatyergonnado?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			4 under par rounds from Rory.
3 under par rounds from Smith but with one poor day.

Smith did a Rory but won it anyway.  6 birdies on the back 9 of any major is going to bring out the winner.

Rory simply got the rub of the green today. So it goes.

The drama of it all was incredible. Best finish to watch since Stenson.
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine the atmosphere was incredible


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I agree that saying he bottled it is harsh. He didn’t get into trouble from the tee, didn’t find a single bunker if I recall correctly, and didn’t miss any 3-footers. He simply didn’t get in tight to the pins often enough and, when he did, the 15-20 foot putts weren’t dropping. That’s not a bottle issue in my view.

I’ve long been a critic of McIlroy’s mental frailty. I didn’t see any of that today. What I saw was a golfer with a stone cold putter.
		
Click to expand...


To underline my point, above, McIlroy’s approach to 17 was not the shot of a man bottling anything - it was a stunning approach to a notoriously difficult pin. Bottling it would have been slapping it in the front bunker or, dare I say it, hitting the sort of shot the new Open champion did.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I can imagine the atmosphere was incredible
		
Click to expand...

It was but it’s also difficult to put into words as I’m shattered. Will try and recall some of it tomorrow.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			It was but it’s also difficult to put into words as I’m shattered. Will try and recall some of it tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Looked amazing on TV. Got me more excited to plan my trip in few years 

Enjoy a well earned rest


----------



## Wilson (Jul 17, 2022)

I’m not sure how to describe McIlroy’s performance, bar Augusta that one has to hurt the most, only two birdies will haunt him. I felt he wasn’t aggressive enough at points, his birdie putts weren’t from close enough, and he made a poor club selection on 14, coming up short and leaving a difficult putt up the hill, rather than going long like Smith did.

Top 10 in every major, I suspect in the future he’ll look back at 2022 and wonder how he didn’t win two majors, I think he needs to get over the line soon, or he might get stuck on four majors…. I really hope he can get one next year, as I think one might bring three or four.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			To underline my point, above, McIlroy’s approach to 17 was not the shot of a man bottling anything - it was a stunning approach to a notoriously difficult pin. Bottling it would have been slapping it in the front bunker or, dare I say it, hitting the sort of shot the new Open champion did.
		
Click to expand...

It was to little too late. There is no doubt he was protecting his score , hence he finsihed 3rd. Of those you could consider to be in contention, only him and hovland failed to break 70.  With TOC playing so easy it was ways a danger that this would happen.


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2022)

Bobthesock said:



			The guy has won 4 majors, 2 of them are the uspga which nobody really cares about. Not saying he's not a great player but he's no where near to being an all time great. People get carried away because he's Irish.
*If he was American he would be seen as the same level as Thomas or reed.*

Click to expand...

Who have only won three majors BETWEEN them .................................... and two of them are the USPGA which, apparently, don't count. 

Some people, , you just couldn't make it up.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2022)

The beauty of the way TOC played this week enabled the finish we need to a Major
Played on a US Open style course and that 2 under from Rory would have seen him home because the set-up wouldn't have allowed Smith to make that many birdies on the back 9
Yesterday it was possible to make lots of birdies and make a charge from way back and that's what makes golf exciting.
It can happen at Augusta, not as frequently these days, 
If the set-up is too tricked up then the final round becomes more of a procession 
To have to shoot 8 under to win is immense work..


----------



## IainP (Jul 18, 2022)

From Friday I think, I didn't have a link at the time, worth a revisit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547848534963023872


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2022)

Exciting last day & a great finish. I'm sure globally Smith is a very popular winner and best putter by a stretch over the 4 days, top job that man
I didn't think Young would be hanging around the top all through the weekend 

I'm not unhappy Rory didn't win, but if he 'bottled' it, so did 154 other players (although I wonder if he kept his room booking overlooking the 18th last night, not sure I'd want to look out the window and see the 'Well Done' message to Cameron staring back at me all night


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 18, 2022)

Maybe Rory felt to a degree, he just had to beat Hovland, and he was making decisions based on that? 
I only listened on the radio so can't be sure if that's a fair assesment, but as they approached the turn, he would not have foreseen Smith going on such a strong run.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 18, 2022)

Would have loved to see a Brit’s name going on the trophy this year but not many players have played to Cam Smith’s levels over the last 6 months or so, deserved winner! 

Rory tried “boring golf” on day 4 and lost because of it, such a shame! Thought it was his time again! And so the long wait continues


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 18, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Maybe Rory felt to a degree, he just had to beat Hovland, and he was making decisions based on that?
I only listened on the radio so can't be sure if that's a fair assesment, but as they approached the turn, he would not have foreseen Smith going on such a strong run.
		
Click to expand...

On 18th tee he surely knew he needed an Eagle though?


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Looked amazing on TV. Got me more excited to plan my trip in few years 

Enjoy a well earned rest
		
Click to expand...

I was watching it thinking that property prices in St Andrews have probably jumped 5-10% in the last week. Good weather, good golf, and just very good vibes about the place. No one had anything but positive things to say about the place.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 18, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I was watching it thinking that property prices in St Andrews have probably jumped 5-10% in the last week. Good weather, good golf, and just very good vibes about the place. No one had anything but positive things to say about the place.
		
Click to expand...

With WFH being more of a thing now aswell imagine living there and doing your work there. Beautiful place


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2022)

Red devil said:



			I totally agree. But the R&A along with TCCB, Formula 1,Rugby league and the Premier league chose the highest bidder and market forces spoke.
But rest assured most if not all of this money was being used "to grow the game at a grassroots level". And if you believe that, I've got a bridge to sell you!
		
Click to expand...

This always comes up every major. The bbc isn’t interested in showing live golf or live test cricket. It’s not really about the money, it just doesn’t fit with their priorities / agenda. Sky do a much more professional job because they are committed to the sport.


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 18, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I was watching it thinking that property prices in St Andrews have probably jumped 5-10% in the last week. Good weather, good golf, and just very good vibes about the place. No one had anything but positive things to say about the place.
		
Click to expand...

I have genuinely considered it over the last few years but 2 things put me off - the weather is often a bit rubbish, and it isn't that close to a major airport. I'm used to having Gatwick on my doorstep, so an hour plus to Edinburgh Airport is a bit of a drawback for me. 

Other than that, it is a fantastic place and I am envious of those who live there.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2022)

Visitors only see the romantic upsides. There are a lot of practical downsides to St Andrews. It's an ideal place to live if you have more money than sense and don't mind the university and its snotty, largely American, students getting in the way of your life nearly every day. The quality and price of housing within the town really isn't good compared to what you could get within a 5-10 mile radius. It's poorly connected for both travel and groceries and the idea of rolling up to play golf every day at 9am is pure fantasy.


----------



## KenL (Jul 18, 2022)

I think St. Andrews is lovely and a cracking place to visit whether you are a golfer or not.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Visitors only see the romantic upsides. There are a lot of practical downsides to St Andrews. It's an ideal place to live if you have more money than sense and don't mind the university and its snotty, largely American, students getting in the way of your life nearly every day. The quality and price of housing within the town really isn't good compared to what you could get within a 5-10 mile radius. It's poorly connected for both travel and groceries and the idea of rolling up to play golf every day at 9am is pure fantasy.
		
Click to expand...

But apart from that, should I buy there 

Would it be a good place to argue the benefits of moorland golf over links golf?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Would it be a good place to argue the benefits of moorland golf over links golf?
		
Click to expand...

That's effectively The Dukes and they are constantly offering deals and looking for members. In my opinion a very underrated course that if you placed it anywhere else in the country would get a lot more play and praise.


----------



## KenL (Jul 18, 2022)

I haven't played the Dukes, played the Torrance - enjoyed it there.


----------



## rksquire (Jul 18, 2022)

Smith won it with a sensational round, great effort by Young.  Tactically I would say, whilst McIlroy had a cushion at least, being patient and having pars weren't hurting him especially as Hovland stumbled.  He just wasn't able to turn the aggression up - the winning shot was Smith's up and down on 17.

Smith is a fantastic winner, well deserved - but he's not the winner 'Golf' wanted, especially highlighted by his post round comment / answer.


----------



## KenL (Jul 18, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Smith is a fantastic winner, well deserved - but he's not the winner 'Golf' wanted, especially highlighted by his post round comment / answer.
		
Click to expand...

What comment was that?


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 18, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			On 18th tee he surely knew he needed an Eagle though?
		
Click to expand...

 He did.  Trouble was the drive landed on upslope which killed it from reaching the green. Bit like what happened to him with a few shots in the round and that is golf.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 18, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Smith won it with a sensational round, great effort by Young.  Tactically I would say, whilst McIlroy had a cushion at least, being patient and having pars weren't hurting him especially as Hovland stumbled.  He just wasn't able to turn the aggression up - the winning shot was Smith's up and down on 17.

Smith is a fantastic winner, well deserved - *but he's not the winner 'Golf' wanted,* especially highlighted by his post round comment / answer.
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure about 'golf' but certainly UK broadcasters (Sky and BBC, looking at you) who glossed over the fact that McIlroy finished 3rd. They banged on about him just missing out... Yes, on second. It's this sort of cheerleader nonsense that puts many people off McIlroy through absolutely no fault of his own when he is a world class golfer as seems likeable enough in personality (I can even forgive his almost GMAC like twang that's started...)

I haven't really seen what US broadcasters have made of it but many European snippets I have seen are fairly ambivalent about the whole thing TBH.


----------



## Jason.H (Jul 18, 2022)

Every time Mc Ginley drones on about how good Mc Ilroy is it seems to be the kiss of death. The best man won and was pushed all the way by Cameron Young who eagled the last.


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 18, 2022)

Will it go down as the Cam - Mac shoot out I wonder?
Or could it have been the 2 Cams shoot out?

No good for the game when Smith might join the LIV.
They might as well scrap the Majors now.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Maybe Rory felt to a degree, he just had to beat Hovland, and he was making decisions based on that?
I only listened on the radio so can't be sure if that's a fair assesment, but as they approached the turn, he would not have foreseen Smith going on such a strong run.
		
Click to expand...

100%. Seemed to be playing very conservatively, just plodding along and not making bogeys. By the time he noticed the Smith charge it was too late to react.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 18, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			They might as well scrap the Majors now.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, as long as the 2 opens remain properly open, I think (and hope) that they'll end up more important. The only constants in a crazy few years.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			On 18th tee he surely knew he needed an Eagle though?
		
Click to expand...

I was actually wondering if he felt he was between clubs there, i.e. worried that driver would be too big. Otherwise it made no sense at all to hit 3 wood.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I was actually wondering if he felt he was between clubs there, i.e. worried that driver would be too big. Otherwise it made no sense at all to hit 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

His tee shot landed on an upslope which killed it. If it had carried a couple of yards longer or shorter, it would have likely been perfect. The ‘joy’ of links golf I suppose.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jul 18, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			His tee shot landed on an upslope which killed it. If it had carried a couple of yards longer or shorter, it would have likely been perfect. The ‘joy’ of links golf I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Think the 14th was quite similar with a bounce off the bank that stopped it running onto green comfortably. I think Rory was just a little unfortunate for the most part yesterday.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Think the 14th was quite similar with a bounce off the bank that stopped it running onto green comfortably. I think Rory was just a little unfortunate for the most part yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Cam Smith hit a couple that could have gone either way on Sunday but went in his favour. On Saturday he had a few that didn’t. They need a whole slice of luck to go with their considerable skill to win a golf tournament.


----------



## Jason.H (Jul 18, 2022)

Cam Smith looks the real deal, and such a young guy. He wanted it and he did what he needed to get it done. The greatest golfers have been the best putters under pressure and Cam Smith fits that bill. Can see him being a long term world no 1 if he resists LIV


----------



## timd77 (Jul 18, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Maybe Rory felt to a degree, he just had to beat Hovland, and he was making decisions based on that?
I only listened on the radio so can't be sure if that's a fair assesment, but as they approached the turn, he would not have foreseen Smith going on such a strong run.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I thought the same. I think Rory may have been thinking ‘I’m doing ok here, still 2 ahead of Hovland’ and just carried on keeping his nose in front. Had he been paired with Smith, matchplay would’ve probably come into play, he would’ve seen Cam’s birdie chances before he took them and been able to react/step it up sooner. I guess though, Rory should be prepared for someone to come from the pack, although 8 under is pretty spectacular.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			100%. Seemed to be playing very conservatively, just plodding along and not making bogeys. By the time he noticed the Smith charge it was too late to react.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t agree with this. On the front nine, Rory’s driving was superb, and he hit great irons in to good positions to give himself a look at birdie. The putts weren’t dropping though. They were good putts that just slipped by. What I thought he did really well was that he didn’t panic, he stayed patient, it’s something that Tiger always said about his wins, and watching it I felt that if he kept going then he would start to convert birdies on the easy holes around the turn. 

Then he missed out on a birdie at 9. That was a big mistake, the hole was a long par 3 all week and he had a straight forward chance to get up and down. Then he had to birdie either 12 or 14 (or ideally both), but when it mattered he couldn’t play the right approach. That’s where he lost it. Is that a bottle job? Harsh but maybe a tiny bit of truth. 

As for 18, 3 wood was the right club but his tee shot got a very unlucky bounce. And then he had to chase and play an aggressive chip to force a play off. Don’t blame him for missing his birdie because he was only focused on the eagle. He could have used putter for his second shot to guarantee a birdie and 2nd place but he was playing for the win.


----------



## IainP (Jul 18, 2022)

Apparently Cam holed 255 feet of putts on Friday, but only 50 feet on Saturday.
Haven't seen the Sunday stat.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2022)

Agree Rory played for Eagle on 18 and nothing else, as he should have done, but not that he bottled it on earlier holes. 

How many times has Rory been criticised for being too aggressive? It’s a lot. And now he’s criticised for being patient, getting himself chances and waiting for the birdies to come. He played fine, exactly what he should have done, he just didn’t have the same good luck.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2022)

I think rory will be kicking himself he didnt push harder on sunday.  There was plenty of birdies out there as proved by large swathes of the field. 

Intresting stat I've noticed is he only made 1 birdie all week on holes 1 to 4. If you look at other guys in and around him for the most part they made multiple birdies on these holes and the odd bogie or two but they were all 2 3 4 even more under par for these holes. 

Does this suggest an element of too much caution.  It could be argued no as he had the lead going into the final day. 

It's fine margins at the end of the day but it does say to me he left shots out there that other guys were picking up.  Only bryson at level was worse than rory at 1under for these 4 holes in the top 10.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 19, 2022)

There's a video of all the putts Rory missed on the last day circulating, show how close he was to making a few drop, but they just missed. Simply, Smith is a better putter, he has a more solid stroke, and that's why he's so accurate with the putter. 

Rory wasn't unlucky as such, if I was him, I'd be trying to emulate Cam's putting style which is noticeably more solid.


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 19, 2022)

What do you mean by solid ?

And, with so many of Rorys so close, would you not say his stroke is just as good as Smith, and both were within the same expected margin of error. Just fortune favoured Smith ?


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 19, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			What do you mean by solid ?

And, with so many of Rorys so close, would you not say his stroke is just as good as Smith, and both were within the same expected margin of error. Just fortune favoured Smith ?
		
Click to expand...

Watch Smith putt, he has very little body movement, Sets up, stares the line, squares the face to that and pulls the trigger, no practice swing, no doubts entering his mind.


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 19, 2022)

McIlroys real mistake was 14th. It was a regulation par. So escaped criticism to some degree. But contrast Young/Smith group with McIlroy/Hovland. The first pair put it close and both birdied. The second, distant, and only parred. 
A birdie there, and a regulation/expected birdie on 18 where he wouldnt have at to gamble with the chip, and McIlroy had a 68. Very good. It couldnt have been criticised, and only the exceptional play of Smith making it a playoff rather than an outright win by Rory. 14 was where he lost it - and not by the putter. By his long play.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2022)

I have absolutely no doubt in my mind that, had Rory shot a 65 and Cam shot a 59, some would still be branding him a choker...


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jul 19, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Watch Smith putt, he has very little body movement, Sets up, stares the line, squares the face to that and pulls the trigger, no practice swing, no doubts entering his mind.
		
Click to expand...

And yet interestingly Rory is still ahead of Cam on strokes gained putting this season and in the top 10. His putting is fine as i think he's worked on it, and if you watch the video it was such tiny margins that i expect if one dropped then the others would as there is still an element of confidence in putting even for the best players.


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 19, 2022)

I dont think anyone is calling him a choker really, even with the 70.  Had he held the 2 shot lead until17th and then made a mess of it, that would have been choking. He didnt choke, he was just quite, not good enough. Thats there is to it. The positive is that that is the first time in years that he was seriously at the business end of a major. He should be there two majors a year like that. And would then have won a major every second or third year.
He just ned do again what he did last weekend, and he will get a couple in the next 5 years. This week restored my faith in him.


----------



## Slab (Jul 19, 2022)

I wonder if Rory's improvement was helped by him playing a more regular (for him heavier) schedule in the preceding 4-5 weeks? 
i.e he was much more 'matchfit' and dare I say maybe he hasn't always had that edge with his usual lite/well spaced schedule


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2022)

Smith had only gained one stroke on Rory through the front 9. 
Rory was still leading as Smith played into 11. Very few birdies are/were made into the Sunday pin on 11. That stretch from 11 to 14 is where Smith built the win. It was simply brilliant and he got the luck. 

Rory had the chances, the ball just wouldn’t drop on the day. How much more does it need saying? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2022)

Slab said:



			I wonder if Rory's improvement was helped by him playing a more regular (for him heavier) schedule in the preceding 4-5 weeks?
i.e he was much more 'matchfit' and dare I say maybe he hasn't always had that edge with his usual lite/well spaced schedule
		
Click to expand...

Rory only played once inbetween the US Open and The Open ( the Travellers ) - he pretty much took two weeks off where as before he used to play either the Irish Open or a comp in the US 

Rory is playing like he did just before the pandemic , he looks calm , very much comfortable with his swing and his putting is superb right now 

He clearly looks happy with wife - Sunday will have knocked him , seems he was very upset when after when meeting his family.

Can see a great finish to the season and a major in the bag next year


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			There's a video of all the putts Rory missed on the last day circulating, show how close he was to making a few drop, but they just missed. Simply, Smith is a better putter, he has a more solid stroke, and that's why he's so accurate with the putter.

Rory wasn't unlucky as such, if I was him, I'd be trying to emulate Cam's putting style which is noticeably more solid.
		
Click to expand...

Smith's putting is unbelievable, been the best in the world for a while for me. He putts like prime Tiger when he's on it - and incidentally there look to be a lot of similarities there in the way that they both putt, and even down to the putter they each use. Very simple stroke, standing upright, not trying to force in it.

It could be my imagination, but when I think of the greatest putters in the game, I can't recall many of them using a big mallet style.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 19, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			I think rory will be kicking himself he didnt push harder on sunday.  There was plenty of birdies out there as proved by large swathes of the field. 

Intresting stat I've noticed is he only made 1 birdie all week on holes 1 to 4. If you look at other guys in and around him for the most part they made multiple birdies on these holes and the odd bogie or two but they were all 2 3 4 even more under par for these holes. 

Does this suggest an element of too much caution.  It could be argued no as he had the lead going into the final day. 

It's fine margins at the end of the day but it does say to me he left shots out there that other guys were picking up.  Only bryson at level was worse than rory at 1under for these 4 holes in the top 10.
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy clearly had a game plan, as all top players should, and for 54 holes it worked a treat. In fact, I’d go as far as to say it worked a treat for all four days - the difference on Sunday, as has been said many times, being that he simply holed nothing. It happens.

Tee to green he played beautifully all week. He was simply out-putted when it mattered.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			McIlroy clearly had a game plan, as all top players should, and for 54 holes it worked a treat. In fact, I’d go as far as to say it worked a treat for all four days - the difference on Sunday, as has been said many times, being that he simply holed nothing. It happens.

Tee to green he played beautifully all week. He was simply out-putted when it mattered.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.

I would even go as far as saying Rory actually putted really well all four days - his putting from distance, even on Sunday, was superb.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 19, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Totally agree.

I would even go as far as saying Rory actually putted really well all four days - his putting from distance, even on Sunday, was superb.
		
Click to expand...

I said the same on Sunday - from range he was bang on.


----------



## Depreston (Jul 19, 2022)

Smith was something daft like 11 strokes gained on the field for putting throughout the week

his nerve on 17  was nearly as impressive as his birdie run


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 19, 2022)

Rory played to conservatively, he said so himself.  2 birdies on a course playing as easy as it was just isn't good enough . 
Look at all the other scores around him.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm still buzzing from Sunday and I'll need to split this into two posts, no apologies for that. Trying to sum up some of the emotion and atmosphere of being there is very tricky without it getting extremely long so I'll get the important bit out of the way first. It was a unique, absolutely flawless and fantastic moment in sports history. In addition to all the years of hard work from multiple organisations and commercial entities, we know from the presentation that over 7000 volunteers helped make it happen from all walks of life, from clubs and societies in and outwith golf. A number of those people are friends and one day I intend to "give back" and do the same. That spirit is what epitomises to me that golf is a brilliant fellowship first and a participation sport second. I know The Open didn't begin here but St Andrews is the spiritual home and The Old Course is a destination of pilgrimage from around the world. On this 150th occasion we all contributed one way or another to bring the vision that Everything Has Led To This to life. Here's to all the past, present and future Champions and three cheers to everyone that worked to make history. 🍻 Golf is great.

I was very lucky and do feel privileged to have been able to attend over so many days. Each day I was able to do something a little different, whether that was with my almost-10 year old daughter one day or just being with my 80 y/o father-in-law another day. Sport does have an ability to bridge culture and generation gaps but I think the difference with golf is you get to see a more human side to players on practice days versus tournament days. It's cliched but you do see people differently in the flesh and being up close with the players on the practice day you felt the anticipation and excitement in the air. The kids running around looking for autographs. The parents sending their kids to get the autographs they're too embarassed to ask for. The questions, the ribbing, the genuine messages of "play well on Thursday" from the fans. It's all completely honest and well meaning. In today's abrasive culture you can momentarily forget just how nice, well meaning and human everyone is. This is the third Open I've taken my daughter to now. She loves seeing Tiger and Rory because she loves the idea that she's seeing the "greatest in the whole wide world." So that's my first highlight that's hard to find anywhere else - interaction with the players as a family and seeing the best in the world as somewhat ordinary people.

I should also mention one silly little thing from the Wednesday. The Park & Ride, there's something trivial but special about approaching The Open on the top-front seat of a double decker bus, approaching the course and seeing the tented village on the horizon. Yes I'm sure it would be better in a helicopter but I live in reality and top-front of the Bus does us just fine. Special thanks then to the guy manning the P&R at Leuchars for giving my daughter that little treat by sending a bus away and letting her queue jump to the next bus.  It's the small things that make a big difference and it's that type of moment that demonstrates the festival spirit that's present in all the staff and volunteers. 

Friday was my first tournament day. Father-in-law and I lazily headed in for about 9:00 and wandered along to the grandstand at 7&11 and our traditional vantage point. No question this is the best place to see a lot of golf coming through. I know people criticise the Old for lack of vantage points and not being able to see much golf but out at 7&11 there is, at times, too much going on. With a pair of binoculars you can see everything happening from the 7th tee all the way through to the 12th green. It's a six hole theatre. Coupled with the Open App/Radio for commentary you can just sit for hours and watch everyone go by. What I really like is the hubbub and murmors from the crowd, the frisson you get of a good shot coming in and idle chatter of people trying to get a line on putts. It breaks left, it breaks right, it's short, its long! The oohs and aahs of balls that are holding the ridge on 7 but then falling away to end up wrong sided of the hole. None of that tension and excitement comes through on TV. Up in the back of the stands there's a constant chatter, it's completely inaudible to players and marshalls and I love it. People from around the world sat packed together just to guess where a silly little ball might go. Golf is stupid and brilliant and unique for that.

We watched Tiger play through and what can be said that hasn't already been said. He's utterly broken but still in my mind the greatest of all time. I really expected him to call it a day and I wished I'd been able to follow him in to witness his walk up 18. We tried but as we were needing to get lunch we just got caught out by queues back in the golf village. What was really special was, as it was happening, a whisper was going through the crowds with everyone saying "Tiger's crying up 18" and "Is he done?", "Is that it?", "Has he waved goodbye?" and other similar concerns. The wave of sombreness, gasps, fidgeting with phones to try and tune-in and the general murmuring from everyone was incredible.

Saturday started early and we headed over to the practice tee first of all. We arrived before the first player out and watched a few of the early groups warm up and then headed over to the grandstand at the 1st tee where there was a tiny and brief (for me) forum meet. The air was cool, there were very few people around and the sun was starting to break through. Is there anything better than the sound of a well struck iron off the first tee? It's a beautiful noise in the theatre of 1 and 18 at St Andrews, the solid thwack reverberating around the buildings and seeing the ball fly to land on perfectly chosen lay-ups to the first green. Beautiful to behold.

Then I headed back out to 7 & 11 and baked in the heat for a few hours. Although this time, being a bit later in the day we had a 30 to 40 minute queue to get in the stand. Not a big deal but meant a few grumbles from people around. You just have to be patient and time your toilet breaks well - not something I'm particularly good at!  Anyway, it wasn't much different here from the Friday other than the change in pin positions. I love watching 7 because it's an incredibly deceptive green. From the angle of the grandstand you can see the contour a little better but when you're stood playing it, it can be a very difficult break to read. It's nice to see the best in the world getting tricked in the same way us handicap golfers do.

Saturday ended on the 17th Grandstand watching everyone finish. The buzz you get in the 17th stand is great, there's a lot of chatter about strategy and shot making. Seeing players try to take the green, gamble with the bunker or take the safe approaches from back left. If there is one place in golf where you can see everything and anything happen I think it's here. The drama of incoming balls is fantastic. Is it long, left, road, bunker, 18th tee or 1st Burn? Or even short rough, short bunker left. Short rough right? TV stand left? Road, pavement, grass or wall right? People talk about golf being a test and this is the hole that tests everyone. I love it. You really see a bit of everything here and my highlight of the afternoon was DJ duffing/topping his tee shot off 18. I laughed out loud, yes the pro's have bad shots too but this was something else. I've never seen anyone come as close to hitting the bridge as he did.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2022)

After squeezing a couple of South Africans into the camper van on our lawn, Sunday at the 150th Open finally came. Up before 6 and getting the coffees made, it felt like Christmas had come early. 3 very excited manchildren headed back to the Park and Ride, an easy 10-15 minutes down the road and we arrived before the course was open. Amongst the first people in we started the day behind the 1st green where we watched a few approaches. The highlight here being Matsuyama going in the burn and then chipping in to save par - a nice little cheer went up but after a few more players came through with nothing particularly special going on we heading out again to 7&11 having deposited everything we could at the toilets on the way. The plan was to hold out for as long as we could in the grandstand. It was already busy when we got there so as people left we spent a bit of time shuffling further and further towards the 11th pin before we managed to get a good view at both the 7 & 11 holes.  The expected heat in the weather forecast never really came in the morning but there was some really good chatter with groups of people from various nations around the world. Some absolutely great pitches are made on 7 and you get a lovely angle looking at low fizzing balls bite into the undulating green complex. Some really impressive skills and judgement with carefully selected landing zones for balls to bounce-bounce-grab and feed in towards the hole. As for 11, well, it's just a tough pin placement on Sundays and nearly everyone plays short and then finds the putt lacking pace. It's tough putt with death lurking not far behind the hole, very few players got the pace up the slope and lots were left short. The drama only really comes from from a poor tee shot that has no line to the hole at all. A few poor putts and a failed wedge (forgotten who) from the putting surface was the entertainment highlight here as it generates some funny chatter.

Eventually my legs needed a stretch and my bladder an empty so I wandered off to find something to eat just as Rory was teeing off the first. I sat in front of a big screen around the 10th tee with a bite to eat and joined the crowd watching and cheering him on. Everywhere was full now and the air was alive with excitement and shouts of COME ON RORY!

My plan was to head back towards 17 and settle in there ready for the finish and passing the leading groups on the way. Going against the traffic might seem unwise but there's plenty of room on the New course and there are various places where you can stand on a bump or mound with a pair of Binoculars and get a decent view across the greens. I stayed with them through 4 to 6. Hovland looked agitated, you could just get this sense of something not being right for him. Smith was looking cucumber cool and in fine form by the 6th hole. Rory just had an aura of calm and patience. Even at this point I felt it had to be Rory's but really wanted Hovland to get back into it again. Nobody was paying attention to Cameron Young.

Getting back to 17 it was a bit of a disaster, the queues for the stand now were just horrendous so I walked up 18 with the intention of popping into my clubhouse but changed my mind and walked over Granny Clark's to get a coffee. A nice little moment here at the crossing chatting to some Marshalls and I caught sight of the famous crowd control rope lying on the side of the 18th fairway. It's these little things that fascinate me. I wonder where they keep it?

The murmurs in the crowd now moved around. Smith was on a charge. Some Rory roars and groans were heard in the distance. The sense of something special building around 1 and 18 was impossible to avoid. It had to be going to a play off the way it was looking and suddenly Cameron Young was in the mix.

It was about this point that I got the phone call to say we'd gotten some seats in the stand overlooking the first tee and 18. I've already posted the photo here but to say we were like delirious children is an understatement. One really lovely moment giving Fitzpatrick the traditional standing ovation to the reigning US Open champion but the anticipation as the leading groups were coming to 17 and 18 just kept building and building. It was clear that something special had to happen and through the binoculars we could see a ball on 17 with the two Camerons playing up. Chatter went through the crowd, "It's Smith!" "It's Young" "Oh my GOD! Where's Rory?". The noise of The Open scoreboard fluttering behind us as the players and scores moved around - what a fantastic sound. Suddenly we realised Smith was short left on 17. It looked like he was dead but a swish of the putter, a brief moment, a ball appears from behind the road hole bunker and the pace, oh the pace! From this angle it's on the pin. It's Perfect! But a murmur from the crowd, it's good but there's still work to do for a par. Come on now, it's Smith, his putter is red hot. He's surely made par! He has! Wow!

By this point we'd lost radio commentary. There was just too much contention on the 4G and free wifi networks. Didn't matter, everyone in the crowd roughly knew the situation now and Smith and Young are on the 18th tee. Where's Rory? Smith drives, it's lovely, a birdie chance easily. Young steps up. He steps away, a ball appears on 17? Is that Rory? No it's Hovland! What the hell is going on? Young's back on the tee. Young drives, it's ludicrous, it's high, it's far. It's kicked forward. OH MY GOD IT'S PERFECT. It rolls up for an eagle chance, we leap out of the seats. Surely Rory needs Birdie Birdie finish to go a play off. The crowd is silent and, flash, a ball appears on the 17th green. The speed of sound catches up and it's a Rory Roar from the 17th stand. It's incredible. It looks about 10 to 15 foot putt and the fight is on. We're stood in the stand and I can't hold my binoculars steady, I am shaking with adrenaline.

People in the stand are trying to figure out what's happening. Everyone's an expert. Everyone's an idiot. Rory putts, the pace is spot on, it's there, it's there, it's... Just left! People behind me don't have binoculars. They want to know what's happening. We chat. We laugh. Why are we more nervous than the players?

Smith putts up and across the slope of 18 and down the green. He's done it. A certain birdie. Young putts and the ball rolls, it looks on line, it's slowing... we're groaning, we're biting our arms, the ball pauses and falls. An incredible eagle. We're out of out seats again cheering. But Smith's putting already. We sit and try to calm ourselves. It's an easy birdie, I take a photo thinking that has to be the winning putt. Rory is toast but if, IF he can do what Young has just done and surely, surely, Rory is one of the few players that can do it. There's a very slight breeze into Rory's face, he drives and it's huge. It's high and flying, the ball begins to drop it's going to make the green and NOOOO! The ball lands and just dies. Cheers and groans combine. He's still got a lovely position, he can chip in from here. We're out of our seats. Viktor drills his ball perfectly into the middle line and there are people flooding everywhere. They're jumping through the burn, they're swarming the bridges. Police and marshalls are sprinting across the fairways. It's just people everywhere and somewhere in the melee Rory appears. The ropes go taught, the crowd pushes. The marshalls calm it down, it's a wonderful sight. What a fantastic moment. We are stood looking at history.

Viktor's putting and I'm shaking apart, it's certainly coming back towards him. Oh Viktor, not like that! And here's Rory's moment. He doesn't hang about. He knows. There's only one shot here. He clips the ball, we leap out of our seats again, it's got to hit the pin, it's good, it's bad, it's missed! It's over. Smith has done it. We're cheering, we're exhausted. The grandstand is buzzing, the scoreboard is flipping. The Champion Golfer has disappeared. Is he cutting the mullet off? Who knows, who cares, oh Rory, so close again but well played.

And that's it. That's how I remember it. I might be wrong in some order of events because I was so excited. I'll never forget it and like I say at the start I know we're very lucky and privileged to have witnessed it. The drama that played out within that theatre of 1 and 18 is the best thing I've seen in golf since Stenson at Troon, a deservedly climactic conclusion of the 150th Open. Smith is a fine and extremely likeable champion. Young surely has a major coming now, he was very impressive and Rory was... Just classic Rory in being brilliant, powerful, and back in his younger, calm and carefree self. He's just missing a little bit of luck which was the only difference on the day. Lastly Hovland, who is such a lovely person and just could not get anything going all day. Everytime his profile pic popped up on the big screens I was chuckling. He looks like such a scamp, all grinning and rosy cheeked like a drunken teenager loving life. He'll do it soon too, no doubt.

Last comment to The Old Course. It was resplendent in condition. The browned off humps and greener hollows presenting the undulations beautifully. A slap in the face to that old cliche of the course being flat. I'd have liked to have seen a little more rough in places but that's nature for you. Despite all its critics it still presents a classic links challenge. It will test everyone differently and sometimes you just need a bit of luck out there. Golf doesn't need to be difficult all the time, the best players in the best form riding the best luck will always come out top.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2022)

Brilliant write up @Jimaroid thanks

One quote if I may that seems so fitting (for golf and this forum  ) "Everyone's an expert. Everyone's an idiot"


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 19, 2022)

So how green was the Open?

New sustainability initiatives |The 150th Open | St Andrews (theopen.com) 

It even sounds like they've saved the planet.

But I think these massive events have to stop.
Just step outside today to find out why.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			So how green was the Open?

New sustainability initiatives |The 150th Open | St Andrews (theopen.com)

It even sounds like they've saved the planet.

But I think these massive events have to stop.
Just step outside today to find out why.
		
Click to expand...

I have stepped outside and I can’t see a reason for The Open to be stopped 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			So how green was the Open?

New sustainability initiatives |The 150th Open | St Andrews (theopen.com)

It even sounds like they've saved the planet.

But I think these massive events have to stop.
Just step outside today to find out why.
		
Click to expand...

How much electricity is being used to allow you to post on here?


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have stepped outside and I can’t see a reason for The Open to be stopped 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Not just the Open but all big events must come under scrutiny.
No longer can we change the subject regarding the carbon footprint of every one of us.
Simply, burning fossil fuels such as burning carbon in oxygen is going to have to stop *right now*.
That was stated a few years ago, but next to nothing has been done.
We are getting closer and closer to the limit for life to continue on the planet which is 47C.
A temperature recorded in Spain and a few days ago in Portugal.
There is no nearby planet capable of supporting life. There is no planet B.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2022)

Aaaanyway, the golf. 

This is a lovely little interview reliving what it was like being there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549380595712671746


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2022)

Great write up Jim.

 Reminds me of the feelings we had at Royal St George's last year, although we could only go on the Saturday.  

GM should print your story especially as it comes from a fan of golf


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			Not just the Open but all big events must come under scrutiny.
No longer can we change the subject regarding the carbon footprint of every one of us.
Simply, burning fossil fuels such as burning carbon in oxygen is going to have to stop *right now*.
That was stated a few years ago, but next to nothing has been done.
We are getting closer and closer to the limit for life to continue on the planet which is 47C.
A temperature recorded in Spain and a few days ago in Portugal.
There is no nearby planet capable of supporting life. There is no planet B.
		
Click to expand...

They could hold the Open on the moon, but there wouldn't be much atmosphere  !


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 19, 2022)

chrisd said:



			They could hold the Open on the moon, but there wouldn't be much atmosphere  !
		
Click to expand...

Even I could hit it for miles there.

Alan Shepard Hits A Golf Ball on the Moon - YouTube


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			Even I could hit it for miles there.

Alan Shepard Hits A Golf Ball on the Moon - YouTube

Click to expand...

I saw it live on tv !


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 19, 2022)

How much were tickets for Saturday and Sunday? Looking at Royal Liverpool and it's £105/110 per day. I thought we'd only paid £65 for Birkdale in 2017.


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 19, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I saw it live on tv !
		
Click to expand...

I don't think 'we' ever went to the moon. Only Area 51.
For example, how was it a flag was blowing in the wind even if there's no weather on the moon?
I know. They took a wind machine with them in the small lander.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 19, 2022)

What a difference in almost consecutive posts. 2 thoroughly entertaining succinct, touching, erudite posts about The Open and then something on climate change.

Excellent posts James an absolute pleasure to read.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 19, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			What a difference in almost consecutive posts. 2 thoroughly entertaining succinct, touching, erudite posts about The Open and then something on climate change.

Excellent posts James an absolute pleasure to read.
		
Click to expand...

TBF have you looked out of the window today....


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2022)

🤦‍♀️


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			I don't think 'we' ever went to the moon. Only Area 51.
For example, how was it a flag was blowing in the wind even if there's no weather on the moon?
I know. They took a wind machine with them in the small lander.
		
Click to expand...

Dont be stupid! 

Astronauts eat baked beans, baked beans provide wind, wind causes flags to flutter - it's not rocket science you know 😁


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			I don't think 'we' ever went to the moon. Only Area 51.
For example, how was it a flag was blowing in the wind even if there's no weather on the moon?
I know. They took a wind machine with them in the small lander.
		
Click to expand...

I think you should get out of the sun and re-hydrate.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 19, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			So how green was the Open?

New sustainability initiatives |The 150th Open | St Andrews (theopen.com)

It even sounds like they've saved the planet.

But I think these massive events have to stop.
Just step outside today to find out why.
		
Click to expand...

May I suggest a puppy?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			Not just the Open but all big events must come under scrutiny.
No longer can we change the subject regarding the carbon footprint of every one of us.
Simply, burning fossil fuels such as burning carbon in oxygen is going to have to stop *right now*.
That was stated a few years ago, but next to nothing has been done.
We are getting closer and closer to the limit for life to continue on the planet which is 47C.
A temperature recorded in Spain and a few days ago in Portugal.
There is no nearby planet capable of supporting life. There is no planet B.
		
Click to expand...

Please show me on the doll where The Open hurt you 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Aaaanyway, the golf. 

This is a lovely little interview reliving what it was like being there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549380595712671746

Click to expand...

That is superb 😂😂😂


----------



## tobybarker (Jul 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I was actually wondering if he felt he was between clubs there, i.e. worried that driver would be too big. Otherwise it made no sense at all to hit 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

Surely a pro golfer ought to be able to hit an 80% driver to teach that green in those conditions...? It suprised me how few actually made it into the green all week


----------



## tobybarker (Jul 20, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Agreed. Cam Smith hit a couple that could have gone either way on Sunday but went in his favour. On Saturday he had a few that didn’t. They need a whole slice of luck to go with their considerable skill to win a golf tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I think the balance is too far in favour of luck on this course.....I don't think of it as much of a spectacle, to be honest.


----------



## tobybarker (Jul 20, 2022)

What a load of regurgitated drivel


----------



## tobybarker (Jul 20, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			I don't think 'we' ever went to the moon. Only Area 51.
For example, how was it a flag was blowing in the wind even if there's no weather on the moon?
I know. They took a wind machine with them in the small lander.
		
Click to expand...

Yet more drivel...I thought this was a golf forum


----------



## BrianM (Jul 20, 2022)

tobybarker said:



			Sadly I think the balance is too far in favour of luck on this course.....I don't think of it as much of a spectacle, to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Luck 🤣🤣🤣
The best player over 4 rounds wins the tournament.
These boys know where they need to hit it to give themselves the best opportunities, You were always going to need a red hot flat stick.
Cameron Smith did that best over 3 rounds 😉


----------



## RRidges (Jul 20, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			I don't think 'we' ever went to the moon. Only Area 51.
For example, how was it a flag was blowing in the wind even if there's no weather on the moon?
I know. They took a wind machine with them in the small lander.
		
Click to expand...

This document explains how, and in the video you can see them assembling it as per the document. https://www.forbes.com/sites/kionas...moon-and-what-it-means-today/?sh=371064cf6f9e
Funny that it was knocked over and the flag likely destroyed when the lunar module launched though!


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 20, 2022)

['s QUOTE="RRidges, post: 2526398, member: 32060"]This document explains how, and in the video you can see them assembling it as per the document. https://www.forbes.com/sites/kionas...moon-and-what-it-means-today/?sh=371064cf6f9e
Funny that it was knocked over and the flag likely destroyed when the lunar module launched though![/QUOTE]

In the 1960's and with primitive computers the USA took just 6 years to land on the moon safely and get all 3 astronauts back safely.
There would be no guarantee of that even now.
Humans are myth makers.
It was a Cold War thing.


----------



## Brads (Jul 20, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I’ve long been a critic of McIlroy’s mental frailty..
		
Click to expand...

That sticks out to me as a very strange thing to say.

Criticising someone’s mental frailty sounds like a football fans mentality.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 20, 2022)

Brads said:



			That sticks out to me as a very strange thing to say.

Criticising someone’s mental frailty sounds like a football fans mentality.
		
Click to expand...

And you think my comment was strange? Really?

Can I suggest you look up the word stereotype in the Oxford Dictionary and then try and avoid doing it? What has being a football fan got to do with having an opinion on a pro sportsman’s mental frailty?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2022)

Brads said:



			That sticks out to me as a very strange thing to say.

Criticising someone’s mental frailty *sounds like a football fans mentality*.
		
Click to expand...

He's clearly not a football fan, he supports Manchester United.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			He's clearly not a football fan, he supports Manchester United. 

Click to expand...

Harsh. 😘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Harsh. 😘
		
Click to expand...

In fairness it was an open goal, someone had to put it away.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness it was an open goal, someone had to put it away. 

Click to expand...

Unlike Fernando Torres in front of the Stretford End all those years ago. Whenever I’m feeling down I watch that one. 😎


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Unlike Fernando Torres in front of the Stretford End all those years ago. Whenever I’m feeling down I watch that one. 😎
		
Click to expand...

And you said mine was harsh?


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			And you said mine was harsh? 

Click to expand...

I’ll bet the poor fella still has sleepless nights over it. It was a shocker.


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			He's clearly not a football fan, he supports Manchester United. 

Click to expand...

Oy, easy tiger!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I’ll bet the poor fella still has sleepless nights over it. It was a shocker.
		
Click to expand...

I've forgiven him for that corner he won in Germany...


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jul 20, 2022)

Just got back to Charlotte last night. What a wonderful trip. Loved Carnoustie and Kingsbarns though the both kicked my butt. The Open was fantastic. I was pulling for Rory, but happy with Smith. He played flawlessly. My life long dream trip was actually better that I imagined it would be. If it was feasible, I think I would move to Scotland.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 20, 2022)

Great in the golfing season, but the weather, especially winters, is 'dreich'
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-50476008
Stick to Charlotte!
Glad you enjoyed the trip


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jul 24, 2022)

I've been back in the states for five days now but my head and heart is still in St. Andrews. This trip was a life altering experience. My wife recorded all four rounds and I'm watching right now. It's hard to admit but being there, playing Carnoustie and Kingsbarns and attending THE OPEN Friday and Sunday exceeds my many trips to the Masters.
It was really tough to come home to a home course partially under construction with aerated greens.  At age 72, I probably won't make it back. However, every memory is permanently etched in my brain.


----------



## evemccc (Jul 24, 2022)

Hoganman1 said:



			I've been back in the states for five days now but my head and heart is still in St. Andrews. *This trip was a life altering experience*. My wife recorded all four rounds and I'm watching right now. It's hard to admit but being there, playing Carnoustie and Kingsbarns and attending THE OPEN Friday and Sunday exceeds my many trips to the Masters.
It was really tough to come home to a home course partially under construction with aerated greens.  At age 72, I probably won't make it back. However, *every memory is permanently etched in my brain*.
		
Click to expand...

Superb post. Highlighting the art of travel and of giving yourself great experiences


----------



## sunshine (Jul 24, 2022)

Hoganman1 said:



			Just got back to Charlotte last night. What a wonderful trip. Loved Carnoustie and Kingsbarns though the both kicked my butt. The Open was fantastic. I was pulling for Rory, but happy with Smith. He played flawlessly. My life long dream trip was actually better that I imagined it would be. If it was feasible, I think I would move to Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Must have been an epic trip. I love it how golf has such a big influence on life in that part of the world. 

You lucked out massively with the weather. If it had been cold, wet and windy (normal Scottish links weather) you might not be dreaming of a move to Scotland 😂


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jul 24, 2022)

The other thing I forgot to mention was we met people from all over the world. Everyone including the locals was very friendly at the pubs and on the course. I hope if any of you on this thread ever visit us in the colonies we treat you as well as we were treated. Also, Sunshine is right that we really were lucky to have good weather. When I played The Old Course back in June of 1997 it was in the high 50s (F) and misting rain off an on. I'm not sure a twenty five year older me could navigate those conditions as well as I did back then.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hoganman1 said:



			The other thing I forgot to mention was we met people from all over the world. Everyone including the locals was very friendly at the pubs and on the course. I hope if any of you on this thread ever visit us in the colonies we treat you as well as we were treated. Also, Sunshine is right that we really were lucky to have good weather. When I played The Old Course back in June of 1997 *it was in the high 50s (F)* and misting rain off an on. I'm not sure a twenty five year older me could navigate those conditions as well as I did back then.
		
Click to expand...

High 50s F is summer here  - To be honest though The North East Fife coast and Angus coast doesn't get anything like the amount of rain the West of Scotland get and it's unusual for snow to lie for any length of time - In fifteen years living in Monifieth (just along from Carnoustie) we only twice had snow which lay on the ground for more than a day.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jul 26, 2022)

I watched The Senior Open over the weekend and was thrilled for Darren. I kept thinking how lucky we were that we didn't have that weather in St. Andrews only one week ago.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 26, 2022)

Hoganman1 said:



			The other thing I forgot to mention was we met people from all over the world. Everyone including the locals was very friendly at the pubs and on the course. I hope if any of you on this thread ever visit us in the colonies we treat you as well as we were treated. Also, Sunshine is right that we really were lucky to have good weather. When I played The Old Course back in June of 1997 it was in the high 50s (F) and misting rain off an on. I'm not sure a twenty five year older me could navigate those conditions as well as I did back then.
		
Click to expand...

I'm delighted to see that your much delayed trip was such a success. If the weather's half decent, golf in Scotland is the best there is imho.
One aside - As far as golf goes, the old colonies seem rather more dedicated to keeping their best golf entirely to themselves than the Scottish (and English) golf clubs. Always seems just a touch hypocritical to celebrate the universal/welcoming nature of UK golf from behind the members-only fences in the US. Is there any pushback when golfers return home from their overseas trips?
Out of curiosity, if I wrote to a private US open course before a holiday and asked if I could visit, what would be the chances of letting me on. I'd be happy to pay.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jul 26, 2022)

You're absolutely correct Pendodave. While most great courses in the UK and Ireland are public, most championship venues here are private. Pinehurst #2, Pebble Beach and Bethpage Black are accessible but you have to give them your first born child to play.  It's nearly impossible to get on Augusta National. I have been to the Masters over twenty times, but never had a chance to play there. Also, there are some resort courses such as Kiawah's Ocean Course and Whistling Straits that have packages where one can stay and play. There was a move by the USGA a few years ago to have the US Open at more public venues, but that seems to have slowed a bit. I'm curious as to how the club you contacted responded. I'm betting they said you have to be a guest of a member. It's a shame and I truly wish we were more welcoming in this country.


----------



## AussieKB (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Hoganman1 (Jul 29, 2022)

Hah! It does seem like he won more majors when his hair was longer. I think he'll win another and I hope it's the Masters.


----------

